# Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Should Be Good For Mania



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Seth Rollins knee possibly injured again*



> Seth Rollins’ right knee was re-injured during Samoa Joe’s ambush at the conclusion of this Monday’s Raw, WWE.com can now confirm. The attack occurred as Rollins was heading to the ring to finally confront Triple H, who cost The Architect a WWE Universal Championship opportunity back in August.
> 
> WWE.com cameras captured footage of Rollins leaving the Laredo Energy Arena in Laredo, Texas, Monday night, but no specific details on the former WWE Champion’s condition have been revealed. Rollins is set to be evaluated later this week.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/seth-rollins-injured-samoa-joe?sf53825846=1

On WWE.com. Apparently he left RAW on crutches.

Could be a complete work to sell the Samoa Joe beat down, but I dont know. If it is a work, why are they only talking about it now, and why didnt they mention it after RAW? Then again if its real, why would they record him leaving on crutches?

Interesting to see how this plays out. Hopefully its just kayfabe.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth has injured his knee again.*

Uh Oh


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Seth has injured his knee again.*

Waiting for confirmation from literally anyone that this isn't just kayfabe.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Seth has injured his knee again.*

Better be a work.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Seth has injured his knee again.*

This BETTER be a work


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins knee possibly injured again*



Sweggeh said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/seth-rollins-injured-samoa-joe?sf53825846=1
> 
> On WWE.com. Apparently he left RAW on crutches.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's a work because Joe wasn't targeting the knee.


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Ohhhhh shit....

Keep his ass off tv, or at least off competition, til Mania then. Let him rest/rehab his knee.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Waiting for confirmation from literally anyone that this isn't just kayfabe.


He's injured out for a year

Source: none


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

That's why WWE keeps pushing Orton & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is certainly a work. We can see it from the way they described it.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well at least he won't hurt anyone for a while


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins knee possibly injured again*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't think it's a work because Joe wasn't targeting the knee.


When I saw the title the first thing I thought was "But Joe never hit is knee." It could've been when he was getting thrown, but I thought Seth took those pretty cleanly. Either way I hope him well. It'd suck if he went out with injuries right when his story was actually picking up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I fear this may be real...






Look at around the 3:24 mark, Rollins groans as if in pain when Joe goes for the submission move and Joe asks Rollins if he is ok. His leg is in a weird position when he goes into the ground too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Where would've the injury have come from, did Joe even attack his knee at all :wtf2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*That sucks. I wonder if Balor is plan b.*



Łegend Ќiller;65376194 said:


> That's why WWE keeps pushing Orton & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.


*There's always one :mj4*


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



> "Seth Rollins’ right knee was re-injured *during Samoa Joe’s ambush* at the conclusion of this Monday’s Raw, WWE.com can now confirm. The attack occurred as Rollins was heading to the ring to finally confront Triple H, who cost The Architect a WWE Universal Championship opportunity back in August.
> 
> WWE.com cameras captured footage of Rollins leaving the Laredo Energy Arena in Laredo, Texas, Monday night, but no specific details on the former WWE Champion’s condition have been revealed. Rollins is set to be evaluated later this week."


Sounds like a work.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Łegend Ќiller;65376194 said:


> That's why WWE keeps pushing *Orton* & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.


Good one. :lol

(I guess you're being sarcastic, since Orton is fragile as fucking glass)


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> I fear this may be real...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, his leg was fine up till that point, but watching it again in slo-mo you can see it twists at an awkward angle..


I'm sure Brett Hart will confirm it's all Joe's Seth's fault later.. >


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it's a work though, why kayfabe a knee when he was being chucked into the barriers and taking ugly bumps - why not say it's a shoulder or back or something. His leg/knee was never targeted by Joe.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This needs to be a work. Please?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Łegend Ќiller;65376194 said:


> That's why WWE keeps pushing Orton & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.


Those two guys have at least an injury or two every year man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

He better be okay for WM.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh well.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/seth-rollins-possibly-injured/?platform=hootsuite#.WJIBY0w8LYV


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If it's a work though, why kayfabe a knee when he was being chucked into the barriers and taking ugly bumps - why not say it's a shoulder or back or something. His leg/knee was never targeted by Joe.


Doesn't he have a history of leg/knee problems? Specifically, didn't he drop the belt in 2015 because of his knee?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Gainn_Damage said:


> I'm sure Brett Hart will confirm it's all Joe's Seth's fault later.. >


He'll probably blame them both equally.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826817271951679489


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Łegend Ќiller;65376194 said:


> That's why WWE keeps pushing Orton & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.


"Glass body" Orton fan calling Seth fragile :deandre


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

As Joe took him down, Seth's right foot went flat on the ground.. Joe's leg came down on Seth's knee, it twisted and the leg snapped around awkwardly as Joe turned into the clutch.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hopefully a work for both their sakes. Joe will get buried hard if another person has been injured in an interaction with him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

So who will face Hunter IF Rollins injury is really bad (and not kayfabe)? Or will he decide to take the night off?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Sounds like a work to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826818114289545218


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

All my best to Seth Rollins. He's been on fire this past week and busted his ass to return. I hope he doesn't miss another Wrestlemania and this is either a work or precaution.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'll feel awful for Seth if this is real. Missing another Mania will gut him something serious. He already felt terrible missing the last one. 

Let's hope this is a work. For Seth and Joe's sake. Because what a way to debut for the people backstage where you injure their top guy. Especially after what happened to Kidd.


----------



## HundPRM (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Joe just tweeted that he "delivered as requested for HHH." Almost positive its for a storyline. Hopefully.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Sounds like a work to me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826818114289545218


And there you have it 100% a work


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

First Kidd and now this?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

WWE cameras just happened to capture this footage and nobody in the company had a clue he injured his knee? First they knew about it was when they saw him on crutches?

Is this a work?

I hope it is as it will suck if he's out again this time of year.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

so HHH was right; Rollins IS a failure......

joke btw. Terrible timing and Joe will get the blame - another bad debut for him after the Tyson incident


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> And there you have it 100% a work


Doesn't looks like a work in the video of the segment, they could just be capitalizing on it. Maybe the injury is not so bad and they are just working it into the story but the injury may be real nonetheless.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Now HHH is going to beat oldberg at WM


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

For what its worth, Ryan Satin says its a legitimate injury.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I don't get why people call anyone fragile. It's a physically demanding profession and injuries are going to happen especially under the WWE schedule. 

That being said, This injury if legitimate is devastating for Seth. It could cause him to miss his second consecutive WM and that is tough because he is one of their premier talents. Hopefully it's not too serious and he can recover in short order.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

100% work


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Kinda unrelated question since this def seems like a work

Is Seth Rollins considered an "Indy darling" or is he a WWE guy? I know he spent time with ROH but he's been with the wwe so long now it's almost like he's a wwe guy. Thoughts?


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> And there you have it 100% a work



not necessarily - if he is injured then for character purposes it would look dumb if Joe started apologising


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Doesn't looks like a work in the video of the segment, they could just be capitalizing on it. Maybe the injury is not so bad and they are just working it into the story but the injury may be real nonetheless.


Maybe


----------



## jimmyy1990 (Jan 30, 2017)

My god if he misses mania that show is gonna be FULL BLOWN disaster.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> And there you have it 100% a work


Or it's just a way for Samoa Joe to get even more heat by taking the credit. This isn't the first time that they use kayfabe as a catalyst in the context of a real and accidental injury.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hmm...



> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Seth Rollins was injured during Monday Night Raw and multiple sources tell us his status for WrestleMania 33 is currently up in the air.
> 
> 
> The injury occurred during his encounter with Samoa Joe on Raw and right now Seth is hoping for the best as he waits to see a doctor later this week.
> ...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Stadhart02 said:


> not necessarily - if he is injured then for character purposes it would look dumb if Joe started apologising


He wouldn't have said anything


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Yeah... Thinking this is real... He didn't target the knee. Joe is just jumping on now because there's nothing else he can do.

It sucks and I don't see anything Joe did as being bad. Just sucks Rollins is fragile. I doubt it's a full ACL tear though. If it's enough for him to go to the docs, then I'm thinking something like a sprained MCL. If that's the case, then maybe a month without anything involving too much movement.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Or it's just a way for Samoa Joe to get even more heat by taking the credit. This isn't the first time that they use kayfabe as a catalyst in the context of a real and accidental injury.


Maybe maybe


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> And there you have it 100% a work


It does seem like a work, but he def took an awkward bump.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's a work. Thank God. The roster looks pretty good right now. After WM it will get even better. Seth can't afford another knee injury. Got to give the guy credit for coming back so soon from that horrific knee injury.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> And there you have it 100% a work


Not necessarily. Joe is a heel, so it's a win-win:

1). If the injury is minor, then they use this talking point to build their upcoming match at Fast Lane or Wrestlemania.

2). If the injury is major, then they use this talking point to build up a match for Summerslam or Survivor Series, as Rollins immediately has a reason to target Joe whenever he returns.

Remember Owen Hart wore T-shirts saying, "OWEN 3:16, I JUST BROKE YOUR NECK" while Austin was recovering.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> And there you have it 100% a work





wwe9391 said:


> He wouldn't have said anything


I hope it isn't a genuine injury but if it is then maybe WWE will just use it to elevate Joe as a monster ie he is the man who put Rollins on the shelf so everyone fear him etc


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Meltzer and Satin reporting its real. Video showing injury here - http://streamable.com/i9i0x

Its a wrap. This is 100% real.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If Rollins is out for awhile, easy way to pivot from this. Joe attacks Cena at Elimination Chamber costing him the title, then on SD comes out and says that Rollins was the first, Cena will be the next.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

When he's not injuring others Seth is injuring himself......


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's not a work:


> WWE announced this morning that Seth Rollins was injured during the show closing segment on Monday Night Raw where he was attacked by Samoa Joe. WWE's story on their official website is that Rollins has reinjured his knee that was torn in November 2015 in Ireland against Kane. In 2015, Rollins suffered injuries to his right ACL/MCL/medial meniscus that required surgery. The injury forced him to miss Wrestlemania 32 last year.
> 
> PWInsider.com has confirmed that Rollins is currently down in Birmingham, Alabama being examined, so the injury is legitimate. The severity of it cannot be confirmed at this time.
> 
> If Rollins is hurt to the point he cannot compete at Wrestlemania, there will obviously be a major change in plans for Triple H.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hopefully he'll be ok for Mania. We're what 8 and a half weeks out?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Reigns/Joe would be cool.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well, at least he didn't nearly kill him like he did to Tyson Kidd.


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hmmm


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Sweggeh said:


> Meltzer and Satin reporting its real. Video showing injury here - http://streamable.com/i9i0x
> 
> Its a wrap. This is 100% real.


Meltzers reporting it?

Looking forward to next week when meltzer says Vince changed his mind and decided to repair Seth Rollins knee himself and Seth will be 100% for raw


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If he does miss WM than what they do with HHH will be interesting. I can see Balor facing HHH


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Dammit, he is missing Mania again isn't he?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If Rollins is out I'm betting HHH will book himself into a feud with AJ Styles.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Rollins is out I'm betting HHH will book himself into a feud with AJ Styles.


I'd definitely take that over AJ vs Shane.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If Rollins can't fight HHH at WM, maybe HHH can just sit WM out for once.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh shit it's real. It's time to call up Nakamura then and possibly Roode.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Dammit, he is missing Mania again isn't he? ;(


I sure as shit hope not


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

That would be devastating if it turned out to be legit. The guys been doing nothing for months and just when things are about to get interesting this could possibly ruin it for him.

As second injury on the same knee would be career threatening and would also guarantee WWE wouldn't risk pushing him as a main eventer again.

Fingers crossed for an exceptional talent. If he's out long term i feel i am due another sabbatical from WWE!!!


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Joe tweeted about it:



> [email protected] I believe I have delivered as requested.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Redesign - Rebuild - Re-injure

Hopefully this is kayfabe as Rollins shouldn't have to miss wrestlemania


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh fuck off! 
(at Rollins possibly injured again, not shouting abuse at anyone here).


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Odds on 'Joekishi' the comedy jobber becoming a thing?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



CJ said:


> I sure as shit hope not


Would be brutal if he did.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Injury looks real. I just hope the fact that Joe is tweeting about is that they believe it was just a minor thing so they're playing off it for the story. Joe doesn't seem like the guy who tweet out about that unless he was told too.

Then again, maybe I'm just hoping too much.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'm not a big Rollins fan but this is fucking terrible, I feel so bad for him. And this sucks for Joe as well, what a way to debut, ruining an angle that's been going on for months and it was finally about to deliver.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I feel bad for Seth. He's not one of my favorites, but it sucks to be in that position.

Now watch the WWE use Goldberg as a makeshift by putting him in a program with HHH instead. :lol (wouldn't even surprise me)


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ThugaThugaBaby said:


> Hmmm


Well that's just bad luck twisting his left ankle. It's his right knee that's injured.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Joe vs Reigns, Taker is in no shape anymore


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



AmWolves10 said:


> what a way to debut, ruining an angle that's been going on for months and it was finally about to deliver.


What? This is better for Joe, the guy looks legit as fuck now he even tweeted the fake/not fake injury. He is an absolute beast from day one and they should go with the flow and let him demolish everyone.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it was real why would they record all the footage and have Joe tweet about it? I mean are they starting to film "Rebuild, Redesign, Reclaim II?"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

These wrestlers with high flying moves are so injury prone.

Give me more Braun Strowmans and Cenas.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ThugaThugaBaby said:


> Hmmm


The hit was just before that when Seth's right foot was flat on the mat, and Joe's leg came down just above the knee.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Joe vs Reigns, Taker is in no shape anymore


Put Taker with Cena cause at least you will have the nostalgia factor and doesn't have to be a good match


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Bret Hart said:


> These wrestlers with high flying moves are so injury prone.
> 
> Give me more Braun Strowmans and *Cenas*.


Cena is as injury prone as they come.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Or it's just a way for Samoa Joe to get even more heat by taking the credit. This isn't the first time that they use kayfabe as a catalyst in the context of a real and accidental injury.


Owen 3:16 says I just broke your neck


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If this is fake then it's a good way to sell Joe immediately as the destroyer he's so good at being and it'll make his involvement with this angle way more compelling moving forward.

If this is real, then Rollins could be in danger of a potentially career-threatening injury and possibly not being able to work WrestleMania. In which case in one appearance Joe just managed to destroy one of RAW's main WrestleMania feuds. Oops.


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Reservoir Angel said:


> In which case in one appearance Joe just managed to destroy one of RAW's main WrestleMania feuds. Oops.


Please explain to me how was this Joe's fault. I am very curious.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If real, which it looks like it is, hopefully this is just another situation like CM Punk had in late 2012 when he had to miss a month because of injury. Even if they have to rush him back and let him heal immediately after Mania, I'll take that.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Łegend Ќiller;65376194 said:


> That's why WWE keeps pushing Orton & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.


Cena's been injured a dozen times throughout his career, what the hell are you talking about? And Orton? The guy injured himself slapping the map , so don't talk about guys being "fragile"


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh god damn it


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I don't think it's a work. I remember Seth looked like he was in actual pain when Joe dropped to the mat when he had him in the Coquina Clutch. Seth was writhing around trying to get out of it that when Joe dropped, I'm guessing he was in an awkward position. Almost standing sideways. Completely accidental, but I can see this being legit unfortunately.

Hopefully it's nothing serious though, especially right before Wrestlemania. Seth was about to enter arguably the biggest feud of his career.

EDIT: I just realized, this could be the second year in a row where Seth is playing the Madden Finals in crutches. Poor bastard.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It fucking sucks and puts a damper on what was suppose to be one of the best feuds heading into WM. I personally, was really looking forward to HHH vs Seth.

HHH vs Zayn or Balor are probably the only 2 options at this point. Unless, they decide to just do HHH vs Shane and Styles vs Joe.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hhh w/Joe vs Shane w/Nakamura incoming


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

WWE might need to call The Rock. They could possibly start some type of build that leads to Rock vs Joe at WM. But knowing Triple H he'll want to have a match with The Rock.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I get that guys are saying it's legit. My only thing with that is if it is why did WWE wait basically a day and a half to release that video and report? I'm wondering now if yes there was a injury scare but yesterday went and got it checked out and it was a minor injury and now that WWE had turned it into a work.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Sweggeh said:


> Cena is as injury prone as they come.


You haven't been watching WWE for the last 12-13 years then.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



JC00 said:


> I get that guys are saying it's legit. My only thing with that is if it is why did WWE wait basically a day and a half to release that video and report? I'm wondering now if yes there was a injury scare but yesterday went and got it checked out and it was a minor injury and now that WWE had turned it into a work.


Obviously it's possible but the reports of him getting imaging done in Alabama at the surgeons office and Da Meltz saying it's 100% true. It's looking grim toward it being a work.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Better be a fucking work...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

So many different ways at looking at this from both a work and legit standpoint. 

If Rollins is forced to miss due to this, then I believe WWE stumbled into an opportunity for bringing Balor back before Wrestlemania.

Nevertheless, that encounter doesn't have the same billing as Rollins/HHH and basically screws up their plans in a major way.

For Samoa Joe... makes him look pretty goddamn credible and imposing on the main roster, regardless of the circumstances that now surround Rollins' status.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I hope its a work, he missed Mania last year, and it would be tragic if he missed it this year after coming so close. He should take the next few weeks off. With the excuse of Joe's attack. Puts over Joe and helps Rollins.

I hope Rollins feels better.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Another victim by fatty Joe :argh: his ass should back to nxt and learn how to be a safe worker


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Work.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Possibility of no Rollins/HHH feud for Mania....well my interest for the upcoming months might just end up falling drastically.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

So now Roman's gonna face Joe to avenge his friend, right? It'd only make sense. Or at the very least throw Sami at the guy.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



JC00 said:


> I get that guys are saying it's legit. My only thing with that is if it is why did WWE wait basically a day and a half to release that video and report? I'm wondering now if yes there was a injury scare but yesterday went and got it checked out and it was a minor injury and now that WWE had turned it into a work.


Was going to post the exact same thing. This is all probably just a work.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

My goodness. Please be a work. My heart isn't able...

For what its worth, the incident displayed in the video doesn't look to be major. I understand that it likely takes less to reinjure the knee, but the impact didn't seem significant.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

damn that fatass joe. its bad enough he ended tyson kidd. now he takes out rollins before WM. this guy is a terrible worker.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I think WWE is exaggerating the severity of the injury (like they did with Shawn's back).

He probably has a minor injury, which will put him out for about a month. No way he is missing Wrestlemania twice.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



BrieMode said:


> Another victim by fatty Joe :argh: his ass should back to nxt and learn how to be a safe worker


?????? Joe is one of the safest workers in the game and a +15 years vet.

Injuries happen to anyone.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Thinking about this would be Joe second time injury someone on the main roster first Tyson Kidd with his mustle buster fucking up his neck now Seth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Rollins just tweeted...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826832819074789376


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If I were making betting odds on this injury:

LEGIT: +120
STORYLINE: -150

**Even with the Rollins tweet**

There's still 7 weeks they need to use before the build up to WM. That gives them time to do other things before Rollins comes back.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Freelancer said:


> Was going to post the exact same thing. This is all probably just a work.


With all the reports from guys like Satin and PWI, it's looks pretty real. Doesn't mean it's not a minor injury that will not force Seth to miss Mania, but that looks like the best we can hope for right now.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Rollins confirms its legit. And it sounds really bad too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826832819074789376


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh for fuck's sake :mj2


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's probably a work.

I think it would be hilarious if real though. Not because I find joy in Rollins getting injured, I don't, and I hope he recovers soon, but I will find amusement in watching how Triple H (who Rollins was supposed to face at Mania) tries to wrangle himself into another feud for Wrestlemania, because in his deluded, egomaniacal mind he assumes fans want to see him wrestle.

The Mcmahon family should have just put their massive egos aside and had Shane vs Triple H at Mania. And it should be the last time either of them appear on screen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TD Stinger said:


> Doesn't mean it's not a minor injury that will not force Seth to miss Mania, but that looks like the best we can hope for right now.


Yeah that's the hope now, that it is nothing major and he'll just have to sit out a couple of weeks. I really hope because missing Mania again would be brutal.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's really bad for him if he msses another Wrestlemania especially after missing last year's too


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

lollol time to hang it up kid


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826832819074789376


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This was basically real as soon as Meltzer confirmed it was. Now people just gotta hope for the best and he isnt out for that long.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Somebody check on Ambrose Girl.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Joe is really playing up that the fact he injuried Seth on twitter

Just saying


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



deadcool said:


> I think WWE is exaggerating the severity of the injury (like they did with Shawn's back).
> 
> He probably has a minor injury, which will put him out for about a month. No way he is missing Wrestlemania twice.


You do realize Shawn was out for 4 years, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> Joe is really playing up that the fact he injuried Seth on twitter
> 
> Just saying


Playing up the injury helps raise his stock as a monster heel. At best I think the injury is not too bad and they are just adding it into the storyline to get Joe heat.

I hope at least that is what it is.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah that's the hope now, that it is nothing major and he'll just have to sit out a couple of weeks. I really hope because missing Mania again would be brutal.


Best case scneario is the situation Punk was in in late 2012/early 2013. He had to get surgery before his TLC match with Ryback in December but was back in January to do the match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Playing up the injury helps raise his stock as a monster heel. At best I think the injury is not too bad and they are just adding it into the storyline to get Joe heat.
> 
> I hope at least that is what it is.


That's my thinking as well


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*UPDATE:-*



> As noted, WWE is reporting that Seth Rollins re-injured his right knee during the closing segment of this past Monday's RAW during Samoa Joe's attack. It was noted that Rollins will be evaluated later this week.
> 
> PWInsider confirmed that the injury is not a storyline, and Rollins is currently in Birmingham, Alabama to get examined. Once he's examined, it will be more clear how serious the injury is and if it will force him to miss WrestleMania 33. Rollins was scheduled to be in one of the featured bouts on the card against Triple H.
> 
> ...


Source.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

its that fat slob joe's fault. that fatass should be fired. injuring someone on his debut again...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> Joe is really playing up that the fact he injuried Seth on twitter
> 
> Just saying


*Yeah, just like Rollins did to Cena. This is real.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826832819074789376


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Renegade said:


> You do realize Shawn was out for 4 years, right?


Yes, but he wasn't "completely done" as the WWE was claiming. When he went out back in 1998, they claimed that his career was over.

When he came back after 4 years, they proclaimed how he came back miraculously, and that his career was supposed to be over.

That's what I was referring to.

They are doing it again, with Rollins this time.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh for goodness sake, Seth just cannot catch a break. This whole feud has been a disaster from the beginning, and now this.

Also if Seth cannot go, what does Joe do then? Again, not a great to finally debut him.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

God damn :mj2


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Smells like a work to me


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The Demon King to the rescue.

Anyways hope Rollins' injury is minor. Last thing he needs is another major knee injury.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

First Rollins not appearing in the Royal Rumble ppv, and now this news? I hope his knee recovers


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I really hope it's not an injury that keeps him out of Mania. That would drastically hurt the card. If Seth can't make Mania, I would imagine Finn Balor or Roman Reigns takes that spot. They could use Sami Zayn in that spot as well. 

Possible replacements:
*Reigns* - Defends his friends injury and has a past with HHH
*Balor* - Feels like HHH passed him over for Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens. Finn is the only recent NXT champion that HHH didn't align with. Sami too, but Sami's reign was short.
*Zayn* - He could get the best match out of Samoa Joe. Too a lesser degree, it could be similar to my reasoning for Balor


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



deadcool said:


> Yes, but he wasn't "completely done" as the WWE was claiming. When he went out back in 1998, they claimed that his career was over.
> 
> When he came back after 4 years, they proclaimed how he came back miraculously, and that his career was supposed to be over.
> 
> ...


Because the thought at the time was that Shawn was done. Nothing about that circumstance suggested work. They've been known to sell worked injuries quite well in the past, but a 4 year angle is way past that threshold.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Remember that Triple H was going in on Rollins for getting hurt. That was the basis of his promo on RAW. So there's a part of me that thinks this is a work. WWE has done a decent job of keeping the dirtsheets guessing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Wonder and kinda hoping it's minor. Why else would they have kept him off the Rumble card entirely. Maybe he was hurt then and now they're using an injury angle to keep him out till Mania. He could return 2 weeks before the big event. :Seth. But watch it be serious and he's out for months again which kills the feud that they've tried to prolong for ever.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, just like Rollins did to Cena. This is real.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826832819074789376


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Remember that Triple H was going in on Rollins for getting hurt. That was the basis of his promo on RAW. So there's a part of me that thinks this is a work. WWE has done a decent job of keeping the dirtsheets guessing.


Just let it go man. Hes injured.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Watching the segment again I think that the injury might have occurred when Joe went for the takedown to put him in the submission hold. He was moving his leg around and it looked like his leg might have bent at awkward angle. Also it sounds like he said "owww" as well.


----------



## Skip Sheffield (Sep 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is terrible news if its true, but if theres any silver lining at all it could add a whole lot more heat to a huge Summerslam payoff. Here's hoping its not serious.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If he had to I'm sure Rollins could work around the injury in a match with Triple H. Perhaps they could make it an unsanctioned match or no holds barred so other people could be involved. By doing this they could have someone in Seth's corner like a Finn Balor.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Man, if this is a work they are doing it well.. Because honestly i think this is real.

Besides Meltzer and others reporting it.

Anyone noticed at like 3:20 Joe ask him something and Seth respond : ''I hope so''. 

This looks really bad guys.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This feud has been a mess, as is his face turn. Talk about incompetence on WWE's part.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Yikes. What a terrible year and a half for Rollins.

If it's real, obviously.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*Rollins Injured His Knee at 3:19 When Joe Took Him Down With The Coquina Clutch.*







Joe is The New Rollins, Tyson Kidd & Now Seth Himself.
Poor Seth.

I Dont See Triple H Out of Wrestlemania This Year.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> Joe is really playing up that the fact he injuried Seth on twitter
> 
> Just saying





JonLeduc said:


> Man, if this is a work they are doing it well.. Because honestly i think this is real.
> 
> Besides Meltzer and others reporting it.
> 
> ...


3:21 is where the takedown happens. 3:22-3:23 sounds like groaning and 3:24 it sounds like Seth says "fuck".


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Boy Wonder said:


> If he had to I'm sure Rollins could work around the injury in a match with Triple H. Perhaps they could make it an unsanctioned match or no holds barred so other people could be involved. By doing this they could have someone in Seth's corner like a Finn Balor.


Are you for real? If his injury is actually a tear of a ligament like last time, then him wrestling with that injury and aggravating it (which would surely happen if he did even the minimum required for a wrestling match) could set him back another year, or even destroy his career entirely.

Its not worth it at all.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TheLapsedFan said:


> 3:21 is where the takedown happens. 3:22-3:23 sounds like groaning and 3:24 it sounds like Seth says "fuck".


Yeah. Definitely says "Owww" on the Takedown. A few moments later Joe ask Seth if he is okay where Rollins responds, "I hope so." Fuck, dude.

Obviously that says nothing of the severity of the injury, but its about as close to a real time confirmation as we can get. Hopefully we get an update soon.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Looking at Joe's tweets, I'm really hoping it's a work. But this really sucks if it's not. Damn it.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



BrotherNero said:


> ?????? Joe is one of the safest workers in the game and a +15 years vet.
> 
> Injuries happen to anyone.











He almost kill Tyson and now they've been building HHH vs Seth for months that got ruined beacuse he decided to be extraneous (fatty cheeseburger of course). :argh: 

Injuries happen to anyone! 
Good one men  when Someone from Indie do this shit is okay but when non indie wrestler do that its embarrassing and usually botched. Fuck logic right? :sasha3


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If the injury is real then I can see AJ Styles working with Triple H since there is no way he sits out Wrestlemania I don't think Balor is healthy enough yet and I don't think they want a huge spoltlight on Cena this year if he is leaving right after.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Just rewatched the segment, tried to hear the exchange when Joe awkwardly took Rollins down for the choke.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

:lol the almighty really doesn't want this match to happen.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826836205593624583


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Samoa Joe ? Seth Rollins ? 

Someone needs to call Bret Hart asap


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Fuck, this is depressing. Just when they were about to have a good storyline too. 

Praying it's a work.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The One Man Gang said:


> Fuck, this is depressing. Just when they were about to have a good storyline too.
> 
> Praying it's a work.


Think its clear that the injury threat is real. Only a matter of potential severity at this point.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Don't really see either of them at fault for this. It was bad timing. Joe locks in the clutch. Seth starts selling trying to get out by flailing around. Joe thinks he's done and goes for the body scissor take down. Seth turns at the last second and that when it happens. Just bad timing.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Reallllyyy hoping this is kayfabe.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Renegade said:


> Think its clear that the injury threat is real. Only a matter of potential severity at this point.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



BrieMode said:


> He almost kill Tyson and now they've been building HHH vs Seth for months that got ruined beacuse he decided to be extraneous (fatty cheeseburger of course). :argh:
> 
> Injuries happen to anyone!
> Good one men  when Someone from Indie do this shit is okay but when non indie wrestler do that its embarrassing and usually botched.*Fuck logic*right? :sasha3


You'd know all about that:cena Never mind that of the 100s of musclebusters Joe has done only one person has been injured. Tyson's neck was heading for disaster even if he never stepped foot in a ring with Joe. It was a matter of when, not if, a bump finished him off. There's a clear difference between freak accidents and being unsafe. I'm sorry you can't tell which is which but most of us can.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This just sucks. I feel really bad for both guys - for Rollins because obviously it isn't awesome to be injured, and he missed last year's Mania, so missing Mania again this year would suck big time for him.

For Joe because his 2 main roster gigs have now had 2 injuries. First Kidd, now Rollins.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Storyline wise, who does Trips even wrestle if Seth is done again?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Really hope the injury isn't serious, it would be a real shame if Rollins missed another Mania.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth's friends and his girlfriend are talking about his injury on twitter. So unless they are playing it up for the storyline, I'm thinking he's legit injured. Here's hoping that it's not something too major that makes him miss Wrestlemania.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dibil13 said:


> You'd know all about that:cena Never mind that of the 100s of musclebusters Joe has done only one person has been injured. Tyson's neck was heading for disaster even if he never stepped foot in a ring with Joe. It was a matter of when, not if, a bump finished him off. There's a clear difference between freak accidents and being unsafe. I'm sorry you can't tell which is which but most of us can.


Exactly. If you rewatch the video, it looks like a freak accident. Seth's leg bent at an awkward angle (he was flailing them around trying to sell the hold) when Joe went for the takedown. Neither guy is really at fault. 

Also given that many other wrestlers have accidentally injured opponents over the years, the fact that Joe keeps getting singled out for bashing due to the Tyson thing is ludicrous.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Storyline wise, who does Trips even wrestle if Seth is done again?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Didnt Wyart have a similar fall in a match against Ziggler during the build for Summerslam. He was back in 2-3 weeks. He also injured his leg as well before. Rollins might be out, but i have full hope that Rollins will be back for Mania. He will just stay off tv for a couple of weeks. And be back, I also think he shouldnt wrestle too much either.

Joe also needs to calm the fuck down, intensity is good but not when you are a hazard.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

And y'all wanted Samoa Joe.....unk2

Wish Seth a speedy recovery though.:sad:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Reigns to pull double duty at WM:reigns2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> Joe is really playing up that the fact he injuried Seth on twitter
> 
> Just saying











^ Seth Rollins merch after he broke Cena's nose.

















^ Owen Hart merch after he broke Austin's neck.

Samoa Joe posting that tweet doesn't make it a work.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Didnt Wyart have a similar fall in a match against Ziggler during the build for Summerslam. He was back in 2-3 weeks. He also injured his leg as well before. Rollins might be out, but i have full hope that Rollins will be back for Mania. He will just stay off tv for a couple of weeks. And be back, I also think he shouldnt wrestle too much either.
> 
> Joe also needs to calm the fuck down, intensity is good but not when you are a hazard.


He's not. It's two injuries in a 15+ year career all over the world. And this, was a freak accident where neither guy is at fault (or they both are). People need to stop over-exaggerating, it happens.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



NastyYaffa said:


> ^ Owen Hart merch after he broke Austin's neck.
> 
> Samoa Joe posting that tweet doesn't make it a work.


LOL @ Owen's face in 1st pic


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

According to that former WWE writer,HHH might face Shane at WM,don't know what's the logic behind it but it's still better than AJ/Shane


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

JY57 said:


>


Would make no sense

Triple H hand picked Balor from NJPW to come to nxt

Immediately gave him the title along with congratulating him on the win and taking the picture with him

Made him a first round pick to Raw

Why would there be any animosity between these two?

Honestly I would have Stephanie McMahon continue to continually degrade Sami zayn before Sami finally boils over and freaks out on her. This leads to triple h confronting Sami zayn and boom match with some kind of background to it right there


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Reigns to pull double duty at WM:reigns2


Oh speaking of which, Roman haters continue proving themselves the worst humans in the fanbase.



















Top 2 comments......


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

I just rechecked the video to see where it happens. It doesn't look good. His knee bends in an unnatural way.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Really hope if he is injured it's just minor..

annnnd if not.. There's always WM34..


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Please be a work...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

People are disgusting some times. I would never wish an injury on any athlete, whether I like them or not.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Samoa Joe injures Tyson Kidd on one of his first live vents and now injures Seth Rollins for his main roster debut, he got some bad luck

And I really hope for Seth Rollins it's a minor injury and he can come back for Wrestlemania and do a amazing match. A injury last year when he was the WWE Champion and now when he is in what the WWE sees as the hottest feud on Raw. If he can't come back for Wrestlemania, this is really bad for his future as a top star. He will never be a jobber but I fear he could end up as a midcard talent if he had to take a 6 months break


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Rollins missing two Wrestlemania's in a row. Sad


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Iapetus said:


> Oh speaking of which, Roman haters continue proving themselves the worst humans in the fanbase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So fucked up


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The injury is legit, there's really no disputing that now with all the confirmation.

Just have to hope it's just a tweak or anything that will only cause him to miss a few weeks. There is still 2 months to Mania. As bad timing as this is, they still do have some time.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I hope this to not be that serious. It will be heartbreaking for Rollins missing two Wrestlemanias in a row.

And for people wishing it was Roman -or anyone else-, you disgust me.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Man Mania card is going to be crazy now. All blown up. Wonder where everything fits now??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TD Stinger said:


> The injury is legit, there's really no disputing that now with all the confirmation.
> 
> Just have to hope it's just a tweak or anything that will only cause him to miss a few weeks. There is still 2 months to Mania. As bad timing as this is, they still do have some time.


Lets hope man, we could probably get an update later today.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



starsfan24 said:


> People are disgusting some times. I would never wish an injury on any athlete, whether I like them or not.


It's also quite alarming that that kind of evil sentiment only seems to be extremely prevalent among one specific group.


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> Oh speaking of which, Roman haters continue proving themselves the worst humans in the fanbase.
> 
> * Crazy comments *
> 
> Top 2 comments......


LOL I just scrolled down the video and saw one guy wishing that some crazy fan shoots Reigns in the head! Good grief.

Anyway, this Rollins injury is really unfortunate, no good time to be injured but this really is untimely with a couple of great segments into the HHH-Rollins Mania feud.

Hoping for the best, never a good sight to see a performer injured.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> Oh speaking of which, Roman haters continue proving themselves the worst humans in the fanbase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet folks being assholes. Sadly, that's nothing new. 
Well, at least we won't be getting "Thank you, Joe" chants next Monday.

...Least I hope not, and I say this as a guy who has not cared at all for Seth's face turn or his feud with HHH. Seriously, no "Thank you" chants, no "Roman next" chants unless the promo demands it, just...no.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's gotta be a minor injury. He's hooked up to a tens unit. Football teams use those all the time on the sidelines to heal minor injuries, and send the player back in on the next drive.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Damn Somoa Joe to hell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



D2theLux said:


> It's gotta be a minor injury. He's hooked up to a tens unit. Football teams use those all the time on the sidelines to heal minor injuries, and send the player back in on the next drive.


I think Styles had something similar on in a pict he posted when he hurt his anckie recently. Hopefully it is a minor injury like that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it is a minor injury, I'm hoping so...WWE is doing a pretty good job building it up. Seeing all the buzz about it on social media, it's doing what they want. Plus with them re-tweeting Joe's tweets about hurting Seth...idk. Maybe I'm just trying to stay as optimistic as possible Seth doesn't have to miss another Wrestlemania.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

So it looks like Joe injured him right at his debut?

I just...it's making it hard for me to be hyped for this guy or any match he's in.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

:fuck

:fuckthis

:no

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

So disappointed for Seth. Please just be a minor injury and have him back for WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> It's also quite alarming that that kind of evil sentiment only seems to be extremely prevalent among one specific group.


Not really. Last time Seth got hurt, there were quite a few people on here happy to see it and posted celebratory gifs. So try again.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If you've ever wished injury or even worst death on a someone because of their character/the way they are booked on a scripted show, you are mentally unwell, a danger to society and need to get your head checked. Being deadly serious here.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I remember someone saying that Rollins injury WAS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPEND to him, on this board!!!!!!!!!! Now he REINJURIES the SAME FUCKING KNEE!!!!!!!!!!!! People said Bryans injury was a GOOD Thing for him he does not have to job to Brock but mostly get of the kane storyline, Rollins injury was GOOD THING he avoided jobbing to Reigns. 

Now look at where they are. Bryan is RETIRED at a YOUNG AGE, Rollins could miss his second straight mania!!!!!!!!

Oh AJ Styles jobbed to Reigns twice, and look what happened he beat John Cena three times and won the wwe title. 

REMEMBER getting hurt IS NOT A POSTIVE thing. This reveals that is bullshit, always will be bullshit and everyone knows it, maybe you realize that when you stop having Reginsophobia or even kaneaphoiba


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The wwe wouldn't report it as a serious injury, if it was a work it wouldn't be reported at all...

Sasha Banks has a knee injury as well,......work


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

id keep hunter off the mania card if he can't face seth, put joe over reigns 
then build joe to winning the title, seth comes back and has his blow off match with hunter at summerslam then theres a ready made title feud with joe and rollins for later in the year

reigns can turn heel after mania and work his way in as well, before that feud with zayn though theyd have great matches with reigns in a heel role


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Not really. Last time Seth got hurt, there were quite a few people on here happy to see it and posted celebratory gifs. So try again.


What is TRULY INSANE is that some people who are saying this ARE FANS of his. They were happy last time because he AVIODED jobbing to Reigns. Then Aj jobs to Reigns TWICE and goes on to a bigger push. I do not like Reigns that much but this train of thought is insane at this point.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> If you've ever wished injury or even worst death on a someone because of their character/the way they are booked on a scripted show, you are mentally unwell, a danger to society and need to get your head checked. Being deadly serious here.


I'd say injury on anyone period.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Jesus Christ, no!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I hope it is just kayfabe.

If this is real, where are all the past Rollins haters that said he was a dangerous worker? AFAIK Samoa Joe has a real Curriculum of injuring others. Double standards much?


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Not really. Last time Seth got hurt, there were quite a few people on here happy to see it and posted celebratory gifs. So try again.


_"only seems to be *extremely* prevalent among one specific group."_ I didn't say it doesn't happen at all to others, it just happens at a frighteningly higher rate with Roman. That top comment wishing Roman got injured is almost at a thousand thumbs up and the video only has 26,000 views. Find me one like that wishing ill on Seth and I'll fall back.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

DAMNIT Hold the ROMAN heel turn! Lose lose


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



deadcool said:


> Yes, but he wasn't "completely done" as the WWE was claiming. When he went out back in 1998, they claimed that his career was over.
> 
> When he came back after 4 years, they proclaimed how he came back miraculously, and that his career was supposed to be over.
> 
> ...


They were literally convinced that Michaels wouldn't wrestle again. 

Who in WWE is saying anything about this being a career threatening injury for Rollins? 

I think we need to be prepared for Rollins to miss time while still hoping for the best. A large number of guys have had multiple knee surgeries and continued to work. Mysterio has undergone something like 5 surgeries on his left knee and he still works today. It's hardly career threatening just immensely unfortunate if it is serious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> "only seems to be *extremely* prevalent among one specific group. I didn't say it doesn't happen at all to others, it just happens at a frighteningly higher rate with Roman. That top comment wishing Roman got injured is almost at a thousand thumbs up and the video only has 26,000 views. Find me one like that wishing ill on Seth and I'll fall back.


Nah, every group has them. Like I said, some were posting celebratory gifs when Seth got hurt in 2015.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Really shitty to see people hoping for an injury to Reigns, not his biggest fan but come on.

Anyways, hopefully Seth isn't out for long as missing Mania twice in a row will be devastating for him


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hope he didn't tear anything,......


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Łegend Ќiller;65376194 said:


> That's why WWE keeps pushing Orton & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.



Lol Orton? The same Orton, who injured himself doing a taunt? 


Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> Oh speaking of which, Roman haters continue proving themselves the worst humans in the fanbase.
> 
> Top 2 comments......


A good portion of Reigns haters are seriously invested perhaps just as much as the fans. The folks booing him in the arenas oftentimes spend more energy booing Reigns than they do cheering for their favorites. It is like a deeply personal issue for them.

I'm a Reigns fan and I am invested in him but some of the haters are pure borderline. Wishing death or injury on a wrestler just because you don't like him or his booking is just extreme.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

They finally starting to heat this HHH feud up and this happens. Plus it was on Joe's debut too.

I wish Rollins well and hope it isn't serious because this is really shitty news.


----------



## StarboyXO (Nov 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> If you've ever wished injury or even worst death on a someone because of their character/the way they are booked on a scripted show, you are mentally unwell, a danger to society and need to get your head checked. Being deadly serious here.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Nah, every group has them. Like I said, some were posting celebratory gifs when Seth got hurt in 2015.


I know every group has some. I just reported and blocked a Roman fan on Twitter for hoping Owens gets badly hurt nonstop. The point is, nobody else has it as this size. It's not like Roman is a nazi, serial killer, rapist, or child molester. He just plays a fictional character on a scripted TV series and yet has thousands of people wishing evil upon him and even his family at times. That's just fucked up and inexcusable at all levels. I'm not trying to say those people who relished Seth's first injury weren't disgusting, but at least it wasn't that many people.


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

You can clearly hear Rollins exclaim something like "Oww!!" when Joe takes him down for the Coquina clutch.

It's ironic because when I first saw the video I thought " that looked legit" when Joe went for the body scissors. Looks like Rollins had the wrong foot planted and Joe took him down in a different direction than he was expecting, so his knee may have twisted or bent inward slightly.

I think this is absolutely a legit injury, but hopefully he can rest it until Mania and just not get in the ring.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> It's also quite alarming that that kind of evil sentiment only seems to be extremely prevalent among one specific group.


Would you drop this its only this one group of people, there are people like this on the internet in EVERY "group of people". In no way am I defending the people posting they wish Reigns gets injured, that is deplorable, but get off your own high horse and think this only happens to Reigns. You only see it in this one specific group b/c its the only group you pay attention to and look for it in...

Or did you miss all the positive responses to Seth's first knee injury from everyone that kept wishing Seth gets injured b/c they hated him?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> A good portion of Reigns haters are seriously invested perhaps just as much as the fans. The folks booing him in the arenas oftentimes spend more energy booing Reigns than they do cheering for their favorites. It is like a deeply personal issue for them.
> 
> I'm a Reigns fan and I am invested in him but some of the haters are pure borderline. Wishing death or injury on a wrestler just because you don't like him or his booking is just extreme.


I have to say other than his injury he does not get hurt that often other than that REALLY weird injury back in 2014 that was not even caused by wrestling. Same with Jericho who seems to stay healthy.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This appears to be legit, there are photos of him down in Birmingham where they all go for significant injuries.

If he is out of Mania, I wouldn't mind a curveball like Ambrose stepping up for Rollins to face Joe or HHH even though it's criss brand.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iapetus said:


> In Punk We Trust said:
> 
> 
> > Reigns to pull double duty at WM
> ...


Not saying it is OK but i have seen people wish injury on ambrose, cena, orton etc. People don't just do it to reigns. 


People can hate reigns and not be cunts. 


Anyone wishing injury is a cunt full stop. 


On topic fuck . Hope it is a minor injury and will be used as a work


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



A-C-P said:


> Would drop this its only this one group of people, there are people like this on the internet in EVERY "group of people". In know what am I defending the people posting they wish Reigns gets injured, that is deplorable, but get off your own high horse and think this only happens to Reigns. You only see it in this one specific group b/c its the only group you pay attention to and look for it in...


Of course that person turns this into a thread about Reigns, and then they wonder why they aren't liked.

fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If y'all want to continue to discuss the fan hatred for Roman, can you do that in another thread. This one is specifically about *Seth Rollins's* injury.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Asuka842 said:


> He's not. It's two injuries in a 15+ year career all over the world. And this, was a freak accident where neither guy is at fault (or they both are). People need to stop over-exaggerating, it happens.


I understand it happens and I dont blame him, but still, when you see Joe wrestle, he is hard, that type of wrestling could hurt someone regardless of how many years the man has wrestled for. I jsut want Joe to take it easy, just a bit.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



1990WCW said:


> You can clearly hear Rollins exclaim something like "Oww!!" when Joe takes him down for the Coquina clutch.
> 
> It's ironic because when I first saw the video I thought " that looked legit" when Joe went for the body scissors. Looks like Rollins had the wrong foot planted and Joe took him down in a different direction than he was expecting, so his knee may have twisted or bent inward slightly.
> 
> I think this is absolutely a legit injury, but hopefully he can rest it until Mania and just not get in the ring.


The thing is, this all seems to be suffering from a lack of planning and chemistry. If you have a beatdown or are fighting someone who's had a complicated injury like that, the main goal should've been to make it look good while being as safe as possible. The opponent needs to know the injury similar to what happened in Seth's MITB match last year.




Point is, both should've been more careful. Whether it's technically warranted or not, both of these guys have some negatives on their reps about dangerously working, Joe with being too brutal, Seth with being careless. This should've been the worked smarter. Joe is a big dude. He doesn't have to do everything so fast. More mistakes happen that way.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Rollins possibly out of 'Mania?

Welp, it's been a blast, WF. Peace.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Architect-Rollins said:


> If y'all want to continue to discuss the fan hatred for Roman, can you do that in another thread. This one is specifically about *Seth Rollins's* injury.


Yeah seconding this. I know I made a post about that but let's try and stay on topic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

What were those guys thinking?! Why didn't they take some advice from a WF poster!


----------



## RAThugaNomenal (Oct 17, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Its because his pants are to tight that is why. He needs to wear baggy pants(roman) or jeans (dean) or shorts (Cena) lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Prized Fighter said:


> I really hope it's not an injury that keeps him out of Mania. That would drastically hurt the card. If Seth can't make Mania, I would imagine Finn Balor or Roman Reigns takes that spot. They could use Sami Zayn in that spot as well.
> 
> Possible replacements:
> *Reigns* - Defends his friends injury and has a past with HHH
> ...


Reigns makes the most sense and plus, it would make HHH an unintentional face again. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

People still moaning about Joe injuring Kidd? It was ONE FREAK ACCIDENT in a career of 15 plus YEARS with no other injury can this "Always injuring people" thing just get put to rest please.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hopefully he heals in time for Mania.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I hope this isn't the case. I enjoy watching him, when he's at his best he's one of the best things about WWE. 

Jumping ahead - If he is out for an extended period I really hope they get his return right this time and don't fuc* him around again.


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Joe's dancing gimmick confirmed.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*Rollins Possibly Injured His Knee Again*



A-C-P said:


> Would drop this its only this one group of people, there are people like this on the internet in EVERY "group of people". In know what am I defending the people posting they wish Reigns gets injured, that is deplorable, but get off your own high horse and think this only happens to Reigns. You only see it in this one specific group b/c its the only group you pay attention to and look for it in...




Agreed. Look at all the shit Cena still gets? How many people have wished death upon him? Hell crazy ass smarks have wished death or an injury (that'll hopefully make somebody retire for good [emoji58]) on Cena, Stone Cold, HHH, Hogan, Orton, The Rock (especially when he left in august 2002) Vince, Stephanie, Kane, Taker, HBK (this usually comes from Bret fanboys), among others. 

Bottomline is this shit doesn't just happen to Reigns. The shit Reigns goes through ain't got shit on what Cena went through. But whatev, this ain't about Reigns. It's about Rollins. Hope his injury isn't too bad and he's still able to make Mania. To Seth, I simply say get better bro 


Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Eliko said:


> *Rollins Injured His Knee at 3:19 When Joe Took Him Down With The Coquina Clutch.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, the Coquina Clutch looks suspiciously like a normal Sleeper-Hold. Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well guess Joe figuratively did kill him. :serious:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth :mj2

Will be gutted if he doesn't make Mania, especially after last year. At least he has a couple months to recover. If he doesn't make Mania, I think Rollins vs Triple H will become the most delayed match of all time.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If Rollins can't compete and Taker possibly won't be able to compete, then I can see the card be this:

1. Joe vs AJ Styles. It gives AJ a good opponent for Mania and start a face turn for him. The feud can start with Joe interferring at EC and costing AJ the match. Triple H is not involved in this. This is all Joe's doing for personal reasons.

2. Joe vs Owens. Triple H has now chosen Joe as his boy and has completely abandoned Owens, saying his title run has been a failure and he doesn't draw ratings. Owens turns face or tweener.

3. Reigns vs either HHH or Joe. Avenging storyline.

Hope Rollins recover soon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



witchblade000 said:


> If Rollins can't compete and Taker possibly won't be able to compete, then I can see the card be this:
> 
> 1. Joe vs AJ Styles. It gives AJ a good opponent for Mania and start a face turn for him. The feud can start with Joe interferring at EC and costing AJ the match. Triple H is not involved in this. This is all Joe's doing for personal reasons.
> 
> ...



Please God NO, not another Reigns/HHH match, wasn't the first one bad enough :mj2


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This sucks so bad. I hope Rollins is not going to miss Mania. Out of all the big matches rumored for Mania, Rollins HHH was the one I was looking forward too.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> What were those guys thinking?! Why didn't they take some advice from a WF poster!


Lol ok yeah, then remember this shit next time your ass doesn't like a creative decision. Vince and the writers are the professionals! A simple WF poster such as myself has no right to question!(Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> Lol ok yeah, then remember this shit next time your ass doesn't like a creative decision. Vince and the writers are the professionals! A simple WF poster such as myself has no right to question!(Y)


Creative is alittle different from wrestling in the ring, but whatever. God, this place should downsize.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If Seth does miss mania, then you can expect Roman to remain face. Seth being out is one less face vince won't change it up cause he needs a face. 
If that's the case I see Vince maybe changing that Taker vs Reigns match and hopefully he makes Joe vs Reigns


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> BrieMode said:
> 
> 
> > He almost kill Tyson and now they've been building HHH vs Seth for months that got ruined beacuse he decided to be extraneous (fatty cheeseburger of course).
> ...


Just stop replying to BrieMode. The person is either trolling or dumb as dirt.

Feel horrible for Seth and I really hope HHH doesn't insert himself into wm anyway, would be in bad taste to me.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I can't! LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826821144640618497


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Someone happy that Seth is hurt. But I was told that only happens for certain others!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'm hearing he could be out another 4-6 months again. Damn it!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hope Rollins gets well by then. That sucks to miss out on a event like WM.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If he is legit injured they have to take Joe aside and tell him about it. The guy ended Kidd's career and now he possibly has Rollins out again. Not good enough in my book.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm hearing he could be out another 4-6 months again. Damn it!


Source?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If they ever thought Joe was dangerous after the Kidd injury, do you really think they would have let him attack Rollins? Of course not. Injuries happen.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Steve Black Man said:


> Source?


http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2017/02/01/seth-rollins-expected-miss-substantial-time-knee-injury-suffered-samoa-joe-attack-raw-wkellers-analysis/

I don't know how legit this site is. So if it's not let me know.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Creative is alittle different from wrestling in the ring, but whatever. God, this place should downsize.


They're both occupations people hold. Only difference between them is that the wrestlers are 9 times out of 10 better at doing their jobs than Vince and creative. Except unfortunately somebody got reinjured. So instead of getting captious at people for trying to analyze what could've been preventive measures, why don't you look for some yourself. It's called troubleshooting brother. Not trying to rag on your man if that's what you think.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> They're both occupations people hold. Only difference between them is that the wrestlers are 9 times out of 10 better at doing their jobs than Vince and creative. Except unfortunately somebody got reinjured. So instead of getting captious at people for trying to analyze what could've been preventive measures, why don't you look for some yourself. It's called troubleshooting brother. Not trying to rag on your man if that's what you think.


It's not about the ragging on aspect at all. I just find it kind of funny to see people (not just you) who has never stepped foot in a ring before, tell people who've been wrestling for over a decade how to wrestle.

That's all.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

His knee must still be in really bad shape. I've watched the moment where it seems to have happened over and over again and his knee doesn't even get tweaked that badly...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I can fucking puke


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*First off, if you wish injury on anyone (whether it'd be Seth, Roman, Joe, etc.) you're a sad, sad human being. 

Also, can we stop with this "Joe's an unsafe worker" shit, please? The man has been wrestling for 15+ years, & has only been involved in the injuries of two wrestlers. Accidents happen, mistakes are made. Acting as if Joe's this unsafe worker now is just lunacy.*


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Architect-Rollins said:


> http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2017/02/01/seth-rollins-expected-miss-substantial-time-knee-injury-suffered-samoa-joe-attack-raw-wkellers-analysis/
> 
> I don't know how legit this site is. So if it's not let me know.


The site itself is legit, but it is marked as speculation at this point, with it being the prevailing "fear" behind the scenes. Thus far nothing seems to be substantiated


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Renegade said:


> The site itself is legit, but it is marked as speculation at this point, with it being the prevailing "fear" behind the scenes. Thus far nothing seems to be substantiated


I think for them, worst case scenario is him being out again for another 6 months. Hopefully it's not as bad as that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Renegade said:


> The site itself is legit, but it is marked as speculation at this point, with it being the prevailing "fear" behind the scenes. Thus far nothing seems to be substantiated





Architect-Rollins said:


> I think for them, worst case scenario is him being out again for another 6 months. Hopefully it's not as bad as that.


I wouldn't say the Torch is one of the top news sites, but it's not a BS one either. But even in that column, all it said was that was apparently the fear by some. Still up in the air. It also said they are hoping he can just wear a knee brace.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> It's not about the ragging on aspect at all. I just find it kind of funny to see people (not just you) who has never stepped foot in a ring before, tell people who've been wrestling for over a decade how to wrestle.
> 
> That's all.


I'm not telling them how to wrestle. I just said be more careful. Joe moves hard but fast when he doesn't have to because his size makes what he does look brutal as is. At his size, doing hard things fast just naturally makes mistakes more likely to happen. Seth also tends to dying fish while selling. That might not the best thing. Idk I'm not saying I know all. All I can do is observe what I see.:shrug


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TD Stinger said:


> I wouldn't say the Torch is one of the top news sites, but it's not a BS one either. But even in that column, all it said was that was apparently the fear by some. Still up in the air. It also said they are hoping he can just wear a knee brace.


Well that's what I'm hoping. It's not as bad as it's being made out to be and he doesn't have to sit out another 6 months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> I'm not telling them how to wrestle. I just said be more careful. Joe moves hard but fast when he doesn't have to because his size makes what he does look brutal as is. At his size, doing hard things fast just naturally makes mistakes more likely to happen. Seth also tends to dying fish while selling. That might not the best thing. Idk I'm not saying I know all. All I can do is observe what I see.:shrug


You should tweet this all to both of them. I'm sure they'll take it under advisement.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *First off, if you wish injury on anyone (whether it'd be Seth, Roman, Joe, etc.) you're a sad, sad human being.
> 
> Also, can we stop with this "Joe's an unsafe worker" shit, please? The man has been wrestling for 15+ years, & has only been involved in the injuries of two wrestlers. Accidents happen, mistakes are made. Acting as if Joe's this unsafe worker now is just lunacy.*


This, plus people seem to be conveniently forgetting that Rollins shredded his own knee pretty much by himself the last time. Ironically people were calling for _his_ head at that time. 

Shame for him if it's serious. It's gotta be killing him to be looking at another extended down time. 

As for hat fartnugget who was glad he might be injured (who unfortunately seems to have been DELETED), karma, dude. It's a bitch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

No no no no NO!!!!!!

This can't be happening. Not again. Poor Seth  The guy missed last Mania, he can't miss another one! And not when this storyline is finally kicking off.

Please let this not be serious and he makes Mania...


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Good one. :lol
> 
> (I guess you're being sarcastic, since Orton is fragile as fucking glass)


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> You should tweet this all to both of them. I'm sure they'll take it under advisement.


Nah I'll just tweet it to Joe. Seth's doctor and physical therapist should be able to handle him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Triple H was backstage sticking pins into the knee of a Rollins voodoo doll


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Maaan he just can't catch a break. He waits months for Triple H to finally get the feud started again and then this happens.

If this does mean he can't compete, then I agree with the guy who said Sami Zayn should take his place. There's still a loooong way to go to build it up, and Zayn could face Joe with Triple H in Joe's corner. Then after Triple H keeps interjecting himself, Seth turns up and bashes his brains out with one of his crutches (if he's mobile enough). Then while Joe is distracted Zayn blindsides Joe and picks up the win. Then you could have Joe and Sami feud for a few months with the story being that Joe says he was distracted and could've beaten Sami if it weren't for the distraction, and then Triple H/Seth could finally have the match at Summerslam.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If the injury is real I hope it's nothing serious. 

If he can't compete at Wrestlemania I'm afraid of what HHH could do, cause we all know how egomaniac he is, and he will do everything possible to have a top match at Wrestlemania. Maybe he will insert himself in the Lesnar/Goldberg feud, maybe he will face Taker again for the fourth time, or he might face face AJ Styles and bury him like he did with Orton, Punk, Sheamus.... maybe a rematch with Roman Reigns or maybe he will have no other choice to face Shane....

God help us...


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I think it's a work. Samoa Joe tweeted in character saying "job done" basically.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Edgehead91 said:


> I think it's a work. Samoa Joe tweeted in character saying "job done" basically.


It's been confirmed the injury is real by Meltzer and co. it is now a matter of waiting to hear how bad it is and how long he'll be out.

Hopefully it is nothing serious and he can make Mania.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Not looking like such a "work" now.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Damn, an acl is a long ways off. Sad news.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Not again.


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> It's been confirmed the injury is real by Meltzer and co. it is now a matter of waiting to hear how bad it is and how long he'll be out.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing serious and he can make Mania.


Oh really? I didn't know that. Shit one for Rollins. I hope he takes as long as he needs to get better and back to 100%
No offence man but fuck Wrestlemania. If he misses it because he isn't ready and fully healthy then so be it. WWE need to think long term and let him fully recuperate and recover.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hunters promo comes off straight savage now. May be the time to have Balor return to confront HHH and Joe with the club turning face to back him.

It sucks for Seth so close to Mania and sucks for Joes rep on social media


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Not gonna lie guys, when I woke up and saw the WWE App notification about this, my heart just sunk. This has literally ruined my morning and I'm gonna admit I cried a little bit too.

I feel so terrible for Seth.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

it would be stupid if rollins wrestled at WM and even stupider if wwe let him. injuries like these shouldn't be rushed. theres less than 2 months till WM, thats not enough for a full recovery no matter how serious the injury. rollins is better off taking some more time off for his knee's sake.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwetna1 said:


> Hunters promo comes off straight savage now. May be the time to have Balor return to confront HHH and Joe with the club turning face to back him.
> 
> It sucks for Seth so close to Mania and sucks for Joes rep on social media


I like this idea.

I'm so hurt but I'm still holding out hope. HHH/Rollins is the only match I was looking forward to at Mania besides Owens vs Jericho.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Will seth milk how long this time off like he did with last time?


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

Iapetus said:


> The thing is, this all seems to be suffering from a lack of planning and chemistry. If you have a beatdown or are fighting someone who's had a complicated injury like that, the main goal should've been to make it look good while being as safe as possible. The opponent needs to know the injury similar to what happened in Seth's MITB match last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I completely agree about all of this; Joe was probably thinking he needs to make everything look very intense and aggressive because it's his RAW debut. (which, in my opinion, he did).

I was merely pointing out that I think this is definitely legit, Rollins' knee is hurt, we just don't know how badly yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Not gonna lie guys, when I woke up and saw the WWE App notification about this, my heart just sunk. This has literally ruined my morning...


Same here, I was actually in a very good mood rather busy at work and this really ruined the mood. I really hope it is nothing serious and that he doesn't misses Mania, if this is how I as a fan feel I can't even begin to imagine how Rollins would feel if he has to sit another Mania out.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Now that I was finally enjoying him as a face. :trips7

Hope he gets better and is fit for Mania.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826832819074789376
Man this really is depressing, considering we saw just how missing Mania 32 hurt him, missing this one after working so hard to get back and being so close is gonna really destroy him. If you're happy about this then I don't know what to say, I wouldn't be happy if any wrestler got injured especially while trying to entertain you, I mean fair enough you don't need to like every wrestler but to be happy that they're injured is just low. Now I don't know if this is a work and I don't know how long he'll be out for (if he's out) but I don't blame Joe for this or even tweeting about it, accidents happen and I'm sure Seth is fine with Joe using it to get heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



altreineirialx said:


> Will seth milk how long this time off like he did with last time?


He was gone for 5 months after tearing his ACL, MCL, and PCL. An injury that keeps pro NFL players out for a full year.

GTFO.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I've gotta laugh at the people saying he's fragile and shouldn't be a main eventer, Because all the top guys in history never suffered injuries before did they? Wasn't stone cold out about 5 times with injuries during his main event run or am I imagining that.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*From the footage alone, I could see it was an injury.

WWE had a history of, seaming injuries into storylines after the fact. But nowadays I believe as soon as they see 'x' guy, (as long as he's topcard), they'll weave it in & run with it as soon as.*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...eth-rollins-wwe-raw-main-event-reveals-injury

Ye this is legit


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is bad....... I hope he's ok. (Edit - he's not ok, I feel like shit now)......


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

As somebody who has twice torn their ACL, that bit when his leg bends under certainly looks worrying.

If they were planning it as a storyline knee injury, why not have Joe attack his knee? Or have him have a neck injury?


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

it doesnt help that seth does that cross fit garbage. that shit is notorious for injuries, or enhanching the chances of injuries. he should workout with cesaro more. cesaro's workouts are much smarter.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



altreineirialx said:


> Will seth milk how long this time off like he did with last time?


Do you know how long it takes to recover from a ligament tear? Some people don't. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Same here, I was actually in a very good mood rather busy at work and this really ruined the mood. I really hope it is nothing serious and that he doesn't misses Mania, if this is how I as a fan feel I can't even begin to imagine how Rollins would feel if he has to sit another Mania out.


I was actually watching his documentary last night again and you just felt the raw pain of him having to sit out last year's Mania. He pushed himself and body to the limit to return. It's a cruel twist of fate if this is deja vu. I hope Rollins has a strong support system. The doctors can heal his body but this has to be taking a toll on his psyche. I'm sending out positive vibes for him. 

This has been the best week since his return IMO. And then this happens.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I thought that part of the segment where Seth and Joe awkwardly sprawled to the mat when Joe applied the Clutch looked very off. This is gonna be a heart breaker if it's serious.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Maybe when he comes back H can stick him with Road Dogg and call him the "Glass Man" since Billy seems to be blacklisted atm.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> It's been confirmed the injury is real by Meltzer and co. it is now a matter of waiting to hear how bad it is and how long he'll be out.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing serious and he can make Mania.


Damn, that sucks.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

well that sucks.. It probably wouldn't have been the best match on the card (in terms of quality) but it most likely would have been the best and most personal feud... 

No idea what they are going to do with trips or even Joe now...


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

hhh is in frantic mode now, not bcuz his boy seth got injured, but because he lacks an opponent for WM. He's prolly giving punk and batista a call


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

If he is out for awhile must put wwe into panic mode a little might make some changes to the card


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Empress said:


> I was actually watching his documentary last night again and you just felt the raw pain of him having to sit out last year's Mania. He pushed himself and body to the limit to return. It's a cruel twist of fate if this is deja vu. I hope Rollins has a strong support system. The doctors can heal his body but this has to be taking a toll on his psyche. I'm sending out positive vibes for him.
> 
> This has been the best week since his return IMO. And then this happens.


Yeah I remember that part of the documentary, he had to walk out from the lounge he was at at Mania because he just couldn't take it. At least the first time since his injury happened in November he had some hope that he could make it by Mania and busted his ass off. But now with only two months to go his chances are much smaller.

I had a feeling they were really getting behind him as the top babyface on RAW and were even considering turning Reigns heel in his feud with Taker so it is really a crucial moment of his career where they were thinking about truly giving him the ball and letting him run with it. And you could see that he was really motivated after being in limbo during football season.

This injury if serious would really mess him up. I hope he gets a lot of support if he has to sit this Mania out because he'll need it.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



savior2005 said:


> it doesnt help that seth does that cross fit garbage. that shit is notorious for injuries, or enhanching the chances of injuries. he should workout with cesaro more. cesaro's workouts are much smarter.


How DARE you question Seth's workout methods! You're just a simple WF poster!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Honestly, if he does need to be out again, I really hope he doesn't rush back like he did last time and takes the time he needs to fully heal, need to think long term


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Man, talk about being dealt a bad hand. Missing two Manias in row must be killing him inside. Is it the same injury as last time, too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Still doesn't get it. Not shocking.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



razzathereaver said:


> Man, talk about being dealt a bad hand. Missing two Manias in row must be killing him inside. *Is it the same injury as last time, too?*


No one knows yet. It's the same knee as before and he twisted it in a weird angle so..no word on the damage yet.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



savior2005 said:


> it doesnt help that seth does that cross fit garbage. that shit is notorious for injuries, or enhanching the chances of injuries. he should workout with cesaro more. cesaro's workouts are much smarter.


How so?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah I remember that part of the documentary, he had to walk out from the lounge he was at at Mania because he just couldn't take it. At least the first time since his injury happened in November he had some hope that he could make it by Mania and busted his ass off. But now with only two months to go his chances are much smaller.
> 
> I had a feeling they were really getting behind him as the top babyface on RAW and were even considering turning Reigns heel in his feud with Taker so it is really a crucial moment of his career where they were thinking about truly giving him the ball and letting him run with it. And you could see that he was really motivated after being in limbo during football season.
> 
> This injury if serious would really mess him up. I hope he gets a lot of support if he has to sit this Mania out because he'll need it.


There's a part of me that wonders if Rollins would work through the pain just for the Mania moment but shorten his career in the long term. Even John Cena had to tell him to slow down in the documentary because he wouldn't stop pushing himself.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iapetus said:


> How DARE you question Seth's workout methods! You're just a simple WF poster!


lol its true tho. combining wrestling 3-5 times a week with crossfit is a recipe for disaster. your joints and ligaments can't handle it for too long. maybe if he was allowed to use steroids, but with the ban, he cant.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I think he will be fine. Hopefully it only 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Empress said:


> There's a part of me that wonders if Rollins would work through the pain just for the Mania moment but shorten his career in the long term. Even John Cena had to tell him to slow down in the documentary because he wouldn't stop pushing himself.


The article I posted said if the injury isn't as bad as it looks, he could work Mania with a knee brace. I don't know if that's the smartest idea, but Seth is very stubborn. So it wouldn't surprise me if he would go ahead and do it, if the doctors let him.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> How so?


the workouts are too taxing on the body WHEN combined with wrestling 3-5 times a week. and rollins just came back from injury 6 months ago, so he should have been taking it easy. look up how many ppl have been injured JUST doing crossfit. its a huge amount of ppl. and rollins does BOTH crossfit and wrestling


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Told you guys he had to change his style or his knees gonna end like Rey, he needed to stay heel and quit the high flying shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Empress said:


> There's a part of me that wonders if Rollins would work through the pain just for the Mania moment but shorten his career in the long term. Even John Cena had to tell him to slow down in the documentary because he wouldn't stop pushing himself.


I believe he would be willing to do it, hell after he tore his knee the first time in that house show match against Kane he stood up, picked Kane up and power bombed him through a table and then did a pedigree on him to finish the match.

He is a very hard worker and passionate about wrestling and always delivering his best to a fault.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It didn't happen on a high-flying move.

fpalm


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I hope to god this is a work. RAW lacks a top face that is actually good in the ring other than Rollins.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Empress said:


> There's a part of me that wonders if Rollins would work through the pain just for the Mania moment but shorten his career in the long term. Even John Cena had to tell him to slow down in the documentary because he wouldn't stop pushing himself.



I have no doubt that he would work through the pain, but why in hell would WWE even let him do it? It's just a reckless decision for everyone involved. It's better to let him heal for as long as necessary.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hopefully it's not too serious, I don't think that he will miss WrestleMania again.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

He will work with a knee brace. I think the tests are just to ensure he hasn't done anything bad. They put him in that brace as a precaution.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Only bright side is, if people didn't have sympathy for Rollins before, they certainly do now. :lol

And for me personally, I don't have to watch Raw until he comes back, because there is no one else on this entire WWE roster I'm invested in in the least.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If he has to be out another 4-6 months I would just say fuck it take the whole year off come back as a surprise entry in the 2018 rumble win it and main event 34


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I feel sorry for the guy and no one deserves an injury. But it aint like Im going to be suddenly hyped to see him when he gets back. I havent enjoyed his recent run at all, its been terrible. Although to be fair a lot of that is on the booking.

If he is actually out long term, hopefully they book him better on his return this time. Instead of this boring, trash run he has had this last few months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Right when he had real, legit momentum, too. Unbelievable.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Ugh if he has to miss Mania for the 2nd year in a raw. Awful news


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> I fear this may be real...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The leg that twerked was the left leg.

He originally injured his right leg.

This smells like a complete work Sasha Banks style. Pump the HHH/Joe heel heat by teasing that Rollins may miss his second WM in a row.

Heck, remember that the last time Joe was in a WWE ring he crippled and retired Tyson Kidd. It could be a work to put over SJ as One Dangerous Samoan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I love how insecure some are about their favorites that they feel the need to trash someone else to compensate.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Wow man, right when the storyline was starting to get hot, this shit happens. Unbelievable. I honestly don't think it's a work, has to be legitimate imo. Just hope Seth's knee injury isn't severe one and can return by WM33.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Right when he had real, legit momentum, too. Unbelievable.


Don't worry too much bro, it's not a certainty that he misses Wrestlemania.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Empress said:


> There's a part of me that wonders if Rollins would work through the pain just for the Mania moment but shorten his career in the long term. Even John Cena had to tell him to slow down in the documentary because he wouldn't stop pushing himself.


I really hope not. His first injury already took years off his career. The best thing he can do is be as careful as possible.


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

tailhook said:


> The leg that twerked was the left leg.
> 
> He originally injured his right leg.


I dunno man, it REALLY looked like the right leg. It bent sideways there for a second, he very easily could've torn something. Followed by an uncharacteristic for Rollins "ahhh oww!!!"

But I also hope you're right!!!

Edit: just saw the picture from Rollins' twitter, that medical wrap is around his right knee ?


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

That really sucks.He is turning into Daniel Bryan  I hope things doesn't end the same way as they did for Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Brodus Clay said:


> Told you guys he had to change his style or his knees gonna end like Rey, he needed to stay heel and quit the high flying shit.


yeah I cringe everything he does that flip thing where he really comes down on his knees, i always think he is blowing his knee out. He shouldnt do that move anymore.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

God...Damn...It


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is one of the best story lines wwe has going right now too smh


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



tailhook said:


> The leg that twerked was the left leg.
> 
> He originally injured his right leg.
> 
> ...


It's not a work.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The most random thought just popped into my head that Rollins probably wears pants when he wrestles so he doesn't have to shave his legs lol.

Hope it's a work though. I can't deal with another injury.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



tailhook said:


> Heck, remember that the *last time Joe was in a WWE ring* he crippled and retired Tyson Kidd.


Stop with the nonsense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



XDarkholmeX said:


> The most random thought just popped into my head that Rollins probably wears pants when he wrestles so he doesn't have to shave his legs.
> 
> Hope it's a work though. I can't deal with another injury.


Haha ok that made me smile a bit! I wouldn't be surprised lol.

I can't deal with it either. I was just saying to my Mum yesterday that I couldn't wait to make a Seth sign and cheer my ass off for him at Mania


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Bummed to hear this. Hopefully he can wrestle at Mania. If not, he can always have his match with Triple H at Summerslam.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Apparently WWE had a backstage meeting about the WM plans. At this point they need to start talking to Angle and Rock. Both guys could easily be put into this storyline with HHH/Joe. Angle, because he has TNA history with Joe and WM is in Orlando. With Rock they would play up the Samoan heritage. I wonder if Triple H would do what's best for business and put Joe in the marquee match while he stayed out of it. Of course there's always a way to get a HHH/Shane feud going as well. Right now the following guys don't have anything set in stone for WM:

*• John Cena
• Triple H
• Samoa Joe
• AJ Styles
• Shane McMahon
• Nakamura
• Dean Ambrose
• The Miz
• Finn Balor
• Sami Zayn*

WWE needs to properly utilize all of them for WM, especially after this Rollins injury.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Please no, not again... please not again fuck.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Apparently WWE had a backstage meeting about the WM plans. At this point they need to start talking to Angle and Rock. Both guys could easily be put into this storyline with HHH/Joe. Angle, because he has TNA history with Joe and WM is in Orlando. With Rock they would play up the Samoan heritage. I wonder if Triple H would do what's best for business and put Joe in the marquee match while he stayed out of it. Of course there's always a way to get a HHH/Shane feud going as well. Right now the following guys don't have anything set in stone for WM:
> 
> *• John Cena
> • Triple H
> ...


I must ask: Why not Roman? Yes, I know there's a plan for him vs Undertaker, but sometimes plans fall apart and, honestly, this is actually a really good way to help see Roman actually act like a babyface. Samoa Joe has just injured his friend/brother, have Roman set aside whatever grievances he has with Taker or Braun and go after Joe to avenge his comrade. I'd be down for it. Or at least have him give Joe a staredown so it seems like he cares. 

If you can't do that, then I'd say go with Sami. Something like, on the next Raw have Roman lose because of a distraction from Joe, like he sees Joe and goes to attack him and in the brawl gets DQ'd. Show that what happened to Seth has gotten him riled and he wants to get at Joe, but then Sami steps in saying that he'll take on Joe for Roman and that his fight with Braun is just as important (you can also have Sami say that while he'd rather trade places, he knows that Roman has a better chance of beating Braun than Sami). 

As for Finn...question for any NJPW fans in here: Did Finn ever deal with double-crosses in the Bullet Club? And if so, what's his stance on them?


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'm sure that Dave Meltzer will have updates on Seth's injury on his today's podcasts.

If people here are registered to that Wrestling observer show please stay us tuned !!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Good, maybe this will prompt them to change the card to semi-decent instead of goddamn awful.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I cannot believe this....

Welp, I'm done with wwe for the next year if this is serious. He was literally the last thing I had left to watch, and this feud was the only draw for Mania to me. On the bright side, it'll save me 9.99 and a whole lot of hours out of my week. So there's that, I guess.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



JonLeduc said:


> I'm sure that Dave Meltzer will have updates on Seth's injury on his today's podcasts.
> 
> If people here are registered to that Wrestling observer show please stay us tuned !!!


I dont think anyone knows at this point how serious it is, including Rollins himself. But whenever they find out its gonna leak to Meltzer soon enough.

Hopefully its just a few weeks.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> I must ask: Why not Roman? Yes, I know there's a plan for him vs Undertaker, but sometimes plans fall apart and, honestly, this is actually a really good way to help see Roman actually act like a babyface. Samoa Joe has just injured his friend/brother, have Roman set aside whatever grievances he has with Taker or Braun and go after Joe to avenge his comrade. I'd be down for it. Or at least have him give Joe a staredown so it seems like he cares.


This is not a bad idea and knowing Vince I wouldn't be surprised if he played off Seths injury to give him some baby face momentum. Vince might scrap Taker vs Roman cause he needs Roman to remain face due to Seth injury and being short a baby face. He knows if he goes through with Reigns vs Taker, Reigns would have to be the heel to make it work.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Not really. Last time Seth got hurt, there were quite a few people on here happy to see it and posted celebratory gifs. So try again.


Yeah, every star has their haters. I've seen this be wished on both Reigns and Cena already today. Dumb shit, but for all we know from behind a screen, these people are 10 years old and the worst thing they've ever suffered was spraining a pinkie toe.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it's anything like Punk's knee injury from Dec 2012, then there might be hope he makes it to WM. Punk had a torn meniscus and was on crutches for a couple weeks after surgery and was able to wrestle against Rock by Royal Rumble.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



AllenNoah said:


> I must ask: Why not Roman? Yes, I know there's a plan for him vs Undertaker, but sometimes plans fall apart and, honestly, this is actually a really good way to help see Roman actually act like a babyface. Samoa Joe has just injured his friend/brother, have Roman set aside whatever grievances he has with Taker or Braun and go after Joe to avenge his comrade. I'd be down for it. Or at least have him give Joe a staredown so it seems like he cares.
> 
> If you can't do that, then I'd say go with Sami. Something like, on the next Raw have Roman lose because of a distraction from Joe, like he sees Joe and goes to attack him and in the brawl gets DQ'd. Show that what happened to Seth has gotten him riled and he wants to get at Joe, but then Sami steps in saying that he'll take on Joe for Roman and that his fight with Braun is just as important (you can also have Sami say that while he'd rather trade places, he knows that Roman has a better chance of beating Braun than Sami).
> 
> As for Finn...question for any NJPW fans in here: Did Finn ever deal with double-crosses in the Bullet Club? And if so, what's his stance on them?


Reigns make a lot of sense here. But you just know the fans will whine and bitch. So why go through with it? Someone else can avenge this injury for Seth. The perfect guy is actually Dean Ambrose. This could be something that Dean really gets to sink his teeth into and show the aggression that he's yet to shown. And that's on creative for NOT allowing him to do so.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well they can't go back on Taker and Reigns after what they did at the Rumble, they have to go through with that now as long as Taker can go physically.

I think the match turns into a Raw vs SD showcase with Joe vs Ambrose with HHH and Shane in their guys corner. I don't think they'll do another HHH singles match unless maybe he faces Shane which would actually be great cause then I think AJ gets added back into the SD title match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

:gameover


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Reigns make a lot of sense here. But you just know the fans will whine and bitch. So why go through with it? Someone else can avenge this injury for Seth. The perfect guy is actually Dean Ambrose. This could be something that Dean really gets to sink his teeth into and show the aggression that he's yet to shown. And that's on creative for NOT allowing him to do so.


Dean would also be good, especially if it allows him to show some edge (hell, let's call redo on WM32 and make it a No Holds Barred match). I was just trying to limit it to RAW roster members (which is why I also brought up Sami and Finn). And honestly, they'll probably whine and bitch more if he faces Undertaker (unless he actually turns but depending on how long Seth'll be out they may need to keep him face). Though I don't see exactly what fans would complain about if Roman did face Joe. There's logic behind it, and even if Roman pulls off a win it can be attributed to vengeance motivating him in that instance and Joe can get his heat back later.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*










So fucking unfair man...

Happens to the best, literally.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

What if AJ Styles confronted Samoa Joe? The fans want to cheer AJ. There's no sense in letting him continue as a heel. WWE could play up the history between Styles and Joe. The question is why would Styles care to confront Joe?


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Sami Zayn would be the perfect choice as Stephanie can just have Joe attack him because of Foley's fondness of him.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Asmodeus said:


> Yeah, every star has their haters. I've seen this be wished on both Reigns and Cena already today. Dumb shit, but for all we know from behind a screen, these people are 10 years old and the worst thing they've ever suffered was spraining a pinkie toe.


These people make me sick. No one deserves an injury like this. Well maybe some people, like Hitler or evil guys like that. But no normal person deserves this.

I saw people saying it should have been Reigns and I got really pissed off. Then I saw someone even say it should have been Titus and I punched my damn screen out of anger.

When are people going to appreciate Titus, for fucks sake. The guy is money.


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Joe marks will get on my back here (I've always liked Joe btw) but it was mostly his fault, dropped all his weight on Rollins knee joint when he tried to drop down to the mat however Rollins did turn slightly at the same time which didnt help. 

It could all be a master work its not like its never happened before, Meltzer has fell for WWEs works before too


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Sad to hear, would suck for him to miss another Mania.

As for possible plans..

Maybe HHH v Shane and Joe v AJ?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well fuck me..... This WM just got way worse.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Fuck, that sucks. I'm not even a Rollins fan and I even have to sympathize that he may be missing his second straight Mania this year. What a mess.

Poor Joe is going to get misdirected blame over an accident and his debut looks to be overshadowed by this news. Hope Rollins gets better.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Wade Keller, a reliable source and the guy who does podcasts with Stone Cold, says that early fears from among WWE sources is that its a 4 to 6 month injury.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Haha ok that made me smile a bit! I wouldn't be surprised lol.
> 
> I can't deal with it either. I was just saying to my Mum yesterday that I couldn't wait to make a Seth sign and cheer my ass off for him at Mania


Yeah, If it is legit, it'd be a huge bummer but hopefully it won't be that serious and he can bounce back soon :smile2:


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Now that hes out half the year, we will see what the rtwm looks like.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Yeah, Seth probably needs a new wrestling style once he comes back. He might be one or two injuries away from having his career cut short... Less high flying and more brawling and psychology, IMO it would make him a better wrestler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

People know Seth got hurt by brawling, right?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It was going to be a great feud...
Very sad about this accident.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> People know Seth got hurt by brawling, right?


 What's more likely to cause another injury... high flying or a brawl?..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> What's more likely to cause another injury... high flying or a brawl?..


High-flying. But in reality, either way. He's done the high-flying stuff since his 2015 injury and didn't get injured doing that, but by being in a brawl. Bad luck, I guess.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth is possibly one more injury away from either losing the trust of management or ending his career.

He needs to be smart and work on a different style that will be enjoyable to watch for fans and safe.

You don't have to fly around in the ring to put on a great match.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

this is such a bummer honestly. I don't even know what to think. Rollins missing another Mania is seriously bullshit.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This sucks. I might not even watch this road to shit mania now. Vince knows he doesn't even have to try anymore because Mania sells itself. So its Reigns Mania again 100% now probably. and makes it even worse Smackdown! that i love so much is unwatchable now that Cena is in his 16 time glory world. Orton vs Cena or Orton vs Bray at Mania is a shit fest. Man i am so butt hurt lol......


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Sucks that he's gotten injured. Hopefully they don't blame Joe.

Hopefully they reshuffle Dean Ambrose into this spot now that Triple H needs somebody to work with and he's without a match. I wouldn't be surprised though if they just fast track Nakamura onto the main roster, either, though. Something has got to be done in short order.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

My heart really breaks for him.
I can't imagine how much this will mess him up mentally, even in the future when it's healed.

He really needs to take his time on this one. Take a year, 2 years off and still have a shot at a career.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Same here, I was actually in a very good mood rather busy at work and this really ruined the mood. I really hope it is nothing serious and that he doesn't misses Mania, if this is how I as a fan feel I can't even begin to imagine how Rollins would feel if he has to sit another Mania out.


Possibly missing his second WM in a row due to similar injuries would suck, but if he does, this could really have further impacts on the guy's career. Not just a case of how he's physically doing, but the powers that be deciding he's injury prone and it's too risky to put him in a prime position. There's probably more than a few story arcs that just got set at RR and the RAW after that they'll have to go back to the drawing board for if this turns out to be very serious.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Looking at the video again, is it possible he could've just sprained his knee? Given how fast Joe turned him and his leg twisted. I'm not medical expert, so I don't know. But the worse case for that injury is he's out 2-6 weeks if it's a mild sprain. Again me just trying to be optimistic lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> Possibly missing his second WM in a row due to similar injuries would suck, but if he does, this could really have further impacts on the guy's career. Not just a case of how he's physically doing, but the powers that be deciding he's injury prone and it's too risky to put him in a prime position. There's probably more than a few story arcs that just got set at RR and the RAW after that they'll have to go back to the drawing board for if this turns out to be very serious.


 Seth has to be smart about this injury and take all the time that is necessary to make sure it is 100% before returning. He should be thinking of a new wrestling style while he's out that can be more explosive and use his speed but without the high risk moves and flipping. The pedigree has to be permanently shelved.

I hate to be that guy... but this is all the WWE's fault.. we all thought Joe should have gone to SD and it made a lot more sense for him to go there...

First random appearance he makes on Raw, this accident happens...

Happened last time to when Seth should have dropped the title to Ambrose (made a lot more sense), instead they dragged it out for Roman and Seth gets injured just before he could give that rub.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

That's a shame. Feel bad for the guy, not even a year after returning from injury and he's already potentially back on the shelf. He's also one of the few bright spots on Raw.

The silver lining I'm hoping for at this point, if he is injured and can't compete at Mania, is we get HHH/Reigns (so we don't get Taker/Reigns) since they do have some unfinished business as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> What's more likely to cause another injury... high flying or a brawl?..


Considering how many injuries come off mundane moves... a brawl. I mean, HHH tore his quad by planting his foot wrong. And that is far more common than someone hitting a high risk move and coming out injured.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

So Joe almost killed Tyson Kidd and now he injured Rollins just when Haitch finally comes back for the feud ?

:trips7


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> So Joe almost killed Tyson Kidd and now he injured Rollins just when Haitch finally comes back for the feud ?
> 
> :trips7


Tyson Kidd is not Joe's fault, he STILL hasn't recovered. He was injured in June of 2015, run of the mill injuries don't take that long. He had serious issues and it was only a matter of time before something triggered the injury. Joe has given thousands of muscle busters in his career and nobody's ever been hurt.

Rollins aggravated an injury that had already existed and is clearly going to give him issues throughout his career. Tons of wrestlers have injuries in the same area that plagues them their whole career, it happens.


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> I hate to be that guy... *but this is all the WWE's fault*.. we all thought Joe should have gone to SD and it made a lot more sense for him to go there...
> 
> First random appearance he makes on Raw, this accident happens...
> 
> Happened last time to when Seth should have dropped the title to Ambrose (made a lot more sense), instead they dragged it out for Roman and Seth gets injured just before he could give that rub.


:rockwut


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Kabraxal said:


> Considering how many injuries come off mundane moves... a brawl. I mean, HHH tore his quad by planting his foot wrong. And that is far more common than someone hitting a high risk move and coming out injured.


 HHH uses roids, of course he tore his quads walking around.. High flying is more likely to cause an injury to Seth's knees than brawling.


----------



## JoseChung (Jan 9, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well, if its legit I know one thing is certain... Joe and Seth will be in TNA by the end of the year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Graw said:


> :rockwut


 Joe debuts on SD, this never happens.

Instead he's randomly inserted into a feud and match which neither guy can afford to lose.

It was a stupid decision which has resulted in them possibly losing one of their top babyfaces going into the biggest show of the year.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I can't believe this fucking shit. I feel terrible for Rollins, he did not deserve this.

The funny thing is, in kayfabe HHH was correct in not trusting Rollins as his top guy anymore.


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Joe debuts on SD, this never happens.
> 
> Instead he's randomly inserted into a feud and match which neither guy can afford to lose.
> 
> It was a stupid decision which has resulted in them losing one of their top babyfaces going into the biggest show of the year.


Yeah I get what you are saying but you could also say 'Stone cold never joins WWE, Owen Hart never breaks his neck'

It was the fault of the one or both of the wrestlers in the ring at time or it was just unlucky, injuries happen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Joe debuts on SD, this never happens.
> 
> Instead he's randomly inserted into a feud and match which neither guy can afford to lose.
> 
> It was a stupid decision which has resulted in them losing one of their top babyfaces going into the biggest show of the year.


You can't use logic like that. Rollins could've blown his knee out wrestling Jericho on a random house show or Raw, it doesn't mean it's their fault for booking the match. 

Joe could've debuted on SmackDown and broken Cena's neck, people would've said "See, they should've debuted him on Raw".


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



AmWolves10 said:


> I can't believe this fucking shit. I feel terrible for Rollins, he did not deserve this.
> 
> *The funny thing is, in kayfabe HHH was correct in not trusting Rollins as his top guy anymore.*


This is one of the reasons I suspected a master work at play here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth didn't get hurt while doing a high-flying move. He got hurt while someone had him in a sleeper type hold and pulled him to the ground with alot of force. That's 2 for Joe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You can't use logic like that. Rollins could've blown his knee out wrestling Jericho on a random house show or Raw, it doesn't mean it's their fault for booking the match.
> 
> Joe could've debuted on SmackDown and broken Cena's neck, people would've said "See, they should've debuted him on Raw".


 Well this is twice they've been fucked by a Seth injury because of stupid booking decisions (Dean not winning the title off him and inserting Joe into HHH-Seth)...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Graw said:


> Yeah I get what you are saying but you could also say 'Stone cold never joins WWE, Owen Hart never breaks his neck'
> 
> It was the fault of the one or both of the wrestlers in the ring at time or it was just unlucky, injuries happen


Don't even bother.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Well this is twice they've been fucked by a Seth injury because of stupid booking decisions (Dean not winning the title off him and inserting Joe into HHH-Seth)...


:wtf2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Well this is twice they've been fucked by a Seth injury because of stupid booking decisions (Dean not winning the title off him and inserting Joe into HHH-Seth)...


What does Dean Ambrose not winning the title have to do with Seth being injured? :rusev


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well it's not Joe's fault. These things happen. Just so happens, Joe does a take down where Rollins bad knee is in the wrong place. Act of God shit almost.

There's no way Seth is not going to have to start wearing a heavy duty knee brace from now on. That knee will always be a problem for him.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Seth didn't get hurt while doing a high-flying move. He got hurt while someone had him in a sleeper type hold and pulled him to the ground with alot of force. That's 2 for Joe.


Come on, bro. Seth has at least 2 between Cena's nose and Balor's ripped shoulder. You could argue he has 3 if we count Sting. And I don't even think Joe's in the wrong here. It was a freak injury. But your logic of "that's 2..." is LOLOLOLOL bad.



ShowStopper said:


> Don't even bother.


you're such a victim.


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Seth didn't get hurt while doing a high-flying move. He got hurt while someone had him in a sleeper type hold and pulled him to the ground with alot of force. That's 2 for Joe.


Its a shame it happened like it did, Joe already cost Vince money with the Tyson Kidd thing (I know it could of happened with anyone else but sadly it was Joe in the ring at the time). Now with hurting Rollins on his debut im sure Vince isnt happy with him so far, the same could be said for Rollins though with the Sting and Balor injuries I just hope Vince persists with Joe because it will be worth it in the end as long as he doesnt injure anyone else.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What does Dean Ambrose not winning the title have to do with Seth being injured? :rusev


 It made a lot more sense for Dean to win the title then, instead they wanted to give that rub to Roman. A few weeks out from their match, Seth goes down and that rub of beating the chicken shit champion is completely wasted. Ambrose falls into irrelevance and 8 months of Seth's reign were flushed down the toilet for nothing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TheLapsedFan said:


> Come on, bro. Seth has at least 2 between Cena's nose and Balor's ripped shoulder. You could argue he has 3 if we count Sting. And I don't even think Joe's in the wrong here. It was a freak injury. But your logic of "that's 2..." is LOLOLOLOL bad.


And that still doesn't take away that's 2 for Joe. Awful logic. And if this is a freak thing, so are Seth's. Including Tyson Kidd, who is still feeling the effects of that shit to this day. LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Tyson Kidd is not Joe's fault, he STILL hasn't recovered. He was injured in June of 2015, run of the mill injuries don't take that long. He had serious issues and it was only a matter of time before something triggered the injury. Joe has given thousands of muscle busters in his career and nobody's ever been hurt.
> 
> Rollins aggravated an injury that had already existed and is clearly going to give him issues throughout his career. Tons of wrestlers have injuries in the same area that plagues them their whole career, it happens.


Sorry the Tyson Kidd stuff is just wrong. Nothing to do with a pre-existing injury. The impact and resulting injury should have paralysed Kidd at the very least. Most people die from the injury he suffered - 5% of people survive it. Only the fact that Kidd had a muscular neck saved his life. 

The fact Kidd can even walk is miracle but that's as far as his recovery will go.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Welp. Looks like hhh is gonna add himself to the title fight. 

HHH v Goldberg v Lesnar 

lets get it


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It made a lot more sense for Dean to win the title then, instead they wanted to give that rub to Roman. A few weeks out from their match, Seth goes down and that rub of beating the chicken shit champion is completely wasted. Ambrose falls into irrelevance and 8 months of Seth's reign were flushed down the toilet for nothing.


He got hurt landing awkwardly trying to sunset flip powerbomb Kane at a random European house show

Could have still happened if Rollins was champ or not


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



SpikeDudley said:


> He got hurt landing awkwardly trying to sunset flip powerbomb Kane at a random European house show
> 
> Could have still happened if Rollins was champ or not


 If it had happened after he had given that rub to Ambrose, they may have still gotten something out of Seth's reign. Instead they lost one of their top talents for 8 months and wasted 8 months of TV for zero payoff.



The_Jiz said:


> Welp. Looks like hhh is gonna add himself to the title fight.
> 
> HHH v Goldberg v Lesnar
> 
> lets get it


 Wrestling's 3 biggest destroyers :hhh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It made a lot more sense for Dean to win the title then, instead they wanted to give that rub to Roman. A few weeks out from their match, Seth goes down and that rub of beating the chicken shit champion is completely wasted. Ambrose falls into irrelevance and 8 months of Seth's reign were flushed down the toilet for nothing.


I agree that Ambrose should've been the champion, but I'm still not seeing the correlation between how making him the champion would've assured that Rollins wouldn't get injured.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Balor with a message to Rollins...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826926716987854851
Class act


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*someone already posted it


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Nobody is to blame here, knee injuries frequently reoccur just ask Derrick Rose.

Seth may never fully recover, it's a possibility we all have to accept. Nobody thought Bryan would go from injured to retired but he had an injury he couldn't escape from.

This is obviously different than a concussion syndrome but if his knee got hurt twice, it could easily happen again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Anyone know when Balor will be cleared?


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

fuck u vince. if joe had been #30 this wouldve never happened. 

maybe next time ull book the rumble n joes debut like i wanted u to


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Balor with a message to Rollins...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826926716987854851
> Class act


Looking more and more like a work


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Headliner said:


> Anyone know when Balor will be cleared?


I read he was supposedly targeting early March


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I agree that Ambrose should've been the champion, but I'm still not seeing the correlation between how making him the champion would've assured that Rollins wouldn't get injured.


 I never said it would have prevented it... I said at least they would have gotten a pay off and Ambrose may be a made man today, as that was the perfect time for him to win the title with the fans all behind him. Seth could have gone down either way, but at least he would have given that rub before he went down. 

In a way it was karma, they could of had a big star in Ambrose, but they saved that moment for their chosen one only for their chicken shit champion to go down just weeks out before their match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

LOL Finn is cute haha.

But if this is a work (which I don't think it is sadly), I'll simultaneously want to hug everybody in WWE and slap them at the same time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Finn is cute haha.
> 
> But if this is a work (which I don't think it is sadly), I'll simultaneously want to hug everybody in WWE and slap them at the same time.


If this turned out to be a work...I would actually bow down to WWE for pulling it off. Cause damn it, it really sucks right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> HHH uses roids, of course he tore his quads walking around.. High flying is more likely to cause an injury to Seth's knees than brawling.


.... that isn't even close to being a counterpoint. High flying is more likely to cause continuous stress and accumulated wear on Seth's knees. But most leg injuries we have seen in wrestling have come from a high risk move going horribly wrong. Hell, Seth's original injury was off a move that is generally safe and nowhere near that high of a risk compared to some of the other stuff he does. 

Should these guys take it slower in terms of high risks? Hell yes. I'm all for the "No flips, just fists" mentality espoused by The Revival. Save the high risk for big matches. But to say injury is more common off of high risk is pretty much false. We've seen more injuries off of moves you see thousands of times without issue than say the Pheonix Splash.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Wonder who they'd get in to replace at WrestleMania. Not many faces on Raw that Vince has any respect for, so you'd assume they'd bring a part timer in. Batista perhaps?


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



CesaroSwing said:


> Wonder who they'd get in to replace at WrestleMania. Not many faces on Raw that Vince has any respect for, so you'd assume they'd bring a part timer in. Batista perhaps?


I don't think Batista is angry at WWE, but I don't think he's going to jump at the chance to come back in their time of need.

Word is that if Seth can't work, then the HHH match will be scrapped.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

lol at ppl booking things differently to prevent seth from getting hurt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> I never said it would have prevented it... I said at least they would have gotten a pay off and Ambrose may be a made man today as that was the perfect time for him to win the title with the fans all behind him. Seth could have gone down either way, but at least he would have given that rub before he went down.
> 
> In a way it was karma, they could of had a big star in Ambrose, but they saved that moment for their chosen one only for their chicken shit champion to go down just weeks out before their match.


Yeah, but they don't know that going in to what they do. Injuries are completely random, they can happen at any time. You can apply a hindsight line of thinking to any injury that's ever happened.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Lol. I love how this thread has devolved into a "Who do we blame?" thread.

It's pro wrestling. Injuries happen. Fuck off.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, but they don't know that going in to what they do. Injuries are completely random, they can happen at any time. You can apply a hindsight line of thinking to any injury that's ever happened.


 Do you think the WWE would be better off today if Ambrose had won his feud against Rollins? 

I do, we wouldn't have got that horrible WM 32 and Ambrose the WWE could have been a huge star today. That was his moment to breakthrough and surpass both Roman, Rollins and get to that megastar level. He was over huge at that time. Again, I understand injuries happen at random and Ambrose could have gone down, still believe he would have been huge after winning it anyway.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Seth didn't get hurt while doing a high-flying move. He got hurt while someone had him in a sleeper type hold and pulled him to the ground with alot of force. *That's 2 for Joe*.


And how many for Seth? 4?

You would think Seth Rollins fans of all people would hold off on trying to blame someone for injuries, seeing as they defended him so hard after he damn near ended 3 guys careers.

But all over the internet the same people who defended Rollins like their life depended on it are now throwing Joe under the bus, trying to blame him for this shit.

Its like logic goes out of the window for some people when their heros are involved.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Sadly, I felt this was going to happen to Seth sooner or later. 

With such a precarious injury to the knee and then the, albeit, quick recovery (IMO), I may surprised he was able to make it this long considering his style, though condensed down, and with the schedule for WWE.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Łegend Ќiller;65376194 said:


> That's why WWE keeps pushing Orton & Cena over and over again. The new stars are fragile as f*ck.


The irony here is stunning. Didn't Orton dislocate his shoulder taking out the trash?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> DO you think the WWE would be better off today if Ambrose had won his feud with Rollins? I do, we wouldn't have got that horrible WM 32 and Ambrose could have been a huge star today, that was his moment to breakthrough and surpass both Roman and Rollins. He was over huge at that time.


I don't think Ambrose would be in much of a different place than he is today if he won his feud, because Vince doesn't WANT Ambrose, so he would've just done what he did to Daniel Bryan. But yeah, going with Ambrose instead of Reigns would've absolutely been the right decision. I don't think not going with him though is some kind of karmic retribution and that they should be planning for injuries that they don't know are coming.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Balor with a message to Rollins...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826926716987854851
> Class act


Not a big fan of calling grown men cute but I have to make an exception for Finn. That's adorable. I love him.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Sweggeh said:


> And how many for Seth? 4?
> 
> You would think Seth Rollins fans of all people would hold off on trying to blame someone for injuries, seeing as they defended him so hard after he damn near ended 3 guys careers.
> 
> ...





ShowStopper said:


> That's 2 for Joe.





ShowStopper said:


> I love how insecure some are about their favorites that they feel the need to trash someone else to compensate.


I see what you did there.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Sweggeh said:


> And how many for Seth? 4?
> 
> You would think Seth Rollins fans of all people would hold off on trying to blame someone for injuries, seeing as they defended him so hard after he damn near ended 3 guys careers.
> 
> ...


I'm just using the same logic people used when they threw Rollins under the bus.

Eye for an eye.

:shrug

If you're going to hold one accountable, you have to hold others, as well.



> Rainmaka! said:
> 
> 
> > I see what you did there.......
> ...


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Wrestling Gods really don't want to see this match and feud happen. 



CesaroSwing said:


> Wonder who they'd get in to replace at WrestleMania. Not many faces on Raw that Vince has any respect for, so you'd assume they'd bring a part timer in. Batista perhaps?


Sting gets his revenge. 

I know it happened last yr at WM but shouldn't Roman have a beef with HHH for screwing him too when KO won the title. Seth wasn't the only one screwed by Hunter.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If you want to say Joe is bad because he injured one guy with his finisher that one time, then okay.

Don't really see how you can say he's bad for just being part of a situation that just went the wrong way. Watch the vid. Seth is flailing around, selling the choke hold, Joe drops, and it just so happens Seth's knee is in the wrong place.

There's very little either of them could have done to fix that. It was a simple thing.


The only real reality here is for Seth in knowing that that knee is always going to be a problem.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



XDarkholmeX said:


> Hope it's a work though. I can't deal with another injury.


Seth is the one that might have to deal with it again, not you.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Nuke said:


> I don't think Batista is angry at WWE, but I don't think he's going to jump at the chance to come back in their time of need.
> 
> Word is that if Seth can't work, then the HHH match will be scrapped.


HHH will not miss a WM.



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Do you think the WWE would be better off today if Ambrose had won his feud against Rollins?
> 
> I do, we wouldn't have got that horrible WM 32 and Ambrose the WWE could have been a huge star today. That was his moment to breakthrough and surpass both Roman, Rollins and get to that megastar level. He was over huge at that time. Again, I understand injuries happen at random and Ambrose could have gone down, still believe he would have been huge after winning it anyway.


Dude Let it go


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> It is what it is. :shrug Everyone gets held accountable.


So you're not going to admit you contradicted yourself with that statement? OK then :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



> @WWERollins: Wanted to take a second to thank everyone who has reached out to me over the last two days. Life doesn't always go your way, but that ....
> 
> @WWERollins: is no excuse to surrender. If anything, obstacles exist to help us grow and evolve. This reinjury to my surgically repaired knee is real ...
> 
> @WWERollins: and a lot is up in the air right now, but one thing remains constant: my resolve. This doesn't end for me until I've reclaimed the throne ..


-


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Yeah, I don't this is a work anymore...Hopefully it's not too bad and he just tweaked it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Rainmaka! said:


> So you're not going to admit you contradicted yourself with that statement? OK then :lol


Not at all. I'm using the same logic that these same people used when they bashed other talents for injuring other people. :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

To everyone saying that it was a work..


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Bad thing for me is that I've been thinking that he was going to injure the knee again ever since he came back. Every time he jumped off the top rope or whatever. Those type of injures just have such a high probability of happening again and again.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

A lot of people came at Rollins when he injured Sting and Balor. Expect people to come at Joe because he's injured Tyson and Seth. It works both ways.


----------



## cmpunkgts (May 11, 2010)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth should quit CrossFit. It's a breeding ground for injuries.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Seth is possibly one more injury away from either losing the trust of management or ending his career.
> 
> He needs to be smart and work on a different style that will be enjoyable to watch for fans and safe.
> 
> You don't have to fly around in the ring to put on a great match.


I agree, regarding his last injury he said it wasn't that one move, it was from accumulated wear and tear. Yeah, this happened in a brawl and looks like a random, freak accident; like last time, he just took a step wrong, but he has a compromised knee, he needs to consider that when he's jumping off so many things and trying to do so much 'flippy shit.'


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Rollins is sending a message in multiple tweets, I'll edit this post to add subsequent messages...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826932869998186496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826933389047508993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826933707441336322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826935371124600832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826935924483317760
Edit: I think that's it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Reading those tweets make me feel he is gonna be ok mentally. I just don't want him to kick himself over this.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



> @WWERollins: And for me, fighting and defeating Triple H is the only way. I will work harder than I ever have and push myself beyond what I know. This ..
> 
> @WWERollins: isn't over. The only way to wear the crown is to slay the king. I know what must be done and there's nothing that can stop me.


-


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Nuke said:


> Word is that if Seth can't work, then the HHH match will be scrapped.


Not sure about that tbh.

HHH is big draw and I'm sure a match against a part timer would be one of the biggest matches on the card.Also a big match against HHH at Mania could do wonders for the career of one of these raw faces. It's just it's unlikely that they'll book him against someone that they're not very high on. It'll probably be Balor or a Part timer imo.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Looks like Joe just fucking throws him down at like 3:21 of that clip and Seth lands awkwardly. I'm not sure if this is is anyone's fault, or just really really bad luck for Seth.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*When the Rollins curse meets the Joe curse it comes up with an unexpected result huh...*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



XDarkholmeX said:


> The most random thought just popped into my head that Rollins probably wears pants when he wrestles so he doesn't have to shave his legs lol.
> 
> Hope it's a work though. I can't deal with another injury.


:lmao I don't think he chose to wear pants, WWE designed his attire for him because that's what they wanted him to wear. Just like they wanted Ambrose to wrestle in street clothes and for Reigns to keep that shield look. I believe Ambrose talked about this in an interview.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

@Tyrion Lannister it's more than just Joe.

They left KO and Seth floundering after setting this up. The first week HHH appears to confront him with his 'lackey' (who shouldn't be involved or on the show) Seth goes down and their match appears off again.

6 more months wasted all for nought. How am I the only one seeing this? Or am I reaching... injuries can happen at any time but look at the damn timings..


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I guess this has been confirmed as real now from Seth's tweets. In which case, I see WWE hastily doing Triple H vs. Shane McMahon at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'm glad Seth seems to have his head in the right place about this. I somehow knew he would, so that's reassuring.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

And now we wait for the update.

That'll determine whether I'm about to take another sabbatical from WWE...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Still no timeline on how long he'll be out, so here hoping it's not as serious as last time. He seems to be more positive about this time around. Hope he gets well soon, takes care of himself, and does this the smart way.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Poor Seth he'll never get to feel the sweet joy that comes from finding out that HHH is going over.

He could call Sting and ask him what it's like but he might not pick up the phone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If the WWE were smart, they would have Seth come out on Raw and speak about his injury.

HHH can come out insult him, talk shit about being right, kick his crutches and heel it up as Seth walks out.

That's how you get sympathy for a babyface.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

When a joint is being injured without it even being targeted and it's been injured majorly before, it's pretty much a death sentence. Can't put into words how empathetic I am for the man. He's worked his ass off but once you have knee problems, it's an uphill battle. I'm hoping for the best for him.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Head appears to be in the right place. 

That's all you can ask for in his situation.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Blaming Joe for this :lol Yes, his muscle buster move was most likely the main cause of Tyson Kidd's career ending injury, but both that and this were freak accidents that could have happened with anybody. 

As for Seth, man, he just can't catch a break now can he :mj2 Dude comes back, fans want to love him, yet WWE fucked his face push up and made him wait 5 months while doing nothing for HHH. Now there's a chance they might not be able to do the feud, again.

If I were WWE, I would defintely start to push their other babyfaces, especially ones like Sami Zayn, because right now their babyface side of the roster for Raw is very weak, especially with the addition of Joe as a main event heel with HHH.

Hopefully though the injury isn't severe and will allow him to at least work the Mania match.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> If the WWE were smart they would have Seth come out on Raw and say he's ruled out.
> 
> HHH can come out insult him, talk shit about being right, kick his crutches and heel it up as Seth walks out.
> 
> That's how you get sympathy for a babyface.


And then put another face over when they decide to step up and defend Seth. It's not the best situation, but it can still be made to work.

In general, I hope this latest injury perhaps engenders in Seth a desire to change his ring style to something safer. I've said it before, but a lot of the talent should look at guys like The Miz as a brilliant example. He's safe and steady and just keeps on going. And whether you're Seth Rollins or Finn Balor, that's what you want when the company is pushing you as a main event face.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dr. Middy said:


> Blaming Joe for this :lol Yes, his muscle buster move was most likely the main cause of Tyson Kidd's career ending injury, but both that and this were freak accidents that could have happened with anybody.
> 
> As for Seth, man, he just can't catch a break now can he :mj2 Dude comes back, fans want to love him, yet WWE fucked his face push up and made him wait 5 months while doing nothing for HHH. Now there's a chance they might not be able to do the feud, again.
> 
> ...


 If this is a long injury, don't be surprised to see one of Orton or AJ get moved to Raw in some BS way. Raw won't have the likes of Brock, Goldberg, Taker or HHH (possibly) around to fill up the 3 hours.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

One bright side to this might be AJ getting out of the Shane program as putting him with HHH would make the most sense now.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

As soon as I starting like Seth Rollins again he gets injured. 

My gut is telling me this is a work in all honesty. Why else would they show him hobbling out on crutches on the WWE's YouTube channel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Haitch laughing at Seth as he limps off would be fantastic for their feud.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> If this is a long injury, don't be surprised to see one of Orton or AJ get moved to Raw in some BS way. Raw won't have the likes of Brock, Goldberg, Taker or HHH (possibly) around to fill up the 3 hours.


Actually, instead they could turn and have an interpromotional match of some sort. They have none of this announced, which I find rather strange, and would also keep them from having to bring one of SDs guys (who they need just as much as Raw) over, until Balor returns so they have another top face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> As soon as I starting like Seth Rollins again he gets injured.
> 
> My gut is telling me this is a work in all honesty. Why else would they show him hobbling out on crutches on the WWE's YouTube channel.
> 
> ...


Dude, it's not a work. It's the real deal. You clearly can see Seth's knee twisting in a awkward way when Joe took him down for the Coquina Clutch.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Well, he seems positive which is good. Again, all you can really hope for when we know exactly what the injury is that it's minor and won't be too much of a setback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'm amazed by how today's generation of fan (mostly the ones in their early 20s) literally think every single thing, includuing serious injures, is a work. Amazed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I love Seth's attitude through this injury. Still staying in character and staying optimistic.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm amazed by how today's generation of fan (mostly the ones in their early 20s) literally think every single thing, includuing serious injures, is a work. Amazed.


To be fair WWE have a track record of making fake injuries seem real its not fans fault when the lines are blurred between fantasy and reality. I wouldn't put it past WWE to do this to add more "realism" to an angle.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

What a bunch of GEEKS the lot of you are turning to be about this. Are we actually blaming WWE and Joe for Rollins's injury in which it was an ACCIDENT? I give WWE a lot of deserved shit these days but this isn't one of them. How were they to know Rollins would have been injured in this fashion. What if Rollins had been injured at Fastlane against Joe a month before Mania against HHH? 

Exactly, sit the fuck down with this blame game. Accidents happen. Shit happens. Deal with it.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wkc_23 said:


> Dude, it's not a work. It's the real deal. You clearly can see Seth's knee twisting in a awkward way when Joe took him down for the Coquina Clutch.



Just seems weird that they'd upload a video of him hobbling out of the arena. Pretty distasteful if it real. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's silly to blame Joe for this. But if there is any blame to be handed out, I would argue that it's on the schedule these guys are working. With the increase in PPVs, the stupid gimmick matches they use too much, the three hour shows, it seems like a environment where an already weakened wrestler could easily find themselves re-injured through overwork.
It's incidents like this which are why I've often thought WWE should have an off-season. But honestly, I'd settle for them easing up on the programming and letting the guys breathe a little.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

_*Poor Seth just when he was picking up momentum and steam, he gets injured again.  *_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Simply Flawless said:


> To be fair WWE have a track record of making fake injuries seem real its not fans fault when the lines are blurred between fantasy and reality. I wouldn't put it past WWE to do this to add more "realism" to an angle.


Real? Not in the least unless someone is duped somewhat easily.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*











Joe was carelees when he applied the hold.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> Real? Not in the least unless someone is duped somewhat easily.


Well when WWE take the fucking dreaded X gesture and use it for fake injuries you can't even come close to bitching at fans. Its not their fault when WWE are always doing this shit go complain to WWE its THEIR fault for making people question whether injuries are real or not when they constantly blur the line. I don't get how its fans fault for questioning injuries when there is a track record of doing this worked shoot bullshit


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Rainmaka! said:


> Seth is the one that might have to deal with it again, not you.


Yeah, I kind of figured that as my knee is doing quite well :serious:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I know it wouldn't happen, but if Seth can't go for Mania, I would love it if they moved Dean to Raw and put him in Seth's place. It obviously won't happen but I need something to cling onto, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Simply Flawless said:


> Well when WWE take the fucking dreaded X gesture and use it for fake injuries you can't even come close to bitching at fans. Its not their fault when WWE are always doing this shit go complain to WWE its THEIR fault for making people question whether injuries are real or not when they constantly blur the line. I don't get how its fans fault for questioning injuries when there is a track record of doing this worked shoot bullshit


The X has been worked for quite sometime now. And in any case, they didn't use it in this incident. And in this case, many people like Keller and Meltzer have confirmed that this is real HOURS ago, and people STILL think it's fake. WWE.Com also confirmed it. Rollins himself confirmed it. Yet, still people think it's a work.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Speaking optimistically, if the injury is minor (which I doubt) and it only keeps him out for a month or two, it could work out well from a story perspective.

It would give Joe and Seth a storyline after the match with Triple H, and by that time both guys wouldn't need to be as protected as they would have had to have been at Fastlane.

It gives Triple H instant heel heat. Last Monday on Raw, Triple H got arguably the loudest pop of the night, despite being a heel. This wouldn't have bode well for the storyline going forward. Now that Triple H can claim "I took Rollins out", it turns things completely on their head. Now Triple H is the bastard that took out a fan favorite, and Seth gets to return to a heroes welcome at some point down the line.

Unfortunately, I'm probably being way too optimistic 

Get well soon, Sethy-poo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



richyque said:


> Joe was carelees when he applied the hold.


Read this.. Thank you. 



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> What a bunch of GEEKS the lot of you are turning to be about this. Are we actually blaming WWE and Joe for Rollins's injury in which it was an ACCIDENT? I give WWE a lot of deserved shit these days but this isn't one of them. How were they to know Rollins would have been injured in this fashion. What if Rollins had been injured at Fastlane against Joe a month before Mania against HHH?
> 
> Exactly, sit the fuck down with this blame game. Accidents happen. Shit happens. Deal with it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ShowStopper said:


> The X has been worked for quite sometime now. And in any case, they didn't use it in this incident. And in this case, many people like Keller and Meltzer have confirmed that this is real HOURS ago, and people STILL think it's real. WWE.Com also confirmed it. Rollins himself confirmed it. Yet, still people think it's a work.


So people might think its a work and not trust the facts so what? I just can't see why you are getting so worked up over this issue when i explained WWE have a habit of doing this shit with injuries. If WWE had never started to kayfabe the x symbol then injuries wouldn't be getting second guessed would they? Again its not fans fault for being a little wary over this stuff


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

For my own selfish fan interests I hope it is a storyline and it got us all, considering the nasty knee injury that he sustained in 2015. Plus also the wrestling social circle is a very paranoid one, we want to be told the truth but are always in fear that what we are being told is a "work". Now if this is injury is legit after we as fans find out more then I am bummed for Seth Rollins...

two wrestlemania's in a row that is tough. Especially one injury that is so close to mania as well.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I know it wouldn't happen, but if Seth can't go for Mania, I would love it if they moved Dean to Raw and put him in Seth's place. It obviously won't happen but I need something to cling onto, lol.


The thing with Ambrose's character is that you could get away with him invading Raw and not giving a shit about the brand split if you wanted him to feud with Joe/Trips. It could just be passed off as "Oh, he's crazy, so of course he's ignoring the rules". It might actually make it more tense, because you'd never know if Joe would invade Smackdown in turn and get back at Ambrose.

It could work quite well.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hope it's nothing serious... it's only February and Mania looks doomed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Simply Flawless said:


> So people might think its a work and not trust the facts so what? I just can't see why you are getting so worked up over this issue when i explained WWE have a habit of doing this shit with injuries. If WWE had never started to kayfabe the x symbol then injuries wouldn't be getting second guessed would they? Again its not fans fault for being a little wary over this stuff


I'm not worked up about it all. I just find it funny that todays fans who have alot more resources available to them than the fans of anyother era, are still so easy to trick. Most things are a work. But not *everything* is. People also thought it was a work when Ziggler got injured. People thought it was a work when Punk was leaving. It's hilarious how gullible some of today's fans are.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I know it wouldn't happen, but if Seth can't go for Mania, *I would love it if they moved Dean to Raw and put him in Seth's place. It obviously won't happen but I need something to cling onto, lol*.



If Balor wasn't coming back, I think it would be a possible. They could have Ambrose drop the IC title next week on Smackdown to Corbin after AJ/Miz inference. Have him in the main event at Elimination Chamber still. Then the Raw following Elimination Chamber, Foley can walk out at the start of Raw. Saying he has a big trade to announce. Sending Cesaro and someone to Smackdown for Ambrose. Then Dean would come out to massive cheer and call out Triple H and Joe for hurting Rollins. Which would lead to more tension between Stephanie and Foley.



Since Foley would trade for Dean without clearing it with her. While on Smackdown they could have Cesaro take Dean spot feuding with Corbin. Then put in the IC title match at Mania. So based off that making a trade like that makes a lot of sense. Problem is after Mania, Cena likely going leave again. With Smackdown needing Ambrose around as a top face. Carrying the brand on PPV, Tv and house show events. So yeah it's very unlikely to happen. But I wouldn't be shocked if someone pitched doing something like this.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



imthegame19 said:


> If Balor wasn't coming back, I think it would be a possible. They could have Ambrose drop the IC title next week on Smackdown to Corbin after AJ/Miz inference. Have him in the main event at Elimination Chamber still. Then the Raw following Elimination Chamber, Foley can walk out at the start of Raw. Saying he has a big trade to announce. Sending Cesaro and someone to Smackdown for Ambrose. Then Dean would come out to massive cheer and call out Triple H and Joe for hurting Rollins. Which would lead to more tension between Stephanie and Foley.
> 
> 
> 
> Since Foley would trade for Dean without clearing it with her. While on Smackdown they could have Cesaro take Dean spot feuding with Corbin. Then put in the IC title match at Mania. So based off that making a trade like that makes a lot of sense. Problem is after Mania, Cena likely going leave again. With Smackdown needing Ambrose around as a top face. Carrying the brand on PPV, Tv and house show events. So yeah it's very unlikely to happen. But I wouldn't be shocked if someone pitched doing something like this.


Keep Dean on SD, maybe they shouldnt have had Lesnar throw out Dean like a rag doll at the Rumble. 

Yet Dean is still going strong, maybe its time they push Dean like they want to push Seth. If dean had gone over Seth the first time, WWE would be sitting pretty.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is just another reason why you build more than two faces. Seth goes down and now your only option is to possibly switch a guy from a roster in Dean to once again throw a bandaid on your botch? No. Screw you. Utilize the talent on your show better so that a guy like Cesaro, Sami, or Big E can step up when needed and given how they treated Ambrose at the RR, I don't want him even halfway stepping in to clean up their mess again. Best case scenario, Seth is fine. If not, learn to elevate the talent you do have. This company puts themselves in these situations. No one else does. That RAW roster is deep. They've simply chosen to neglect it.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I know it wouldn't happen, but if Seth can't go for Mania, I would love it if they moved Dean to Raw and put him in Seth's place. It obviously won't happen but I need something to cling onto, lol.


wouldnt mind this. have dean go to raw again and feud against hhh. dean can put joe over at EC. After that, have hhh beat Dean at WM in a back and forth match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



sarcasma said:


> Keep Dean on SD, maybe they shouldnt have had Lesnar throw out Dean like a rag doll at the Rumble.
> 
> Yet Dean is still going strong, maybe its time they push Dean like they want to push Seth. If dean had gone over Seth the first time, WWE would be sitting pretty.


Being eliminated at the rumble and how it's done is pointless and silly to even think twice about. Nobody will remember that a month from now. Plus that was all Lesnar and Dean selling. It's not like WWE had it in the booking to throw Dean out like rag doll. The spot was for Lesnar to come eliminate Dean and others. Then destroy everyone else in the ring until Goldberg came out. So it only looked the way it did, because Dean sold it that way. If you ever notice Smackdown and Raw books guys the card in a similar way. 



Think for a minute on how Reigns/Cena, Rollins/Ambrose, Owens/AJ, Miz/Jericho, Bray&Orton/Sheamus&Cesaro, Zayn/Ziggler and Strowman/Corbin were booked from Summerslam though January? So Ambrose has had very similar booking to Rollins on Smackdown. With main eventing ppvs, being screwed over in title matches, never getting pinned clean etc. Ambrose already had same role as Rollins on Smackdown. Difference is Rollins has high profile Mania match, Ambrose doesn't. So it wouldn't totally shock me if they moved Dean to Raw. That said since Raw has Balor coming back they can just move him up the card and there's no need to trade Dean to Raw.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

You guys need to stay on topic and not derail this thread. I get it but this topic is about Seth and his knee. Not belaboring on the booking woes of Ambrose. RAW itself has more than enough talent they could elevate. This isn't the time or place.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



BornBad said:


> Hope it's nothing serious... it's only February and Mania looks doomed


Yet, they possess the ability to actually make it really damn good... but simply won't.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is heartbreaking. The one glimmer of hope I had for WM33, the one thing I actually cared about and was looking forward to...and now it's gone. I feel so fucking bad for Seth Rollins. I can't imagine sitting out 1 Mania never mind 2 back to back. His body might heal after this but his mind? That's a tough one. I really hope this is just a minor thing and WWE have decided to partially work us on how serious it is. That would be fucking amazing in he ran out in a few weeks and beat the tar out of HHH/Joe. Sadly I think it's a lot more serious than that. Fuck. If there was ever any doubt whether he's a face or not that all changed. When he returns he's going to be over like rover and judging from his tweets, he has made it his mission to 'slay the king' and defeat HHH. I really look forward to this match eventually happening, if it ever does. Talk about cursed! 

This does open the door for some interesting options for HHH at Mania though. I mean there are a few intriguing names on the table now who still don't seem to be paired up with anybody else.

HHH vs.... Joe? Hunter created a monster that he can't control and has to try and take down the beast himself? 

HHH vs.... Shane? Seems like the obvious choice here but WWE also seem to be intent on not doing this match for whatever reason. 

HHH vs... Styles? It would certainly rescue AJ from a dumbass program with Shane and give him a very high spot on the Mania card. Triple H vs. AJ Styles at Wrestlemania? I wouldn't say no to that.

HHH vs.... Zayn? A bit out of left field but the NXT story is there. It would no doubt propel Sami to a level he's never been before. 

HHH vs.... Cena? Cena doesn't seem to have anything on the table right now. A brand supremacy Raw vs. SD match with Shane and Steph in their respective corners?

HHH/Joe vs.... Shane/Cena?

There's a lot of interesting options available with Rollins unfortunately looking like he won't make it to Mania. This fucking sucks but it could be the silver lining somebody like Styles could really benefit from. I bet there are a lot of guys right now busting a nut to take Rollins spot. I'm very curious to see where they go with this. 

Shit though. In the span of 7 days we got 3 incredible segments in this feud and just like that it's over. DAMN YOU WRESTLING GODS! Can we have nothing!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



richyque said:


> Joe was carelees when he applied the hold.


:eyeroll


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

http://streamable.com/ramg6

You can hear Seth scream and Joe ask if he's ok, to which Seth responds "hope so" 

Not looking good for The Man


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Joe already injuring everyone...sounds familiar.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The spot didn't seem worked out well. My theory is that they planned for Joe to take him down, Joe went for a shoot take down while Rollins was expecting Joe to let him know it was coming, and Rollins 'tried to get out of the hold' at an ill-advised moment.

As a big Joe mark, I have to admit that this reflects poorly on him, even if it was just a miscommunication. At the very least it raises questions about how rough his style can be.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

They need to have Joe turn on Triple H. That puts Trips out, and saves his feud with Seth for a later date.
It also would establish Joe as an unpredictable monster who can't be controlled.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

How many guys are Joe going to hurt? This isn't good at all. Bet Tyson Kidd wasn't happy about it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I hope this means we get HHH-Shane and AJ-Joe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The worst part of this for a fan is this period of limbo. I mean everyone's assuming the worst. That it's not minor, that he'll miss WrestleMania. And then there is that possibility it is minor and he will be back in time.

And until we get any confirmation on the injury, it will just be random speculation and hope.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The one match I was actually looking forward to. I was hoping it'd go down a similar built route to Orton, HHH. FUCK!

Hoping for the best news possible for Rollins. Whether it was his fault or not, it doesn't reflect well on Joe


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TD Stinger said:


> The worst part of this for a fan is this period of limbo. I mean everyone's assuming the worst. That it's not minor, that he'll miss WrestleMania. And then there is that possibility it is minor and he will be back in time.
> 
> And until we get any confirmation on the injury, it will just be random speculation and hope.


They haven't really disclosed anything about what exactly is wrong or a timeline to recovery. I mean I'lm sure they will be doing more tests throughout the week to determine how severe, but hopefully it's not too bad. Another 6 months would be the worst case scenario for him right now.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

What about HHH vs Balor?


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is just about the worst case scenario for me. Rollins is one of my favorites and he just can't catch a break.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

You're fucking kidding me.

Is it confirmed real? Until then, my fingers are crossed that it's a work.

...please.


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This shit better not be legit, Seth deserve another mania moment.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

so possibility of Undertaker out and now Seth for Wrestlemania...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hoping the domino effect of this results in KO keeping his title.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Chock it up to another one of fatjoe "unintentional" injuries.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



marshal99 said:


> Chock it up to another one of fatjoe "unintentional" injuries.


Why are you putting the word 'unintentional' in quotes? Are you implying that he did it on purpose? :aries2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'll get the obvious out of the way and say that it clearly was a freak accident but you have to wonder how this effects Joe. The Kidd injury during his early run on NXT and then he debuts on the main roster and potentianlly shelves a guy whom was slotted into a pretty significant program at Mania. It's not a good look.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Lothario said:


> I'll get the obvious out of the way and say that it clearly was a freak accident but you have to wonder how this effects Joe. The Kidd injury during his early run on NXT and then he debuts on the main roster and potentianlly shelves a guy whom was slotted into a pretty significant program at Mania. It's not a good look.


 That was no fault of Joe, if it's anyone's fault, it's Rollins.

He knew Joe was going to lock it in, so should have braced for it especially considering his weakened knee.

Or do you expect Joe to wait for Rollins to lie down and then lock it in?.. It just doesn't have the same impact. 

It's great how he wraps his leg around the torso and locks it in, the move looks much more brutal that way and makes Joe look like a monster.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If true, this sucks. It sucks real bad.

But Finn Balor returning and getting involved would be cool and lessen the blow just a _little_ bit.

Still was hoping to see Seth vs HHH this WM33...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Not like it's a big loss, the posts in this thread prove it.

If it was someone like Bryan or AJ getting injured, you can sense the IWC explosion from a mile away, but again this is only Seth Rollins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Rated R™ said:


> Not like it's a big loss, the posts in this thread prove it.
> 
> If it was someone like Bryan or AJ getting injured, you can sense the IWC explosion from a mile away, but again this is only Seth Rollins.


 Nah, AJ doesn't have a big match lined up so he wouldn't have been a big loss for WM. 

SD would have been fucked though and the match quality for PPV's would have taken a hit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh fuck... Haitch is definitely going to use this to get another WM main event next year, isn't he? fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Oh fuck... Haitch is definitely going to use this to get another WM main event next year, isn't he? fpalm


There's nothing to "use". If Triple H wants to be in the main event, he'll be in the main event. 

This match probably happens at SummerSlam or Survivor Series now, I'd expect.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> That was no fault of Joe, *if it's anyone's fault, it's Rollins.
> *
> He knew Joe was going to lock it in, so should have braced for it especially considering his weakened knee.
> 
> ...


It's nobody's fault. 

It was a freak fucking accident.

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Rated R™;65389250 said:


> Not like it's a big loss, the posts in this thread prove it.
> 
> If it was someone like Bryan or AJ getting injured, you can sense the IWC explosion from a mile away, but again this is only Seth Rollins.


...How does this thread prove it's no big loss? There's a bunch of people in here upset about this.

I've been looking around the internet and the general consensus seems to be that this is a big loss, I've seen so many people upset. The feud was one a lot of the fanbase was looking forward to, especially after NXT Takeover and Raw.

On a slightly different note, it's so cool to see everybody rallying behind Seth, especially when idiots say it's karma for injuring Finn or Sting or whoever, or when somebody says they're glad. I had to shut down this guy I know who said he hopes Seth's injury is real. I literally told him to shut the fuck up lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> ...How does this thread prove it's no big loss? There's a bunch of people in here upset about this.
> 
> I've been looking around the internet and the general consensus seems to be that this is a big loss, I've seen so many people upset. The feud was one a lot of the fanbase was looking forward to, especially after NXT Takeover and Raw.
> 
> On a slightly different note, it's so cool to see everybody rallying behind Seth, especially when idiots say it's karma for injuring Finn or Sting or whoever, or when somebody says they're glad. I had to shut down this guy I know who said he hopes Seth's injury is real. I literally told him to shut the fuck up lol.


 This injury to Seth must be difficult for you... I hope this cheers you up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> This injury to Seth must be difficult for you... I hope this cheers you up


Not funny whatsoever, man. I'm really not in the mood for your "jokes".


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> ...How does this thread prove it's no big loss? There's a bunch of people in here upset about this.
> 
> I've been looking around the internet and the general consensus seems to be that this is a big loss, I've seen so many people upset. The feud was one a lot of the fanbase was looking forward to, especially after NXT Takeover and Raw.


Pretty much. Raw lost one of their tops guys, top babyfaces, and potentially one half of their biggest feud and story going into Wrestlemania. I would consider that a huge blow. 

But hey if people want to hate on Seth, be happy he's injured, or just don't care about him...fine. It's been that way for awhile now, so doesn't really make a difference anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Not funny whatsoever, man. I'm really not in the mood for your "jokes".


 That elimination and your reaction to it will never stop being funny to me :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> That elimination and your reaction to it will never stop being funny to me :draper2


Literally no need to bring it up in a topic about a wrestler's injury though. That's my point. And you're basically mocking me now, it's not cool, so just stop.


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

So is the match with Triple H off now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



RocksPie said:


> So is the match with Triple H off now?


Most likely, especially if he's out 4 - 6 months like the initial reports are saying. Let's hope it's not that severe.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ellthom said:


> so possibility of Undertaker out and now Seth for Wrestlemania...


Taker shouldn't be needed anyways. Wrestlemania wouldn't skip a beat without him, IMO.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I have this gut feeling it's a work based on the following tweets from WWE and Joe. I really hope that's the case.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826812973368954880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826818114289545218


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Jul 15, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth Rollins issued a statement regarding his knee injury of Twitter. Here is what he wrote: 

"Wanted to take a second to thank everyone who has reached out to me over the last two days. Life doesn't always go your way, but that is no excuse to surrender. If anything, obstacles exist to help us grow and evolve. This reinjury to my surgically repaired knee is real and a lot is up in the air right now, but one thing remains constant: my resolve. This doesn't end for me until I've reclaimed the throne. And for me, fighting and defeating Triple H is the only way. I will work harder than I ever have and push myself beyond what I know. This isn't over. The only way to wear the crown is to slay the king. I know what must be done and there's nothing that can stop me." 

Stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Accidents happens. I guess it's not an easy road for Rollins to be the King Slayer, when you want slay the Kings there must be a rough obstacle and it happens twice for Seth. Feel sorry for this man.
Anyway Joe in the twitter is savage, he's using the injuries to get more heat.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

From the new newsletter:


Rollins was getting an evaluation on the knee on 2/1 in Birmingham and the early word was that he’d be out about eight weeks, meaning that Mania was possible but not definite. Obviously he’ll want to do it under any circumstances when it’s that close of a call but WWE these days, for legal reasons, is far more cautious about throwing talent back into the ring before they are ready than has been the case historically.

So if rehab works and WWE lets him do it, they could do the match. Of course this means no Seth/Joe, but H/Seth is the match we need so they can do it later in the year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

He needs to take his time and heal up properly. 

One more injury and his career may be done, it just isn't worth it to risk it for one Mania...


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Wow, he's definitely going to tone it down in the ring now.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Honestly, WWE has totally destroyed his character's credibility, but for his sake, I really hope he doesn't have to miss another Mania. That would suck something fierce.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

If Seth makes it back just in time for Mania, this means we don't have to worry about Joe losing his 1st big match at Fastlane, thank God, and Seth gets to work HHH before beginning a natural program with Joe coming out of Mania.

I hope everything works out this way. Now Joe can wrestle Sami Zayn at Fastlane and get his win there.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

If he does make it to WM, it's almost a blessing in disguise. I was not keen on a Joe vs Seth match at Fastlane because I didn't want either of them to not get a strong win. Now this match can't happen. Of course if Seth misses WM, or if he has done permanent damage to his knee, this isn't worth it at all. Hopefully things work out for the best.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

How would they build the match though with Seth being out the entire time?

I know they can do some segments but the match won't have the heat it needs for such a feud.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Hopefully he's healthy enough to go through with the match, but realistically one has to wonder just how fragile he'll be now, especially that leg considering it's the same knee which has the damage. 

I really don't want him to rush it back, even if it means he misses Mania, because his entire career is worth more than one Mania appearance.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

This could end up being a win-win. Rollins stills gets to work Mania and Joe doesn't have to job to him at Fast Lane.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

I'll take the 8 weeks over another 6 months. Hope this is true. If he can make it back for Wrestlemania that is great. But there is the worry about him trying to rush it though, he's very stubborn with this stuff. The feud with HHH is the main priority feud for him right now. Him getting payback against Joe for the injury will be the perfect feud for after Mania. If all goes to plan.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

So 8 weeks is a few days to WM. So he can do it but given his track record he will probably not make it in time. I am sure Cena could have though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

I hope the 8 weeks is what it turns out to be. It might mean he misses Mania, but it's not 4 - 6 months, so that's a MAJOR upgrade from before. So this is looking positive, his injury isn't serious as feared. Thank god.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

I just hope he doesn't rush back for the match, then just get re-injured. If he's 100% by Mania, awesome. If not, I'd rather not see him risk anything or have a lackluster match because he has to take it easy.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Taroostyles said:


> How would they build the match though with Seth being out the entire time?
> 
> I know they can do some segments but the match won't have the heat it needs for such a feud.


Every 2 weeks further it through some form of promo or video package.


Week 2, HHH comes out "I told you so. One little accident and Rollins is back on the shelf."

Week 4, Seth Rollins is seen rehabing, yknow?

Week 6, Triple H says "No way he makes it back etc."

Week 8, Rollins is seen fighting with doctors saying he NEEDS this match, he NEEDS to see Triple H beaten and bloody.

Cue music randomly. Triple H surprised. Rollins beats him down. Stands tall to end show.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Thank god. Hopefully Rollins can heal up effectively and move forward undeterred. Didn't want that injury weighing on him or Joe's conscious. Accidents are part of the game, but its easier to deal with when its only a minor setback.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Krokro said:


> Every 2 weeks further it through some form of promo or video package.
> 
> 
> Week 2, HHH comes out "I told you so. One little accident and Rollins is back on the shelf."
> ...



If everything works out and Seth can wrestle, than this is the way to book it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Thats cutting it close, so you got to say to yourself is it even worth it?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

If he can make Mania BEST possible outcome. The real life scare makes Joe look like DEATH incarnate, and he gets his Mania.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins is sending a message in multiple tweets, I'll edit this post to add subsequent messages...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826932869998186496
> ...


These tweets are in character. Makes me think he did hurt his knee but not bad enough that the feud with Triple H and match at WM are compromised.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

From the other thread:

From the WON newsletter:



> Rollins was getting an evaluation on the knee on 2/1 in Birmingham and the early word was that he’d be out about eight weeks, meaning that Mania was possible but not definite. Obviously he’ll want to do it under any circumstances when it’s that close of a call but WWE these days, for legal reasons, is far more cautious about throwing talent back into the ring before they are ready than has been the case historically.


This is much better news than what was first thought, even if Seth does miss Mania, thank god it's not more serious!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

I'm watching summerslam 15' against Cena . He hasn't wrestled like this once since he has been back from injury . It's such a shame how much he toned it down. He was amazing smh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Mugging of Cena said:


> These tweets are in character. Makes me think he did hurt his knee but not bad enough that the feud with Triple H and match at WM are compromised.


That's my feeling as well and with the recent report from Meltzer he'll be out for an estimate of 8 weeks which means it is possible he can make it for Mania.

We'll see.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Great news. It doesn't mean he'll definitely be ready by 'Mania, but it gives him a chance. 

I do hope he takes the proper time to heal up, but I suspect that he'll be part of WrestleMania regardless.

If he can make it back in time, then this could actually work out pretty well. Joe looks uber strong now, and garners himself a ton of heel heat to boot. Triple H gets himself a ton of heel heat as well by orchestrating the attack, and Rollins (if he can heal up in time), returns as hero.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Missing 8 weeks is the best case scenario I think. Hopefully he'll be 100% good to go. He's very stubborn though, so I hope he does things the right way.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Thank god he isnt out for longer. I hope he can make Mania and I dont want him to miss another one, but he needs to come back 100% percent this time. Another thing that sucks is his lesser quality in ring skills, after this injury, you know Rollins is gonna try his hardest to be careful and safe which could make the match not as good as it usually can be, however, knowing HHH and Seth, they will go for a different match.

IMO, I think Rollins will make it for Mania, he came back earlier last time and he will do it again, becasue he is that determined and stubborn, and since Mania is coming up and he refuses to miss another one, he will be more determined about this than any other thing in his life.

Good Luck Seth.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Always getting hurt. This Gen needs to slow it the fck down.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Can we just take a moment and thank the wrestling Gods WWE isn't blaming Samoa Joe for this? They could easily bury the fuck out of my boy and have him job to Jinder Mahal, but instead they might bless him with a Triple H match. Ain't God good? It does suck for Rollins though, as his program with Trips was just starting to heat up.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Even if he does return for WrestleMania, it'd be a hell of a risk for him to go and try to tear the house down. 

The really shitty thing is that, if the match with Zayn last week is any indication, he was just finally starting to get back some of what he lost after the injury, from an in-ring perspective.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

this will test wwe creative, I wanna see how compelling they can make astoryline outta this n what os next for somoa joe


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

*If he does gets healthy and cleared then it is a good thing for everyone. More like a blessing for the fans because Seth would still get to face Triple H and possibly beat him at Wm. Meanwhile, Samoa Joe can face someone else at Fast Lane and gets his major pay per view win on the main roster.*


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



THANOS said:


> If Seth makes it back just in time for Mania, this means we don't have to worry about Joe losing his 1st big match at Fastlane, thank God, and Seth gets to work HHH before beginning a natural program with Joe coming out of Mania.
> 
> I hope everything works out this way. Now Joe can wrestle Sami Zayn at Fastlane and get his win there.


Why is anyone actually thinking that Joe HAS to lose his match with Rollins. 

I find it quite funny that 90% of the people that were bitching about this match not helping Joe forgot the fact that maybe, just MAYBE, Triple H could interfere and cost Seth the match setting up a definite match between the two at WM.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Yoo, I just checked the timeline on my calendar and even if he's back in 8 weeks, that'll put him and Triple H at 2 weeks to build their feud. To say this is not good would be a massive understatement.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

If Rollins can't wrestle at WM, I wouldn't mind seeing him do a run-in and cost HHH his match against, say, Shane O'Mac.

Maybe a year-long build to Rollins/HHH at WM 34 wouldn't be the bad if it's done in the vain of Austin/McMahon. Also gives Joe instant credibility by taking out Seth and leaving things open for a big match later this year.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

I can handle 8 weeks. I was worried for a 6-12 month injury. Don't even bother rushing him back.

Return when he's 100% fit and healthy. This feud could pick up and be a story going into Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Red Hair said:


> Yoo, I just checked the timeline on my calendar and even if he's back in 8 weeks, that'll put him and Triple H at 2 weeks to build their feud. To say this is not good would be a massive understatement.


This isn't the headline match, so that really doesn't matter. Besides, that's 2 weeks on Rollins end, Triple H will be building it up every week.

That's not as bad as I would've thought, so it's good news for him. This actually plays into the storyline better in my opinion. Triple H had Joe attack him, took him out, cost him his second Mania in a row, but Seth was too determined, he fought like hell to get back in time and beat Triple H on the biggest stage. It's a better story. Obviously it's not good for his career but as an isolated storyline, it adds more heat to the feud.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

8 weeks sounds like grade 2 sprain, no surgery?

Even if he can't wrestle till then he can still be on tv to cut promos


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Joe doesn't have to job to Rollins on his first PPV and Seth still gets the match with Triple H, which is the end game. Hoping this all works out because him missing Mania AGAIN would be tragic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



DGenerationMC said:


> If Rollins can't wrestle at WM, I wouldn't mind seeing him do a run-in and cost HHH his match against, say, Shane O'Mac.


I was thinking this, I'd love a Seth appearance at Mania even if he can't wrestle, especially if it came at Trips' expense. It would get him on the show and he'd probably get a gigantic pop.

Unless they don't want to do that and will want his return as a surprise, lol.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Steve Black Man said:


> Even if he does return for WrestleMania, it'd be a hell of a risk for him to go and try to tear the house down.
> 
> The really shitty thing is that, if the match with Zayn last week is any indication, he was just finally starting to get back some of what he lost after the injury, from an in-ring perspective.


Well, matches with HHH don't usually require a high level of athleticism; just good psychology and storytelling. That's how his matches with Taker at WM worked so well. Even if Seth does mitigate himself in the ring, I'm sure the two would be able to put on a perfectly adequate match with each other so long as the psychology is there.

That aside, whether he makes it in time for Mania or not, he needs a new finisher. There's no way he should be allowed to continue using the Pedigree with his knee being in the condition it's in. If only Vince didn't ban the Curb Stomp.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I was thinking this, I'd love a Seth appearance at Mania even if he can't wrestle, especially if it came at Trips' expense. It would get him on the show and he'd probably get a gigantic pop.
> 
> Unless they don't want to do that and will want his return as a surprise, lol.


Another return from injury could give him back the momentum he seemed to have lost last time. Since he'll be back as a babyface.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Another return from injury could give him back the momentum he seemed to have lost last time. Since he'll be back as a babyface.


Yep. I'll be there at Mania in person, and if they had Seth come out and cost Trips a match or whatever else, I'd literally go nuts :lol

At least this return will be as a face, and not like last time where they fucked up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Thank God.

I don't even care too much for his match with HHH, but on a personal level I would feel REALLY bad if Rollins missed another Mania.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Red Hair said:


> Yoo, I just checked the timeline on my calendar and even if he's back in 8 weeks, that'll put him and Triple H at 2 weeks to build their feud. To say this is not good would be a massive understatement.


You can build without taking bumps. They just have to be creative.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

8 weeks with the possibility of Mania is not as bad as it could be, sucks for Rollins though as this fued was finally building momentum.


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon (Oct 25, 2016)

Red Hair said:


> Yoo, I just checked the timeline on my calendar and even if he's back in 8 weeks, that'll put him and Triple H at 2 weeks to build their feud. To say this is not good would be a massive understatement.


Damn thanks dude not many people have calendars at hand


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I believe this injury is the real start of the Joe storyline..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



altreineirialx said:


> So 8 weeks is a few days to WM. So he can do it but given his track record he will probably not make it in time. I am sure Cena could have though.


Cena would have made it back for Fast Lane :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Well, that's a huge sigh of relief that it's not a 4-6 month thing like his last injury was and like they were specualting earlier today. Whew.

As for this WM, I don't even care if he's not ready and misses it. It's not worth risking your career for one show; even if that show is WM. I'd much rather him come back when he's completely healthy. If he's completely ready for WM; great. If not, he can do a run in and return the favor to HHH and screw him over, and then get ready to return fully and wrestle shortly after when he is ready. And it actually does add alot to the storyline, too.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Wade Keller throwing around heart attacks by claiming 4-6 months earlier. This guy...

Seeing how heartbroken he was to miss Wrestlemania last year I'm pretty sure I would be depressed FOR him this time around if he can't make this year's WM.

He was jerked around for months because HHH wouldn't appear on TV and his character was stuck in a state of flux, floating around, getting weak babyface spots and reactions until they finally kicked it into high gear at NXT Takeover and two days later he fucks up the same knee he got surgically repaired and is facing the prospect of missing his second straight WM. I hope he can make it, but I also hope it's not a rush and just makes things worse long term. He can still have that big match with Triple H at Summerslam.

On another note re: HHH, ironically, the WM card really needs him. Some are preaching no more part-timers, and while I agree, the part-timer they probably need/want the most, or fans should at least, is HHH from an in-ring aspect because he's the only part-timer who can actually go 20+ minutes and have a great match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



DGenerationMC said:


> If Rollins can't wrestle at WM, I wouldn't mind seeing him do a run-in and cost HHH his match against, say, Shane O'Mac.
> 
> Maybe a year-long build to Rollins/HHH at WM 34 wouldn't be the bad if it's done in the vain of Austin/McMahon. Also gives Joe instant credibility by taking out Seth and leaving things open for a big match later this year.


 It has to happen at this Mania or Sumerslam, or it has missed its window.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Get well soon Seth.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Could be win win. He doesn't have to go against Joe and risk getting injured again. Just save him for the Trips match. Joe shouldn't have ever been involved in the feud anyway.

Hopefully the 8 week timetable is correct.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This isn't the headline match, so that really doesn't matter. Besides, that's 2 weeks on Rollins end, Triple H will be building it up every week.
> 
> That's not as bad as I would've thought, so it's good news for him. *This actually plays into the storyline better in my opinion. Triple H had Joe attack him, took him out, cost him his second Mania in a row, but Seth was too determined, he fought like hell to get back in time and beat Triple H on the biggest stage. It's a better story. Obviously it's not good for his career but as an isolated storyline, it adds more heat to the feud*.


THIS!

That's the type of WrestleMania story that will get people to care more than they normally would. Plus it makes Seth look like the toughest son of a bitch in WWE. And it plays into the story of Seth being H's "greatest creation" and Seth saying he was the greatest threat to H's legacy. If they truly want to put Seth over this is the way to do it. 

I hope they add a career vs. career stipulation, so the match will be master vs. apprentice. Old school vs. new school. Seth puts his career on the line after coming back TWICE from career threating injuries, which plays into his "nothing to lose" character. And H puts up his entire legacy (and hopefully Steph's job as well) in his quest to prove he's still the King of the Kings. 

If everything works out and Seth can wrestle, this has ALL the potential to be one of the best stories in Mania history.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Donnie said:


> THIS!
> 
> That's the type of WrestleMania story that will get people to care more than they normally would. Plus it makes Seth look like the toughest son of a bitch in WWE. And it plays into the story of Seth being H's "greatest creation" and Seth saying he was the greatest threat to H's legacy. If they truly want to put Seth over this is the way to do it.
> 
> ...


One thing remains though, where does Joe fit into all of this? Do you think they use Balor for him?


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

He HAS to make it. this is probably the biggest match of his career next to the MITB cash in. Absolute career defining moment. a feud 3 years in the making culminating at wrestlemania! im not even a rollins fan but this wont have the same impact of the match is done at summerslam


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

This sucks but all can work out in the end. Whenever Seth returns he will truly have the triumph face return and this time they can do it right unlike before.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



THANOS said:


> One thing remains though, where does Joe fit into all of this? Do you think they use Balor for him?


They could easily do Joe/Balor at Mania. Balor is targeting early March for his return which places it in time for the Fastlane PPV. He could show up at the end of that PPV after Joe has his match with say, someone like Rusev. Then it starts their Mania program.



Uptown King said:


> This sucks but all can work out in the end. Whenever Seth returns he will truly have the triumph face return and this time they can do it right unlike before.


Indeed, it is very much a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

As others said Seth's injury could actually play quite nicely into his feud with HHH. I mean HHH whole basis for turning on Rollins to begin with was because he got injured the first time. Now he's injured again thanks to Joe. He's removed the throne in HHH's side. Now it's HHH's turn to build this feud on his own and trash talk Rollins every week until (hopefully if Seth is cleared by then) a week or two before Mania. Could actually set this story up quite nice. I mean they added more heat and intensity to the feud in 2 days. I think two weeks before Mania would be enough. Plus it will give Seth his momentum back when he returns as a babyface this time.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



THANOS said:


> One thing remains though, where does Joe fit into all of this? Do you think they use Balor for him?


I hope not, THANOS, No need to involve Finn is this. 

I'd like it if Sami jumped to his friends defence and went after Joe. Those two could kill it a feud. Its gets Joe over as monster, and Sami continue to be the underdog who'll never give up.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This sucks, hopefully he will be back in time for Wrestlemania. Poor Seth!


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

now it's triple h's turn to create buildup with no opponent there. kinda like seth was doing for the last couple of months


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Dolorian said:


> They could easily do Joe/Balor at Mania. Balor is targeting early March for his return which places it in time for the Fastlane PPV. He could show up at the end of that PPV after Joe has his match with say, someone like Rusev. Then it starts their Mania program.
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, it is very much a blessing in disguise.*




Right. If Rollins injury is that serious I would not have him return until the summer and get payback first on Joe and finally HHH. He can face Joe and beat him in a street fight match at a RAW ppv in July and HHH in a last man standing match at SS. Have HHH for months trash talk Rollins and gloat about how he destroyed his own creation and how Rollins couldn't hang which is why he gave up on him, he figured he could not get the job done like he thought he could.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Buster Baxter said:


> :lmao I don't think he chose to wear pants, WWE designed his attire for him because that's what they wanted him to wear. Just like they wanted Ambrose to wrestle in street clothes and for Reigns to keep that shield look. I believe Ambrose talked about this in an interview.


You're probably right but hey, no considering if they should or not so win for them I guess lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This guy wanna work with reckless abandon and test fate with that knee of his. He needs to work smarter.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Can you imagine the promo Seth will cut if he's able to go for Mania? I imagine it will be one of those really intense promos, sort of like when HHH does his whole spiel that means shits about to get serious. He'll probably say something about how HHH had Joe take him out so that Seth couldn't fight, because he's scared of Seth. Possibly something about how not only is he going to win, but he's gonna hurt HHH as well. He wants HHH to feel what he felt when he was attacked and injured. He wants HHH to bow what's it's like to not be able to step into the ring and wrestle. He wants to beat hi. So bad that HHH never wrestles again.

I think that could be a really cool promo, and add something to this feud. The takeover thing was awesome, but they really gotta keep it going and build on that if they want this program to work. Especially with one guy not even able to wrestle for 8 weeks.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

have hhh go against and over a jobber like dean ambrose at WM. after the match, have rollins return and beat the crap outta hhh.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Well that's better than I expected but it still sucks.

His wrestling style is going to be so limited from here on out. Hopefully he can channel some post injury SCSA.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

The only way I could see them doing it is having Triple H "fire" seth rollins (meaning he can't have matches) then add the stipulation at mania if Rollins wins he gets his job back.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

He is going to come back for Mania. Whether or not he heals from the injury is irrelevant.

I still think that his injury is exaggerated by the WWE. But on the off chance its real, he will come back before he completely heals. WWE's bogus doctors will clear him (like they cleared Undertaker to work in Royal Rumble 2017). 

Seth here, should start thinking about Colby Lopez's long term health, and miss WM if necessary. Get a doctor that is not affiliated with the WWE in any way, and get his leg fixed the right way.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

In the wake of the news w/ Rollins, I would really get behind Joe/HHH as the changed Mania plan.

HHH unleashes his destroyer, takes out Rollins. Then guns for the "creator," in a shocking turn of events on the road to Wrestlemania. 

Likely wouldn't work with HHH being a heel authoritative figure and Joe working heel, but it would be an interesting ride.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

The believed injury according to Dave is a Torn MCL


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

My vote is always to heal and rehab. Working with a small injury is how big injuries happen.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's gotta be a work. A brilliant angle done to garner sympathy for Seth, put heat on Joe and HHH, and then when Seth comes out on TV while Hunter is all cocky in the ring, he throws the crutches down and then puts a beating on him to a massive pop.

Plus the tweeting about it throws off signals, at least in my view. If I'm Seth and I just re-aggravated a knee injury that prevented me from performing at Mania last year, in front of the biggest crowd on record, and then the same knee might prevent me from being at ANOTHER Mania, I really don't think I'd find the time to tweet about it. I'd be too pissed off about the whole situation, and I'd probably just throw my phone against the wall rather than snap a photo.

It's gotta be a work.

Please.

LET IT BE A WORK, DAMMIT!!!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

If he can be completely healed up by Mania, there's no reason the feud can't still be built properly. Obviously he's not gonna want to travel every week, but he could make sporadic appearances in crutches, cutting a face to face promo. It heightens the drama, because all Seth has wanted was to find HHH and get his hands on him, and now that he's finally got him he's too hurt to risk going after him. 

Ya gotta imagine the wwe is freaking out, though. If they build the feud and Seth isn't ready in time, they've wasted weeks. But if they don't build the feud and Seth IS ready in time, well then the match had no build up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



HankHill_85 said:


> It's gotta be a work. A brilliant angle done to garner sympathy for Seth, put heat on Joe and HHH, and then when Seth comes out on TV while Hunter is all cocky in the ring, he throws the crutches down and then puts a beating on him to a massive pop.
> 
> Plus the tweeting about it throws off signals, at least in my view. If I'm Seth and I just re-aggravated a knee injury that prevented me from performing at Mania last year, in front of the biggest crowd on record, and then the same knee might prevent me from being at ANOTHER Mania, I really don't think I'd find the time to tweet about it. I'd be too pissed off about the whole situation, and I'd probably just throw my phone against the wall rather than snap a photo.
> 
> ...


It's not a work, people have analyzed the footage over and over again and you can hear Joe say something to Seth (people have said it's "are you ok", but I can't make it out) and Seth says "I hope so". Plus, you can tell that he's hurt when he goes down for the choke.

Besides which, if it was a work, Joe would've gone after his knee. You don't work a knee injury by throwing him into the barricade back first and putting him in a choke.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If he can't work a match at Mania, at least have him be on the show. By April he will probably heal up enough to move properly, so have a segment where HHH cuts a heel promo and then Seth's music hits, he runs down and lays him out. Then you do their big match at SummerSlam. But it would be sad to see him lose yet another WrestleMania moment second year in a row.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth even if hurt can still appear at WM. Have him cost Samoa Joe a match and that be a little payback at the moment.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



Donnie said:


> THIS!
> 
> That's the type of WrestleMania story that will get people to care more than they normally would. Plus it makes Seth look like the toughest son of a bitch in WWE. And it plays into the story of Seth being H's "greatest creation" and Seth saying he was the greatest threat to H's legacy. If they truly want to put Seth over this is the way to do it.
> 
> ...


This can be good, but I'm like 90% certain HHH is going to pedigree his ass and win his match at WM anyway by playing the injury part, he'll probably give Rollins the rub later at SS, but HHH's ego won't allow him to lose 2 WM in a row (the trend of L-W-L-W-L has been happening since WM 28).


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



The Definition of Technician said:


> This can be good, but I'm like 90% certain HHH is going to pedigree his ass and win his match at WM anyway by playing the injury part, he'll probably give Rollins the rub later at SS, but HHH's ego won't allow him to lose 2 WM in a row (the trend of L-W-L-W-L has been happening since WM 28).


Nah, not this time. Seth is Papa H's favourite son and if the match can happen H will lose.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Even if it's a work, now Balor can return and go after....Joe? Or still KO?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

He could take a picture with just one leg & people would still be saying it's a work


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

8 weeks is the rumor. So there’s still hope. But, I guess it comes to whether WWE would want to promote a match that they won’t know will be certain until close to the show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not a work, people have analyzed the footage over and over again and you can hear Joe say something to Seth (people have said it's "are you ok", but I can't make it out) and Seth says "I hope so". Plus, you can tell that he's hurt when he goes down for the choke.
> 
> Besides which, if it was a work, Joe would've gone after his knee. You don't work a knee injury by throwing him into the barricade back first and putting him in a choke.


It's definitely not a work you can hear Rollin mention something about his knee to Joe


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth Rollins seems to be a little bit too much of an unsafe worker :shrug

Hope he will make it to WM, though! Speedy recovery, Seth (Y)


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

If he's out for 8 weeks then that takes us to just the day or so before Mania, not worth it imo, maybe put him and Finn in a tag match against H and Joe if he's ok to go? Means he won't have to be in the ring as much, idk


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it's 8 weeks then hopefully it's not too serious but it's still a major worry moving forward.

If he loses WM that will destroy him.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*

Shame he'll most likely miss Mania again, but I'm relieved to hear he won't be out long term. Was worried he'd be out for 6 months or longer.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

8 weeks? He could make it.


----------



## Joe Lorusso 2 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Imagine the pop hed get if we still didnt know or thought he wasnt compeating at mania and they pull of something similar to the rock last year and have an impromptu match (Full blown match not a 5s lol ). Seth could basically do what he did at takeover and surprise everyone mid show and call out triple h


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I didn't read every page, but I'll call it now.

They'll turn him heel as a result of this injury, whether that be immediately after 'mania or sometime this year.

Heel Rollins doesn't need a flashy moveset. 

His face run is over IMO.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

and you have guys here weekly saying rollins has slowed down in the ring etc and telling him to man up and shit, and just last week he puts on a great match with zayn which was probs the start of where this injury came from


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

That fucking sucks. Rollins can be a fantastic ringworker sometimes.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's crazy to see how many of these guys getting injured these days in the WWE were wrestling is supposed to be very " safe "and move set "limited" 

Last month Omega did 5 very dangerous spot and left injury free.... shit happens and it's suck for Rollins and Joe


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hopefully he can make it to Mania but will they really risk announcing the HHH match if theres a chance he won't be cleared to wrestle? It will be a disaster if days before Mania HHH is left with no opponent.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is why Vince steered clear of the indy midgets all these years, look at how brittle they are cause they didn't work smart

Leave him in the midcard when he gets back, he can't be trusted with a ME push anymore


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



IronMan8 said:


> I didn't read every page, but I'll call it now.
> 
> They'll turn him heel as a result of this injury, whether that be immediately after 'mania or sometime this year.
> 
> ...


Heel is no different than face as he still does ths dives, he still shows off, he still does a ton of stupid shit.

Guys like Mysterio, Jeff, and RVD in wwe limted their spots to one or two a match. Jeff did the swanton and whisper in the wind. RVD did the apron leg drop and frog splash. Rey dropped the dime but stopped the west coast pop.

Zayn does over the top rope sentons because he can. Rollins does 2-3 dives a match and spots because he can. None of them know how to limit themselves to only do the spots when they have to like a sensible person which is why their ppv matches dont differ from a raw match as they tell no story. His injury is also a result of him being too lazy to work a mic correctly so he doesn't need to be physical every week. Guys like AJ, Cena, Orton csn take a week or two off from SDL physically and just let their mouth carry them. Guys like Owens, Zayn, Rollins cant which is also another reason to advocate HHH talking for 30 mins a week


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Crossing my fingers that he'll be fine and able enough to perform at Mania.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



NotGuilty said:


> This is why Vince steered clear of the indy midgets all these years, look at how brittle they are cause they didn't work smart
> 
> Leave him in the midcard when he gets back, he can't be trusted with a ME push anymore


I know, the old stars were so much tougher. Can you imagine if one of them tore their quads just running into the ring?

Oh wait...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

BornBad said:


> It's crazy to see how many of these guys getting injured these days in the WWE were wrestling is supposed to be very " safe "and move set "limited"
> 
> Last month Omega did 5 very dangerous spot and left injury free.... shit happens and it's suck for Rollins and Joe


I honestly think it has much more to do with the wear and tear associated with doing 200 matches a year than it does the high spots. Wrestlers injuries always seem to come from mundane moves and sometimes when they aren't even touched like when Zayn tore his shoulder.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I honestly think it has much more to do with the wear and tear associated with doing 200 matches a year than it does the high spots. Wrestlers injuries always seem to come from mundane moves and sometimes when they aren't even touched like when Zayn tore his shoulder.


This. 

Fuck these stupid house shows will be a good start for the guys wellness


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Can we have Rollins cut in-ring promos like Bret did in a wheel chair? :mark:

And then have Rollins get under the skin of HHH and have HHH attack Rollins on the chair. :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Even if he wrestles HHH at Mania the story is all fucked up now since they can't be shooting promos on each other in the middle of the ring/ attack each other, etc.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WON: Rollins currently expected to miss 8 weeks; WM a possibility but not definite*



JY57 said:


> The believed injury according to Dave is a Torn MCL


Isn't a torn MCL only like 2 to 4 weeks depending on the severity? Maybe he will be fine and they are over estimating the recovery time.



I guess it depends on the severity. Grade 2 tear 2 to 4 weeks. Grade 3 tear 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



AmWolves10 said:


> Even if he wrestles HHH at Mania the story is all fucked up now since they can't be shooting promos on each other in the middle of the ring/ attack each other, etc.


They can have something where HHH/Rollins can't touch each other etc..

And you can still have Rollins cut a promo in a wheelchair etc... if he's good to go for 'Mania. 

It's not fucked at all...

If Rollins could go for 'Mania it'll make the storyline SO much better....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



BornBad said:


> It's crazy to see how many of these guys getting injured these days in the WWE were wrestling is supposed to be very " safe "and move set "limited"
> 
> Last month Omega did 5 very dangerous spot and left injury free.... shit happens and it's suck for Rollins and Joe


To be fair, is that really the best example. Especially after that top rope Dragon Suplex where Steve Corino on commentary says "in 5 years when he has neck fusion surgery, he'll remember this."


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth can definitely come back in 8 weeks. The real issue is if it's worth damaging his knee and career for this one match. There's a lot to consider:

• *The money:* Can Seth afford to miss out on a WM payday. He seems to live a modest life so he probably can. But two years in a row?
• *The build up:* They've booked Triple H for this feud since last August. They simply cannot plug someone else in to face him, especially since he's already feuded with Reigns and Ambrose (two guys who could have avenged this injury for Seth)
• *His career:* He could really put his entire career in jeopardy if he wrestled at WM


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Seth can definitely come back in 8 weeks. The real issue is if it's worth damaging his knee and career for this one match. There's a lot to consider:
> 
> • *The money:* Can Seth afford to miss out on a WM payday. He seems to live a modest life so he probably can. But two years in a row?
> • *The build up:* They've booked Triple H for this feud since last August. They simply cannot plug someone else in to face him, especially since he's already feuded with Reigns and Ambrose (two guys who could have avenged this injury for Seth)
> • *His career:* He could really put his entire career in jeopardy if he wrestled at WM


1). Doesn't Seth make $2.5 million per year? He will live without the Wrestlemania payday.

2). Yes, Triple H has already fought Ambrose and Reigns. However, Joe is now acting as Triple H's surrogate, so they can do Reigns vs Joe or Ambrose vs Joe at Wrestlemania, with Triple H as Joe's manager. Triple H doesn't necessarily need to wrestle at 'Mania.

3). I agree.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Gainn_Damage said:


> As Joe took him down, Seth's right foot went flat on the ground.. Joe's leg came down on Seth's knee, it twisted and the leg snapped around awkwardly as Joe turned into the clutch.


If it's not a work, that's definitely when it happened.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



redban said:


> 1). Doesn't Seth make $2.5 million per year? He will live without the Wrestlemania payday.
> 
> 2). Yes, Triple H has already fought Ambrose and Reigns. However, Joe is now acting as Triple H's surrogate, so they can do Reigns vs Joe or Ambrose vs Joe at Wrestlemania, with Triple H as Joe's manager. *Triple H doesn't necessarily need to wrestle at 'Mania.*
> 
> 3). I agree.


That's the problem. He will. And he will most likely undercut Samoa Joe. WWE has a chance to really solidify Joe as a complete badass.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



TD Stinger said:


> To be fair, is that really the best example. Especially after that top rope Dragon Suplex where Steve Corino on commentary says "in 5 years when he has neck fusion surgery, he'll remember this."


This is a bit off topic but i agree with you. That match didn't needed that Dragon Suplex from the top rop.. 









that was useless and retarded


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it's only a torn MCL and not a torn ACL he absolutely could be ready by wrestlemania 

However wwe could be in a real bind if they keep pushing Rollins vs HHH and them rollins has a set back and is not medically cleared like a week in advance

Kinda feel bad for the situation here


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> If it's not a work, that's definitely when it happened.


There is absolutely no way this is a work.

Watch it back and you will hear Rollins scream at a random takedown, Joe asks if he's OK and Rollins replied "I hope so" before selling the f*ck out of that chokehold whlst snoring like a newborn baby. What a guy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it's 8 weeks I don't see the company risking him. He's gonna be off his feet for at least 6/7 weeks and I don't think WWE will risk him for just one match, especially when he fucked his ACL only a year and a half ago.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Bret Hart said:


> They can have something where HHH/Rollins can't touch each other etc..
> 
> And you can still have Rollins cut a promo in a wheelchair etc... if he's good to go for 'Mania.
> 
> ...


Excellent points. The thing is, Trips is *still* massively over with the crowd. He didn't get any what chants or anything. Remember the feud with Reigns last year. Trips couldn't get Reigns over as a face no matter what they did. It took Reigns spearing Steph to get him a face pop.

If they replicate the injury angle and build it as a 'redepmtion story' like they did in the WWE Network special, they could probably build one hell of a story. Seth was white hot coming back from injury last time and they botched the face turn.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Excellent points. The thing is, Trips is *still* massively over with the crowd. He didn't get any what chants or anything. Remember the feud with Reigns last year. Trips couldn't get Reigns over as a face no matter what they did. It took Reigns spearing Steph to get him a face pop.
> 
> If they replicate the injury angle and build it as a 'redepmtion story' like they did in the WWE Network special, they could probably build one hell of a story. Seth was white hot coming back from injury last time and they botched the face turn.


You could do so many things....:mark:

Have HHH mock Rollins in his wheelchair and try to provoke Rollins in hitting HHH.

You could have Steph announce that Rollins will get fired if he touches HHH but HHH can do whatever the hell he wants.


When Wrestlemania comes around and Rollins FINALLY gets the chance to get his hands on HHH it'll be oh so sweet. :mark:



CGS said:


> If it's 8 weeks I don't see the company risking him. He's gonna be off his feet for at least 6/7 weeks and I don't think WWE will risk him for just one match, especially when he fucked his ACL only a year and a half ago.


Then they can just book the match to be more of a 'fight' ... You don't need to have Rollins do the high flying bullshit.

Plus Trips is a veteran he'll protect Rollins.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Knees are prone to have such bad injuries. Seth Freaking Rollins will never be the same.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Why does Wade Keller keep going on about how Joe was too heavy to be jumping on Rollins back and Rollins wasn't used to someone of Joe's size etc? Joe did not jump on Rollins back - he applied the sleeper and yanked him onto the matt.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



GeneHackman said:


> *Why does Wade Keller keep going on about how Joe was too heavy to be jumping on Rollins back and Rollins wasn't used to someone of Joe's size etc? Joe did not jump on Rollins back* - he applied the sleeper and yanked him onto the matt.


He dropped down into the Clutch while Rollins leg was still planted to the side. Definitely the reason why the injury occurred, but accidents happen. It takes two to tango so I wouldn't call it Joe's fault. Just a bad break.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



The Renegade said:


> He dropped down into the Clutch why Rollins leg was still planted to the side. Definitely the reason why the injury occurred, but accidents happen. It takes two to tango so I wouldn't call it Joe's fault. Just a bad break.


Yeah it was just miscommunication/coordination between both, it happens. Rollins was flailing selling the hold but Joe dropped down and went for the Clutch while Rollins was in an awkward position. It was an accident.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

All the filler and wasted time, Trips finally shows up and they had to introduce something new to the feud :no: Why even have Trips screw Seth and help KO so far in advance when they had nothing planned for months.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iron Man said:


> All the filler and wasted time, Trips finally shows up and they had to introduce something new to the feud :no: Why even have Trips screw Seth and help KO so far in advance when they had nothing planned for months.


Because they had no main event babyfaces on the Raw side outside of Reigns when Balor got hurt. That is why they did what they did back in August they needed something to be the cause for Rollins to take Balor's spot pretty much.


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This was the one match that i had high hopes for.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If it's really 6-8 weeks. I see this storyline continues. Maybye Seth go off-screen for a couple weeks and then comeback to continue the feud to WM.

Triple H attacking him while he's hurt could get him heat.

And then maybe a more ''relax'' match at Mania.

Let's see..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

My gut tells me that Rollins have the match at WrestleMania, whether he's 100% or not.

I remember watching that fantastic special on his recovery last year, and just how gutted he was about missing WrestleMania 32. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if Rollins was on the phone to Triple H/Vince as soon as he found out the results begging them to keep the match on the card.

Long and short of it is that, for better or worse, he'll be on the card at 'Mania (imo).


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I guess we'll have to wait in see Monday or in the coming weeks if they are going to keep Seth's match for Mania or scrap it. I'm hoping Rollins can pull it off. I would love him to be healthy, but selfishly as a fan I would hate to see him miss a second Mania in a row. But there also has been no word yet if they plan to keep Rollins off TV the whole time. 

Before the injury they were obviously planning Rollins vs Joe for Fastlane. So makes me wonder was HHH going to disappear once again anyways. Because if that was the case, they'd still only have a month to build their Mania match. Rollins healed faster than expected last time, and he's probably more motivated than ever right now to return. So if he is healthy at least 2 weeks before Mania, I think it would be okay.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth is only 30 years old.... Fuck Wrestlemania it is not worth to rush back a return and put his carrer jeopardy. Take one year off if you must do it and come back in your prime dude


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I hope he gets better soon and doesn't do something that he may regret later. I imagine the allure of performing at WrestleMania in a featured angle is probably too intense to ignore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Some cool art Rollins just tweeted...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827237139389747204
Nice


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

That tweeted fan art just makes me lean more toward this being a work.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

a knee injury isnt something to rush back from. IMO, rollins should take time off until Summerslam (or the ppv before) so that he can 100% recover. I think he returned too soon last year. HHH vs rollins can happen at SS.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

We all know this is not a work. But this tweet is encouraging.

Hope to get good news soon.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

It's a work


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm thinking they'll keep him off tv for a few weeks to sell the attack and then we'll know more from there if the match is going ahead or not


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Article from WWE.com:

*Seth Rollins addresses his injury and his plans for Triple H*

_Seth Rollins has been relatively quiet since Triple H lured him into a brutal beatdown at the hands of Samoa Joe Monday night on Raw. However, The Architect finally let loose on social media Wednesday night with a series of tweets addressing the actions of his attacker and the mastermind behind the assault.




"*Rollins on twitter:* Wanted to take a second to thank everyone who has reached out to me over the last two days. Life doesn't always go your way, but that ....is no excuse to surrender. If anything, obstacles exist to help us grow and evolve. This reinjury to my surgically repaired knee is real ...and a lot is up in the air right now, but one thing remains constant: my resolve. This doesn't end for me until I've reclaimed the throne ..And for me, fighting and defeating Triple H is the only way. I will work harder than I ever have and push myself beyond what I know. This ..isn't over. The only way to wear the crown is to slay the king. I know what must be done and there's nothing that can stop me."

Click to expand...

Little is known about Rollins’ status after Samoa Joe re-injured The Architect’s right knee, but it seems that the former WWE Champion has lost none of his determination, even as the in-ring future of this potential “kingslayer” remains unclear._

Source: wwe.com


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

He will probably be back before Mania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I love that Seth tweeted some fanart! How awesome for that person to get Seth tweeting their work 

I'm cautiously optimistic at this point. I'm just glad it wasn't serious and we'll only be without Seth in the ring for 2 months or so.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Joe88 said:


> Isn't a torn MCL only like 2 to 4 weeks depending on the severity? Maybe he will be fine and they are over estimating the recovery time.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on the severity. Grade 2 tear 2 to 4 weeks. Grade 3 tear 4 to 8 weeks.


I was out for 6 weeks with an average tear of my MCL. Light training for 2-3 weeks after that, that was for football & MMA.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



MrEvans said:


> I was out for 6 weeks with an average tear of my MCL. Light training for 2-3 weeks after that, that was for football & MMA.


I had a similar recovery time after tearing my MCL. I got hit knee on knee playing hockey.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

And you guys wanted Samoan Joe to debut?? this is unaceptable, now Rollins could miss WM because of him


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

November 4, 2015 is indeed one of the dark days in wrestling. What unique talent and great potential he had to be the next real star! He had the passion, skills and everything. And just when things were about to happen everything went for a toss on that day. I had a feeling of deja vu but at least HHH had a longer run in the ME before his injury in 2001. When Rollins returned he regressed in ring just like HHH when he returned. And now again when things were about to kick start another knee injury. The wrestling Gods have really cursed him. Now when I rewatch his segments from last week's takeover and raw, I can truly see a guy with the passion to be great. Yeah that is real passion for this business. And that brings tears to my eyes when I realize what happened. "Wish I could say it was just a bad dream" he got me there. Part of me begs for this to be a work but after watching that segment several times I can tell it is not. Even if he returns for mania he cannot deliver a great match which kind of defines him. I honestly doubt if he will ever be the same Rollins he use to be. 

But I hope he makes me wrong and returns to mania to give a career defining match. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh seth  i'm sorry kid. 

I hope they act like the match is off even if they know shit is going down at mania. have trips come out at mania and be all nobody can take me, rollins is a weakling blah blah blah .... his music hits and he gets that proper baby face reaction of a surprise return to really push him over the top. 

I feel so shit for him


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Phaedra said:


> Oh seth  i'm sorry kid.
> 
> I hope they act like the match is off even if they know shit is going down at mania. have trips come out at mania and be all nobody can take me, rollins is a weakling blah blah blah .... his music hits and he gets that proper baby face reaction of a surprise return to really push him over the top.
> 
> I feel so shit for him


Surprise returns aren't indicative of a true babyface reaction however. They are just a knee jerk reaction. It won't fix his babyface run or have the crowd stay behind him. It's a short term fix and if he isn't booked well or isn't nailing his character work he'll be right back in the situation he is in with his run now. It's like a shock debut it's not sustainable.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Surprise returns aren't indicative of a true babyface reaction however. They are just a knee jerk reaction. It won't fix his babyface run or have the crowd stay behind him. *It's a short term fix and if he isn't booked well or isn't nailing his character work he'll be right back in the situation he is in with his run now. *It's like a shock debut it's not sustainable.


Most over face on Raw? His face run hasn't been fantastic because atrocious booking but he's easily the most over full timer on Raw. He comes out to great reactions, was only 2nd to Brock last time I watched. Triple H never showing up or explaining his actions is the main thing that was hurting Seth.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Have Joe attack Cena at The Chamber and say he doesn't work for HHH, he simply wants to make an impact by taking out the the main men and make a name for himself. He can say Cena's everything he despises about wrestling etc. etc.

Joe/Cena at Mania where Joe goes over, gets drafted to RAW and goes into a feud with a returning Rollins, who HHH can face at Summerslam in the headliner.

Alternatively; Angle/Joe, Angle/Joe/Styles, Styles/Joe/Cena. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iron Man said:


> Most over face on Raw? His face run hasn't been fantastic because atrocious booking but he's easily the most over full timer on Raw. He comes out to great reactions, was only 2nd to Brock last time I watched. Triple H never showing up or explaining his actions is the main thing that was hurting Seth.


His only competition for babyface on Raw is a guy who gets mostly negative reactions. It's like saying that he's more over than a traffic cone. I never said he wasn't over, but his babyface run has been awkward. If they had leaned into his face reactions upon his return from injury instead of trying to keep him a heel. I agree that it is bad booking, because they haven't given him a lot to do while waiting for Triple H. I was just saying a surprise return won't fix his situation unless they book him well afterwards. What he really needs to reach the next level is for reigns to turn heel, maybe then Seth could spread his wings as a top tier babyface.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I could see Rollins appearing at Wrestlemania at least doing a promo/live interview or maybe he does a promo with Triple H where everybody thinks hes going to apologize to him but then out of nowhere he hits Triple H over the head with one of his crutches and then tells him he will see him at the next RAW PPV.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If he can heal in time, which is a possibility I think it will still be Triple H vs. Rollins. It will just be out of no where & unexpected.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Wade Keller on Twitter : 

''I'm hearing it is not, at this point, a foregone conclusion Seth won't be able to wrestle at WrestleMania w/rehab & brace. Def not as severe''

Good news for now i guess.
Link :

https://twitter.com/thewadekeller/status/827288238297640961


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



> *An updated timeframe for Seth Rollins' recovery is actually 6-8 weeks*, putting the upper limit right in line with WrestleMania on April 2. Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Radio stated that his gut feeling is that WWE will continue with the idea that Triple H/Seth Rollins match for WrestleMania is still on because the dates almost coincide and because it's the biggest PPV event of the year. However, the ultimate call will come from WWE physicians who must clear Rollins.


..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

WWE is still playing up the Seth/HHH feud, even with his injury. So unless in the next couple weeks, Seth doesn't look ready to go I would assume the match will be going forward.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Wade Keller was the one who said 4 - 6 months and gave everybody a heart attack, so I don't think I trust him anymore lol.

But if it's only 6 - 8 weeks and he can make Mania, I'm THRILLED for him. Let's cross our fingers!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Why on earth are you thrilled about the timeline? If it were one of my favourites in Rollins shoes, I would want him to be 100% fit, there's the issue of it occurring to the same knee to consider. One more injury and their career is over. Simply not worth it, that too for a match that won't be booked as a top 2 match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This whole thing is getting meta as fuck. HHH cuts a promo talking about Rollins knee injury and how he can't stand up to the pressure. Same night Rollins knee literally fucking buckles and he gets injured. Worst fear is that he'll miss Mania. Now there's a chance he'll be cleared with a few days to spare. WWE COULDN'T WRITE THIS SHIT ON THEIR BEST DAY...or could they? :lol

After all this build I want the match to be worthy of this awesome build. Intentional or not, this has very quickly become the most interesting thing WWE has done in ages lol. Rollins suffering a legit injury and rehabbing like mad to make it back to Mania and 'slay the king' as he keeps saying? Poetic justice if I ever saw it. Let's hope he heals up in time, we get a great match and Rollins gets his redemption. Have the rematch at the next PPV and then a rubber match to make it decisive.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth FREAKIN' INJURED Rollins :mj2

I AM REALLY HOPING THIS IS ALL AN ELABORATE WORK :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

LOL yeah I found it ironic that Triple H trashed Seth in his promo for his knee giving out in 2015, then about ten minutes later, the exact same thing happens. But the injury has written them a perfect storyline if it can all go down like that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Why on earth are you thrilled about the timeline? If it were one of my favourites in Rollins shoes, I would want him to be 100% fit, there's the issue of it occurring to the same knee to consider. One more injury and their career is over. Simply not worth it, that too for a match that won't be booked as a top 2 match.


I'm getting worried too that he's going to push himself to return and risk a permanent injury. I hope Rollins chooses wisely and any match at Mania is worth it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL yeah I found it ironic that Triple H trashed Seth in his promo for his knee giving out in 2015, then about ten minutes later, the exact same thing happens. But the injury has written them a perfect storyline if it can all go down like that.


Yeah, Joe commenting on it makes me think too also him or being on the Rumble card at all :hmm: I know it's legit but I'm hoping they're treating it like Cena. Say he's gonna be out for a decade and then when he returns in 3 weeks they act like he's a super man.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Iron Man said:


> Yeah, Joe commenting on it makes me think too also him or being on the Rumble card at all :hmm: I know it's legit but I'm hoping they're treating it like Cena. Say he's gonna be out for a decade and then when he returns in 3 weeks they act like he's a super man.


I actually had a feeling when the news first broke that it might not be as bad as they were thinking. Seth was still tweeting entirely in character, talking about 'slaying the king' and that. I don't think he would have really done it as much if the injury was gonna be a long-term thing. Plus, he said "everything is up in the air", meaning Mania was still a possibility.

It's all just falling into place nicely. Plus, whether Seth makes Mania or not, they can use it in the storyline. Seth is cleared - have Trips cut promos on him, calling him weak and fragile blah blah then Seth comes out just before Mania to beat him down and declare the match is on. Seth isn't cleared - get Trips to use it as heel heat fodder, say Seth couldn't live up to his name of THE MAN etc, then that could set up Seth vs Trips later on down the road, cos I don't think WWE will give up on the angle entirely.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Return
Reinjure
Retire


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



NitroMark said:


> Return
> Reinjure
> *Retire*


Hopefully you're talking about yourself from these boards.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

WWE uploaded this video to their YouTube Channel a few hours ago...


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Once a glass knee, always a glass knee.

Fraid he should start looking for a new career.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Rotten luck for Samoa Joe. Injured Tyson Kidd during his debut at NXT, and then Rollins gets injured during his debut to the main roster. Sad to hear about Rollins though, not a great thing to injure yourself so soon after returning from his previous injury. I mean I know it was 6 months ago or something but still. On the other hand they could probably use Rollins injury to hype up Samoa Joe as The Destroyer, and add to his credibility. I know it seems insensitive to talk about it, but this could be beneficial for Joe as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> this will test wwe creative, I wanna see how compelling they can make astoryline outta this n what os next for somoa joe


Smart thing to do would reward Joe for taking out Rollins with a US title match, have KO not help Jericho, Joe win. Then you're ever so close to the KO Jericho break up. Plus you can send Sami at Samoa Joe because hey I beat Jericho and I deserve a title shot too.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



RapShepard said:


> Smart thing to do would reward Joe for taking out Rollins with a US title match, have KO not help Jericho, Joe win. Then you're ever so close to the KO Jericho break up. Plus you can send Sami at Samoa Joe because hey I beat Jericho and I deserve a title shot too.


Good Idea. It'd be simple as hell to do as well. Plus Sami finally gets a title shot and you further the KO/Jericho thing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

The feud just went from Rollins vs Triple H to Rollins vs Joe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

WWE just posted an update...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827534141675732992
Relevant bit: _"A full medical update will be given this Monday night on Raw. [...] no specific details on the former WWE Champion’s condition have been revealed. Rollins is set to be further evaluated later this week."_


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> WWE just posted an update...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827534141675732992
> Relevant bit: _"A full medical update will be given this Monday night on Raw. [...] no specific details on the former WWE Champion’s condition have been revealed. Rollins is set to be further evaluated later this week."_


I'm still calling work. Who would honestly expect him to compete this weekend? That much was obvious if this was genuine. I really think they're gonna go with a build up to Mania of HHH mocking Rollins just like his promo Monday only for 2 weeks before Rollins to return and kick the shit out of HHH to a huge babyface pop (finally), after you've generated all that sympathy for 5/6 weeks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



AyrshireBlue said:


> I'm still calling work. Who would honestly expect him to compete this weekend? That much was obvious if this was genuine. I really think they're gonna go with a build up to Mania of HHH mocking Rollins just like his promo Monday only for 2 weeks before Rollins to return and kick the shit out of HHH to a huge babyface pop (finally), after you've generated all that sympathy for 5/6 weeks


My take is that the injury while real is nothing serious and they got good news after the evaluation and are now playing it up for the sake of the storyline. I think Rollins will be able to make it for Mania to face Triple H.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> My take is that the injury while real is nothing serious and they got good news after the evaluation and are now playing it up for the sake of the storyline. I think Rollins will be able to make it for Mania to face Triple H.


Yeah...I don't want to get my hopes up, but all these updates are making me believe the injury isn't as bad as perceived. I hope at least. Why even bother pointing out the obvious he can't do live events this weekend?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Yeah...I don't want to get my hopes up, but all these updates are making me believe the injury isn't as bad as perceived. I hope at least. Why even bother pointing out the obvious he can't do live events this weekend?


Right, I'm being cautiously optimistic about it, we'll see what they say/do on RAW next week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> WWE just posted an update...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827534141675732992


Not sure thats the kind of news where you'd put an examination mark at the end tbh in a tweet. Just a small thing, but.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

That just looks like he was most likely advertised for those events & now obviously he won't be but we'll get a proper update on RAW

Obviously we weren't expecting him to be able to compete this weekend but this just seems procedure & that they wanna keep us informed


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hmm all the updates are leading me to believe that although it's not a work his injury isn't as bad as believed. I think he'll be ok to go at Mania but perhaps not come back until 3 weeks beforehand. Have HHH and Joe brag that they took him out then on one Raw before Mania have Seth come out and kick ass :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



CurbStomp93 said:


> Hmm all the updates are leading me to believe that although it's not a work his injury isn't as bad as believed. I think he'll be ok to go at Mania but perhaps not come back until 3 weeks beforehand. Have HHH and Joe brag that they took him out then on one Raw before Mania have Seth come out and kick ass :banderas


He could come out the week before Mania and just beat them down or have them running and say he'll be at Mania. Just don't know what they'll do for the 6 weeks between it, don't think it'll be great judging by what's Seth been doing since HHH screwed him.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



CurbStomp93 said:


> Hmm all the updates are leading me to believe that although it's not a work his injury isn't as bad as believed. I think he'll be ok to go at Mania but perhaps not come back until 3 weeks beforehand. Have HHH and Joe brag that they took him out then on one Raw before Mania have Seth come out and kick ass :banderas


That's how it seems to me.. He is hurt, but they're working us on how badly hurt he is.. Or at least they hope it's gonna be OK by WM.

The easiest way to have an 'out' would be to say that Seth has to find a replacement for himself and announce them at WM.. 

If he's fit, then he can go, if not then he can call out whoever it is..


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Who cares. 


SAMOA JOE!!!!!!!!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If his injury isn't serious and they're exaggerating, this storyline just got a hundred times better. Sometimes a supposed hindrance actually makes for greater storytelling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

This is good for Samoa Joe because he doesn't have to worry about immediately losing to Rollins at Fastlane. They should keep Rollins off TV until Fastlane. Put Joe in a match at Fastlane, let him win, then Rollins attacks him with a chair after the match. To keep him off TV after that they could "suspend him" for a couple weeks until he's ready to get physical again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I don't even know why but that update about Seth not working the live events actually made me more optimistic, cos I know WWE wouldn't post something like that if the storyline wasn't still going ahead in some way.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> My take is that the injury while real is nothing serious and they got good news after the evaluation and are now playing it up for the sake of the storyline. I think Rollins will be able to make it for Mania to face Triple H.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

RETURN
REINJURE
REDUNDANT


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

If he can't make it then they're gonna draw this already drawn out feud to SummerSlam. FML. Fuck it, let Trips win in 5 seconds and bury Rollins.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Stop with the nonsense.


Are you kidding? This is Wrestling. Integrate that stuff into Kayfabe. It fits well with his badass persona. He's a killer and to be feared.. perfect.. 'Career Killer' Joe. Get in the ring with him and you might not leave with all your body parts. Got a weak knee that needs breaking? Hold on, lets bring out Killer Joe.

Every time someone needs to take a vacation or a couple weeks off, they end up in a match with him for a Kayfabe Injury. On the flip side, he becomes a hurdle for faces.. lets see if they can last against Career Killer Joe. 

Heck... Orton started his career off with the Legend Killer gimmick.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

His song and twitter nickname is "destroyer", not to mention Triple H kept calling him that in those promos. 

Absolutely built it into the story!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Looking at the WWE.com events page they have pulled Rollins out of the upcoming house shows but they are still advertising him for every upcoming RAW and also Fastlane. It is the same with the shows from Fastlane to Mania.

I guess they pulled him out of the house shows to let him rest/recover but may have him do a few appearances on RAW before Mania and perhaps he may show up at Fastlane and do something as well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Looking at the WWE.com events page they have pulled Rollins out of the upcoming house shows but they are still advertising him for every upcoming RAW and also Fastlane. It is the same with the shows from Fastlane to Mania.
> 
> I guess they pulled him out of the house shows to let him rest/recover but may have him do a few appearances on RAW before Mania and perhaps he may show up at Fastlane and do something as well.


That sounds like a good sign. I hope so at least.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I'll be happy if they decide to lighten up Rollins's schedule so that his knee can take more time to recover, and to protect him from any possible further injuries. He doesn't have to wrestle every week. Just have the MAN appear in segments when he's ready to return.

Edit: Hopefully, his feud with Triple H continues to have a good build-up after the hype from last week :mark:


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth Rollins shouldn't wrestle at Wrestlemania, it will be to soon yet, it will be dangerous for him, there's no way he's 100% ready by mania. Plus with him working injured and Triple Nose being a mediocre wrestler, the match would be awful.

WWE should let Rollins rest, he has to come back when he's fully recovered. Then they can do this match at Summerslam and Rollins will be ready to carry Triple Nose.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

I was talking to some friends about the injury after I rewatched the replay where Samoa Joe quite clearly asks if Rollins is okay and Rollins gives a rather concerning "I hope so" in return and it made me realise the weird irony of WWE. Despite WWE having the most watered down, "safe" style of wrestling content on the screens, it might actually be the most dangerous wrestling environment out of them all (well other than those small indies where no one can wrestle so they just jump off scaffolding and shit, obvious). What I mean is is that while I have no idea how pro wrestling works in the background, I can't imagine any moment in WWE is particularly ironed out with the rate they are pumping them all out. Few other promotions make their wrestlers work the quantity of matches a WWE wrestler does, between the on screen stuff, house shows, tours and other special events does the full time roster ever actually have a day off? While wrestling may not be *real* it sure takes a toll on the body doing the kind of stuff Rollins does if he's doing it every damn night. It's no surprise WWE seems to have so many injury problems, the locker room is probably exhausted and has very limited time to work things through.


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

Injury updates on Raw, draggin it out etc lead me to believe his injury is not too bad. 

If I recall when he last got injured. WWE released a statement a few days after the injury explaining the extent of the injury and quickly moved on.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

As long as he is fit and healthy for WM i'll be delighted. After seeing how much it hurt him missing last year's WM i wouldn't want him to go through that again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Skillz That Killz said:


> Injury updates on Raw, draggin it out etc lead me to believe his injury is not too bad.
> 
> If I recall when he last got injured. WWE released a statement a few days after the injury explaining the extent of the injury and quickly moved on.


Yeah that's my take as well. He is injured but it is no too serious and they are playing it up for the sake of the storyline. At least that's my hope.




RVP_The_Gunner said:


> As long as he is fit and healthy for WM i'll be delighted. After seeing how much it hurt him missing last year's WM i wouldn't want him to go through that again.


Fingers crossed. I hope he'll be ready to go for Mania.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

*I assume the 2 month period is the projected time for him to be healthy enough to do everyday things; how long after will he be ring-fit?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Some rumors from Cageside Seats (so take with a grain of salt)...



> - Although Seth Rollins will be missing time with a knee injury, it looks possible WWE will keep his presence steady on television while he's rehabbing, starting with tonight's update on his condition.
> 
> - WWE has yet to decide on who Triple H's opponent for WrestleMania 33 will be but it won't be Batista.


Putting the two together along with how they have handled the incident so far my guess is that they believe Rollins will be able to make it for Mania and so will keep the story going by having him show up at RAW but not at the house shows so that he can take time to rest and recover.

Will be interesting to see what they say or do tonight, I could see them trying to make things seem worse than they actually are to continue playing things up for the sake of the story.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hmmm. This next theory is a bit of a stretch, but if I had to chose someone to stand in Rollins place, I would book it to be Ambrose. He's not currently slated to be involved in anything major at Mania, and you can wrap his insertion into the feud around seeing his brother finally begin to try to make amends for his wrong doings, and then getting his legs cut out from him again (figuratively speaking). Its one thing to see someone suffer but another thing to have their world totally wrecked, not once, but twice. Family has a tendency to do things to each other that they don't allow others to get away with so Ambrose steps in on his behalf and gets a big Mania match. Have Joe interfere before he can win clean to build that feud up for SD, while also protecting Hunter for when Seth is cleared for action.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Some rumors from Cageside Seats (so take with a grain of salt)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If asked, I hope Batista tells the WWE to kiss his ass. They were so disrespectful to him last time around. Sometimes, principles and pride mean more than any dollar amount.

As for Seth, I'd love it if he could make it to Mania but I'm just so worried about Rollins pushing himself to make it there and then blowing out his knee again. I wish the best for him and that he'll make the right choice.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Some rumors from Cageside Seats (so take with a grain of salt)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cageside seats must have something against Batista cause there were 0 reports of Batista ever coming back to Wwe by anyone reliable. It's always them that has something to say about Batista.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Empress said:


> If asked, I hope Batista tells the WWE to kiss his ass. They were so disrespectful to him last time around. Sometimes, principles and pride mean more than any dollar amount.


But here's the thing even after his last run Batista is still on good terms with the company. He has visited backstage at a several Raws and smackdowns and has always said he wants his retirement match against Triple H. Batista I is able to put all that negative stuff behind him because he is such a humble nice guy and still loves pro wrestling. I think if asked and his schedule allows him I think he will do the match. Plus WWE would promote that shit out of GOTG2 for him even after they thought the first one would bomb. Hell they could even use the politics in his last run for his dues with HHH if they wanted too.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> But here's the thing even after his last run Batista is still on good terms with the company. He has visited backstage at a several Raws and smackdowns and has always said he wants his retirement match against Triple H. Batista I is able to put all that negative stuff behind him because he is such a humble nice guy and still loves pro wrestling. I think if asked and his schedule allows him I think he will do the match. Plus WWE would promote that shit out of GOTG2 for him even after they thought the first one would bomb. Hell they could even use the politics in his last run for his dues with HHH if they wanted too.


Are you sure they're on good terms? In recent interviews and tweets, Batista has been open about the disrespect he felt by the WWE. If I'm wrong, I'll stand corrected. But from my impression, it seemed like there was some bad blood.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Empress said:


> As for Seth, I'd love it if he could make it to Mania but I'm just so worried about Rollins pushing himself to make it there and then blowing out his knee again. I wish the best for him and that he'll make the right choice.


Yeah I get what you mean about Rollins pushing himself but I guess that ultimately the decision to have him cleared to wrestle falls on WWE and the medical staff. If they tell him he is ready to go then it is more a matter of him being more protective of his knee and possibly the people in charge of booking setting up the match with that in mind.

We'll see, we have yet to hear anything official regarding this injury so we don't even know what exactly happened.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Empress said:


> Are you sure they're on good terms? In recent interviews and tweets, Batista has been open about the disrespect he felt by the WWE. If I'm wrong, I'll stand corrected. But from my impression, it seemed like there was some bad blood.


He is just being honest plus Batista has a lot of pull now if/when he goes back. He can be honest like that and they will still take him back cause of how big he made it in Hollywood. Like I said I think with how Nice of a guy Batista is I'm sure he is willing to put all that behind him for 1 more match epsically if he has more control over his character.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

cant believe ppl are actualy hoping he recovers soon enough to do WM. u ppl are disgusting and heartless. he should take his time and recover and not rush back to entertain u ppl. even if he recovers in 8 weeks, WM is too soon. the match will be crap too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



savior2005 said:


> cant believe ppl are actualy hoping he recovers soon enough to do WM. u ppl are disgusting and heartless. he should take his time and recover and not rush back to entertain u ppl. even if he recovers in 8 weeks, WM is too soon. the match will be crap too.


I don't think what people want is for him to rush things so that he has the match at Mania. Rather, the wish is that the injury is not so serious that it causes him to miss Mania since we know how important it is to him and how much it hurt him to miss Mania last year due to the injury.

It is just keeping a positive outlook in light of the fact that we have yet to hear anything official. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> I don't think what people want is for him to rush things so that he has the match at Mania. Rather, the wish is that the injury is not so serious that it causes him to miss Mania since we know how important it is to him and how much it hurt him to miss Mania last year due to the injury.
> 
> It is just keeping a positive outlook in light of the fact that we have yet to hear anything official. Nothing wrong with that.


Whether it's serious or not, he SHOULD miss WM. I am a huge rollins fan, but I won't put my need for entertainment over his health. His knee has already been injured badly once. He came back last year sooner than expected. He should definatly take it easy. Missing WM is no big deal bcuz he is young.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

"Disgusting and heartless"? Not words I would choose to describe fans being optimistic about Seth's injury. I get where people are coming from when they don't want Seth to rush back, and I agree. I'd rather him not shorten his career because he was being stubborn and not properly taking care of his knee. However, there is nothing disgusting or heartless about being optimistic and hopeful that he is healthier than reported, and won't miss his second Mania in a row. Just because most know how much this year means to him. I get both sides, but not the words I would choose.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Architect-Rollins said:


> "Disgusting and heartless"? Not words I would choose to describe fans being optimistic about Seth's injury. I get where people are coming from when they don't want Seth to rush back, and I agree. I'd rather him not shorten his career because he was being stubborn and not properly taking care of his knee. However, there is nothing disgusting or heartless about being optimistic and hopeful that he is healthier than reported, and won't miss his second Mania in a row. Just because most know how much this year means to him. I get both sides, but not the words I would choose.


i may have been a little harsh, but then again, there are also ppl who are saying that he got what he deserved. however, if fans truly care for him, they should NOT want him at WM. knee injuries are very severe, and i feel like he came back too early last year. sure, he MAY be able to recover within 8 weeks and compete at WM, but we should look out for his health. 

my remark about ppl was not to those who want hope that he is in a healthier than reported stated, because i also hope that. it was to those who want him to recover fast so that he could possibly wrestle at WM. Even if it is a minor injury that only keeps him away for 3-4 weeks, i think he should take it easy and NOT wrestle at WM. He go injured in a place that was already injured badly once before. whether its minor or major, WM shouldn't even be in his thoughts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



savior2005 said:


> Whether it's serious or not, he SHOULD miss WM. I am a huge rollins fan, but I won't put my need for entertainment over his health. His knee has already been injured badly once. He came back last year sooner than expected. He should definatly take it easy. Missing WM is no big deal bcuz he is young.


That is a good sentiment and all but you can't just think about Rollins in isolation, you need to look at things within the context of the company he works for. 

First, as I said in my previous post, we do not have an official statement on the extent of the injury or his status so we don't know anything concretely yet therefore we shouldn't be making any declarations about what should or should not happen. Let's wait and see what they say tonight.

Second, Rollins may be young but missing Mania is most definitely a big deal not just for him but for the people he works for (WWE). A main event talent like him getting injured and missing Mania is definitely a big deal and a headache for management specially given that Rollins is on a very high profile feud with the COO of the company of all people. That has serious implications for them and forces them to change their plans.

Lastly, missing Mania for a second year in a row due to injury is not a good look for Rollins in terms of how management may see him moving forward. It could move them to see Rollins as being unreliable or injury prone and therefore too risky to put him on a high profile feud again. So he may be young but he can't just miss a Mania like that specially for a second time. It may hurt his career and they may decide to scale back on his push.

Don't get me wrong, I totally get where you are coming from but it is a tough situation and truly the best possible outcome and the one I and others are hoping for is that the injury is not so serious and that he can make it in time for Mania.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> That is a good sentiment and all but you can't just think about Rollins in isolation, you need to look at things within the context of the company he works for.
> 
> First, as I said in my previous post, we do not have an official statement on the extent of the injury or his status so we don't know anything concretely yet therefore we shouldn't be making any declarations about what should or should not happen. Let's wait and see what they say tonight.
> 
> ...


well agree to disagree i guess. but i dont think missing WM will hurt his career. rollins didnt injure himself, it was bcuz of joe he got injured. if anything, wwe will see joe as someone who injures ppl


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

^ which is not fair to Joe.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Looking at the WWE.com events page they have pulled Rollins out of the upcoming house shows but they are still advertising him for every upcoming RAW and also Fastlane. It is the same with the shows from Fastlane to Mania.
> 
> I guess they pulled him out of the house shows to let him rest/recover but may have him do a few appearances on RAW before Mania and perhaps he may show up at Fastlane and do something as well.


Still not convinced the whole thing isn't a work to help burnish Joe's rep and convince people to boo HHH as a heel in the Rollins/HHH Mania match. If he really tore his MCL, we'd be having surgery pics by now because they'd want to give as much time as possible for recovery. Tonight's RAW should clear things up, but don't be surprised if its Work City.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



tailhook said:


> Still not convinced the whole thing isn't a work to help burnish Joe's rep and convince people to boo HHH as a heel in the Rollins/HHH Mania match.


Thing is, Joe never targeted the knee during his attack and you can see on the video that Rollins does lands awkwardly and groans in pain and Joe asks him of he is ok.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ which is not fair to Joe.


Like it matters. The best maneuver here is to simply use it in Kayfabe. The promos with Natty and Joe about Kidd would be crazy.

Natty: 'You ended my husband's career!"
Joe(Stoneface): "So?"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Seth Rollins is SAWFT. He wont be getting certified as a G anytime soon. But hey Id rather see AJ/Joe and HHH/Shane if that's what all this is leading to.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Making fun of potentially career threatening injury...

Stay classy, WF.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Thing is, Joe never targeted the knee during his attack and you can see on the video that Rollins does lands awkwardly and groans in pain and Joe asks him of he is ok.


99.9% chance its a work after tonight. They clearly had this planned given Joe's Destroyer gimmick and the way HHH's promo dialogue was structured. Likely they wanted to let Rollins rest to make sure he makes WM33 and is at 100%, while amping the heel heat for HHH and Joe.

They sure got some fish with this one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



tailhook said:


> 99.9% chance its a work after tonight. They clearly had this planned given Joe's Destroyer gimmick and the way HHH's promo dialogue was structured. Likely they wanted to let Rollins rest to make sure he makes WM33 and is at 100%, while amping the heel heat for HHH and Joe.
> 
> They sure got some fish with this one.


Or maybe it is just that the injury while real is nothing serious and they are confident he'll make it for Mania and so are just playing it up for the sake of the storyline.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Not having Rollins on Raw tonight really sucked. Just when the story with him and HHH was getting good. They seemed to still be promoting the feud, or at least they did tonight. I'm not feeling as optimistic as before. I guess we'll have to see in the coming weeks if they are going to carry on with the feud.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Hopefully WWE doesn't sue Rollins for fucking up their Mania plans....


After all, he wouldn't have a leg to stand on. :troll

Now that my completely necessary pun is out of the way, hope he heals quickly.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Or maybe it is just that the injury while real is nothing serious and they are confident he'll make it for Mania and so are just playing it up for the sake of the storyline.


Anything is possible.

But after they tied in HHH's dialogue into Joe via the Destroyer thing, which took place before the 'injury', its incredibly unlikely. Just a way to let Rollins rest up while amping heel heat. Savvy move, particularly in getting people to buy it in 2017. At least they know who they can trust now to keep secrets. I haven't seen this many believe a work was a shoot since savage 'crushed' steamboat's throat on the barricade.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Or maybe it is just that the injury while real is nothing serious and they are confident he'll make it for Mania and so are just playing it up for the sake of the storyline.


I think your right Dolorian. With really no update tonight im starting to believe the match is still on for WM.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



wwe9391 said:


> I think your right Dolorian. With really no update tonight im starting to believe the match is still on for WM.


Yeah, I'm hoping that's the case as well.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

According to BIG DAVE, Seth is GOOD for Mania, so the match is on


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Donnie said:


> According to BIG DAVE, Seth is GOOD for Mania, so the match is on


Nice, will have to take a listen to the Observer later. I got the feeling they knew he would make it for Mania due to how they went about building up/presenting the whole thing with Triple H last night and also how they have been handling this whole story.

Good news, hoping there are no setbacks.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Dolorian said:


> Nice, will have to take a listen to the Observer later. I got the feeling they knew he would make it for Mania due to how they went about building up/presenting the whole thing with Triple H last night and also how they have been handling this whole story.
> 
> Good news, hoping there are no setbacks.


He thinks they didn't want to tip their hand last night and this is going to be a slow build, which I'm all for and I hope they go all the way with. Have HHH cut promos about how "weak" Seth is and what a failure he is etc. Than Seth comes back and beats the fuck out him and the match is made.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Donnie said:


> According to BIG DAVE, Seth is GOOD for Mania, so the match is on


Let's go :mark: I'm thinking they keep him off TV till Fastlane or the Raw after, have HHH come out and brag that he's took him out then Rollins comes out and kicks his ass :mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Good news about Seth. Just keep him off TV while HHH runs humiliating promos and video packages on him, then Rollins beats him down 2 weeks to go, thus officially announcing the match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Donnie said:


> According to BIG DAVE, Seth is GOOD for Mania, so the match is on


That is good news. Nothing wrong with keeping off TV for the next month until after Fastlane. He can feud with Joe after that to get revenge. But they can just have both HHH and Stephanie mocking Seth and what not until he comes back. 

Judging by Seth's recent Instagram post, I had a feeling the match was still on.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Oh man that is good news this morning. Thanks guys.

Was a little off because of last night. No real news at RAW.

I agree with the idea of keeping him off-screen for a couple weeks and then re-appear at Fastlane or RAW. Let's see what they do with this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*

Thank fuck.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Seth Rollins Reportedly "Good To Go" For Match Against Triple H At WrestleMania.*

Source: Wrestling Observer Radio

WWE didn't really give fans any new details on Rollins' injury, and did note that his participation at WrestleMania was "in serious doubt". Dave Meltzer is reporting on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that WWE officials are going to go ahead and proceed with the idea that Rollins will be able to make the show and face Triple H, as originally planned out.

"Seth is considered good for WrestleMania," Meltzer said. "So Triple H vs. Seth is on, and that's what they're working towards."


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Donnie said:


> According to BIG DAVE, Seth is GOOD for Mania, so the match is on


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Considering this is the WWE, what do they consider as someone being "good" for a PPV event?

This is what I'm afraid of : They'll throw him out there when he's not recovered 100% and have him further aggravate/re-aggravate whatever injury he is recovering from.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Reportedly "Good To Go" For Match Against Triple H At WrestleMania.*



anirioc said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Radio
> 
> WWE didn't really give fans any new details on Rollins' injury, and did note that his participation at WrestleMania was "in serious doubt". Dave Meltzer is reporting on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that WWE officials are going to go ahead and proceed with the idea that Rollins will be able to make the show and face Triple H, as originally planned out.
> 
> "Seth is considered good for WrestleMania," Meltzer said. "So Triple H vs. Seth is on, and that's what they're working towards."


And HHH will then work the leg in the match for heel heat, with Rollins selling his ass off that its hurt. At the same time, a 'bum knee' can add question to if Rollins is going over. This is one of the few setups where I can legit see HHH really giving him the rub with the Big Mania Win. Unlike Reigns @ WM32 where the match did nothing for Reigns, and set him back even farther. 

Basically... what I can see is Reigns being Hogan and Rollins being The Macho Man, with the fans in the current age flipping the two for popularity. Rollins will be the Top Face with fans, with Reigns pulling up the sloppy seconds from casuals.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



Donnie said:


> He thinks they didn't want to tip their hand last night and this is going to be a slow build, which I'm all for and I hope they go all the way with. Have HHH cut promos about how "weak" Seth is and what a failure he is etc. Than Seth comes back and beats the fuck out him and the match is made.


Hahaha. I doubt that's going to happen. Rollins is jobbing to HHH at WM 33. You heard from me first.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Rollins Injured His Knee Again: May Be Out 8 Weeks. Mania Is Not Certain*



deadcool said:


> Hahaha. I doubt that's going to happen. Rollins is jobbing to HHH at WM 33. You heard from me first.


Considering Seth has been HHH's boy since day one, and HHH is looking to step away from the ring for the time being...don't be so sure he won't be putting Rollins over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

tailhook said:


> And HHH will then work the leg in the match for heel heat, with Rollins selling his ass off that its hurt. At the same time, a 'bum knee' can add question to if Rollins is going over. This is one of the few setups where I can legit see HHH really giving him the rub with the Big Mania Win. Unlike Reigns @ WM32 where the match did nothing for Reigns, and set him back even farther.
> .


Disagree. Him beating HHH made him the guy. 

Seth beating HHH will be great for him as well as did Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HELL YEAH! What great news. I'm so happy Seth is gonna make Mania after all!!!! :woo That's the best outcome possible from this!

I can't wait to see how they build this one up now, there's so much they could do!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very happy for him.

Wrestlemania is the big day every superstar looks forward to and it would have just been cruel for him to miss out a second year. Hope he and HHH absolutely kill it, I am sure they will and I'm looking forward to seeing Rollins during the build the coming weeks.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not only is it the biggest day for any WWE wrestler, but it's also the biggest payday of the year.

:rollins


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The story telling in Rollins vs HHH match now will be even greater with the injury.

Idk but could this injury be some what of a blessing in disguise?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, it's official? Seth Rollins will likely be fine by Wrestlemania 33? If so, then YES!!!! 

If he's well, I'm looking forward to his match with Triple H at Orlando, and to more of their build-up beforehand. That pop Rollins might get when he inevitably returns :mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This is rather bittersweet, at least for me. While I'm happy for Seth, and really glad he's gonna be on WM as he is one of my favorites, I'm not sure him coming back apparently a week after he is clear is a terribly good idea. I also feel like the feud may not be able to reach it's full potential, due to possibly Seth being unable to get super physical, and him having to miss a few shows here and there due to rehab. Let's just hope WWE plays this well, but nevertheless, I applaud him for his work ethic, and glad he won't have to watch WM from the sidelines again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A reason to watch Wrestlemannia







Rollins is one of the best at selling, this will add to the match. Hopefully they'll be able to properly build the feud. It can get heat easily since they've been connected since Seth signed with the WWE so don't think it'll be as shit as Trips feud last year even if Seth is away for a lil while.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Really this is the only "main event" caliber match that has a chance to be any good. If Rollins turns out to be okay, this will actually only help to slowly build this match up and will only add to the intrigue. Seth is clearly going over, I don't know how that isn't obvious, and he should.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Disagree. Him beating HHH made him the guy.


It made him so popular and 'the guy', that he lost the title to Rollins at MITB, and by SummerSlam he was competing in the midcard for the US belt and ended up not even having a match at SummerSlam. :surprise: What did he get from HHH.. *NOTHING*!

Contrast this with Rollins winning the title @ WM31, and then going over Cena at SummerSlam(2015) to add the US title.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

bmack086 said:


> Really this is the only "main event" caliber match that has a chance to be any good. If Rollins turns out to be okay, this will actually only help to slowly build this match up and will only add to the intrigue. Seth is clearly going over, I don't know how that isn't obvious, and he should.


It is obvious but so was Sting going over Triple H and Bryan going over 29 other opponents. WWE has a tendency to take the hard route rather than easy one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

tailhook said:


> It made him so popular and 'the guy', that he lost the title to Rollins at MITB, and by SummerSlam he was competing in the midcard for the US belt and ended up not even having a match at SummerSlam. :surprise: What did he get from HHH.. *NOTHING*!


Need to remember here for the sake of context that Reigns had a wellness policy violation and was suspended.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Did WWE just advertise a Rollins match for Raw in Chicago on the 6th?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

SHOULD BE GOOD FOR MANIA? Hell yeah im stoked for him he deserves it, I just hope that for his sake he's not rushing straight back in without being 100%.


----------



## Bung (Feb 8, 2017)

If they kept this fat pos out of nxt and raw, things would be better, but no, now stuck with this bum.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just FYI,

The WWE won't "know" if Rollins will be ready until more time has passed. What this means is the surgeon has done a follow-up on Rollins a week after surgery and predicted that if he diligently uses the appropriate recovery methods, he thinks Seth will be capable of moving around in the ring within 7-8 weeks.

Seth will be in discomfort and his knee will feel unstable. That's a given, but with the adrenaline of Wrestlemania, he'll cope. It won't be a 100% recovery in 7 weeks, that's a fact. 

It could take 6 months before it feels right, maybe up to 2 years considering his history. Give him time to move around with full confidence on a weekly basis.

I noticed a few posters in the past week talk as if the WWE must be keeping it a secret or something. They just wouldn't know if he'll be ready, nobody can know. 

Finn Balor did a medical test in the week before the Royal Rumble - he obviously failed it. 

Seth won't face a test until the week of WM, or a couple of weeks prior. Until he's medically cleared (or clearly ahead of schedule), they need to keep the door open for Plan B on TV. 

Don't be surprised if they don't invest in the story for a few more weeks to get a clearer picture of how he's healing. 

It's a good sign that his follow-up was positive; that's his first step ticked off.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ Considering this is the WWE, what do they consider as someone being "good" for a PPV event?
> 
> This is what I'm afraid of : They'll throw him out there when he's not recovered 100% and have him further aggravate/re-aggravate whatever injury he is recovering from.


Nah one of the biggest credits to the WWE over the last few years has to be their protection of guys when they get injured. They legit take no risks anymore when it comes to the superstars health. 

If they don't feel Seth is in a good state to wrestle they won't put him out there.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

CGS said:


> Nah one of the biggest credits to the WWE over the last few years has to be their protection of guys when they get injured. They legit take no risks anymore when it comes to the superstars health.
> 
> If they don't feel Seth is in a good state to wrestle they won't put him out there.


Then why they do still have a ridiculous demanding schedule


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

MisterK said:


> Then why they do still have a ridiculous demanding schedule


Don't know, but one thing no one can discredit them on is returns from injuries. They even take the piss sometimes, they know they're fucked if someone comes back too early just to die again straight away


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MisterK said:


> Then why they do still have a ridiculous demanding schedule


:vince$ 

They certainly bring all these injuries on themselves for sure but once someone does get injured they are much more cautious about how they move forward with them. Most guys even get sent to the PC to train for at least a few weeks before they are allowed back on TV, even if they are cleared and good to go.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

tailhook said:


> wwe9391 said:
> 
> 
> > Disagree. Him beating HHH made him the guy.
> ...



At summerslam Reigns was in the shield triple threat match for the world title


----------



## King~Nax (Jun 23, 2006)

AmWolves10 said:


> At summerslam Reigns was in the shield triple threat match for the world title


No, that took place at Battlegroun where Ambrose retained. Reigns at Summerslam was supposed to have a match with Rusev but it didnt take place, just a beatdown.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Iron Man said:


> It is obvious but so was Sting going over Triple H and Bryan going over 29 other opponents. WWE has a tendency to take the hard route rather than easy one.


I don't agree. What's obvious and what the fans want/expect are two completely different things. Everyone wanted Sting to win, but upon looking back, what was the benefit to him winning? There was no future for Sting. He wasn't going to be around long term, whereas HHH was going to be. I actually think that was the right call.

It's obvious Bryan was never WWE's choice and was only thrust into the championship scene because of a near revolt. Not the same.

Rollins has been protected since day one on the roster. He doesn't get Reigns-like protection, and he had what most consider a lackluster World Title reign, but it's clear that he's very protected and WWE sees him as a long term top player. Couple that with the fact that HHH has routinely (as of recent times) put over younger talent, specifically at WM, and it's pretty well documented that Seth is one of his boys. So, yeah I'd say it's about 99.9% obvious. Yes, WWE does a lot of stupid things, but this won't be one. 

Now I wouldn't put it past them to stretch this into a best of 3 type series or something, but Rollins won't lose at Mania.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

tailhook said:


> It made him so popular and 'the guy', that he lost the title to Rollins at MITB, and by SummerSlam he was competing in the midcard for the US belt and ended up not even having a match at SummerSlam. :surprise: What did he get from HHH.. *NOTHING*!.


That was all punishment for failing the wellness test and you know that. Had he not fail it he would of never lost the tile as soon as he did. FACT


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Meh. If he´s healthy, then good for him, he can get his moment. If not, and he´ll have to miss another WM, then it sucks to be Rollins, but I won´t lose any sleep.
That long boring heel title run, and his absence due to Injury have made me not care the slightest about Rollins, and I´m afraid it´s gonna take him a very long time to dig himself out of that hole and get me invested.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*There's Finally Good News Regarding Seth Rollins' Injury And Wrestlemania*



> WWE had been advertising that Monday night’s episode of Raw would provide us with an update on Seth Rollins’ condition following his injury last week, but all we got was a picture of one of his tweets and a passing mention that he had suffered an MCL tear. That wasn’t very heartening to fans that are holding their breath because Rollins might miss WrestleMania for a second straight year, but apparently in this case, no news might be good news.
> 
> Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez’s Monday edition of Wrestling Observer Radio brought us some extremely good news about Rollins’ injury. Let’s hear it from the mouth of “Dynamite” Dave Meltzer himself!
> 
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/news/theres-finally-good-news-regarding-164500340.html


----------



## Shield Jess (Feb 7, 2017)

:surprise::surprise::surprise:


Skillz That Killz said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/seth-rollins-injured-samoa-joe?sf53825846=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:surprise:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

They should just keep the match as planned and if he's not ready in time, after HHH comes out, show Rollins laid out backstage while HHH is smiling in the ring. 

Then after it's apparent the match isn't going to happen, then maybe have The Rock (or Kurt Angle!) come out to confront HHH. Crowd's happy, Seth/HHH gets moved to Summerslam.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully the reports are true and Rollins makes it for Mania, the Rollins/HHH feud was starting to build momentum.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If the match happens without the proper build it'd be so dissapointing. Could've been so awesome.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

the match is gonna be shit imo. rollins will tone down his skill more than ever, and hhh will prolly just kayfabe aim for the knee.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The One Man Gang said:


> They should just keep the match as planned and if he's not ready in time, after HHH comes out, show Rollins laid out backstage while HHH is smiling in the ring.
> 
> Then after it's apparent the match isn't going to happen, then maybe have The Rock (or Kurt Angle!) come out to confront HHH. Crowd's happy, Seth/HHH gets moved to Summerslam.


im in for a kurt vs hunter match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> the match is gonna be shit imo. rollins will tone down his skill more than ever, and hhh will prolly just kayfabe aim for the knee.


Triple H targeting the knee makes perfect sense storylinewise and it would be dumb for him not to so how does that makes the match bad?


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Triple H targeting the knee makes perfect sense storylinewise and it would be dumb for him not to so how does that makes the match bad?


the match itself isnt gonna be that interesting imo if 90% of the match, hhh is attacking rollins knee. had he not been injured, we could have seen a great match with the two having almost a streetfight and beating the crap outta one another.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> the match itself isnt gonna be that interesting imo if 90% of the match, hhh is attacking rollins knee. had he not been injured, we could have seen a great match with the two having almost a streetfight and beating the crap outta one another.


There is no reason why one thing must rule out the other. Seems like you are just setting yourself up with this negative mindset. Let's wait and see how things develop and when Rollins actually shows up.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> There is no reason why one thing must rule out the other. Seems like you are just setting yourself up with this negative mindset. Let's wait and see how things develop and when Rollins actually shows up.


true, hopefully rollins is in 100% shape when he's back. I prefer to have negative mindset and low expectations, in hopes that I'm proven wrong. the wwe usually disappoints me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> They should just keep the match as planned and if he's not ready in time, after HHH comes out, show Rollins laid out backstage while HHH is smiling in the ring.
> 
> Then after it's apparent the match isn't going to happen, then maybe have The Rock (or Kurt Angle!) come out to confront HHH. Crowd's happy, Seth/HHH gets moved to Summerslam.


The Rock would be awesome here.

When Rollins returns, his first encounter on TV could be a heel Angle.

Angle: You do all whining and tweeting about freaking knee injuries kid?! I WON AN OLYMPIC GOLD MEDAL WITH A BROKEN FREAKIN' NECK! OH IT'S TRUE!

Rollins/Angle

Hot feud ready to go!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Recent pict of Rollins with Dr. Dugas (treated his knee when he first injured and is treating him now) and Darren Young...










I guess this was taken when he went there for his second evaluation.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd rather see Rollins vs Samoa Joe at Wrestlemania but oh well, the important thing is Seth's health.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

peowulf said:


> I'd rather see Rollins vs Samoa Joe at Wrestlemania but oh well, the important thing is Seth's health.


Maybe that will come after Mania once he's fought Triple H? Maybe at Extreme Rules?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Maybe that will come after Mania once he's fought Triple H? Maybe at Extreme Rules?


Yeah, they moved Payback before Extreme Rules I think? Sounds like a fitting title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829798692102209537
Oh well...


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> That was all punishment for failing the wellness test and you know that. Had he not fail it he would of never lost the tile as soon as he did. FACT


They don't pop their golden boy for ADDERALL if he hadn't fallen out of favor. Everybody knows that. They needed an excuse to take the belt off him, and thankfully he gave them one!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

peowulf said:


> Yeah, they moved Payback before Extreme Rules I think? Sounds like a fitting title.


Oh yeah I forgot about that, I guess Rollins will fight him there then. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

What's the point of this feud? I thought Roman was the guy. Doesn't this put Rollins above him?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> What's the point of this feud? I thought Roman was the guy. Doesn't this put Rollins above him?


What makes you assume this would put Rollins above him?

Reigns has already ran through HHH..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> What's the point of this feud? I thought Roman was the guy. Doesn't this put Rollins above him?


Well Rollins is _the guy_ people actually like lol. This feud with HHH has been building for two years now. HHH screws over Rollins and now Seth wants revenge. That's the point of this match.


----------

